# New SRP Turtle - Mod Possibilities



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has looked into bezels and inserts that may work with the new SRP Turtles. We know dials & hands are interchangeable, no problem. We have a sapphire crystal option and various bracelet options. Are the bezels a direct replacement from the SKX007/9s? If not, will they accept the same inserts from a SKX007? Any rumors of a triple-grip in the works? I'll probably reach out to Harold and Jake and get their input, but wanted to see if anyone has already done so.

-Matt


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

m92110 said:


> ... Are the bezels a direct replacement from the SKX007/9s? If not, will they accept the same inserts from a SKX007?...


I have exactly the same questions.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

No go on bezels, inserts, chapter rings. If you have a lathe, you can get an SKX bezel to fit, maybe even function, on the case- however, the insert (ID 31.5mm) won't clear the stock crystal (32mm), which has practically no bevel.

Edit- of course if you use a 6309 crystal, it may work. Haven't gotten back to mine yet.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> No go on bezels, inserts, chapter rings. If you have a lathe, you can get an SKX bezel to fit, maybe even function, on the case- however, the insert (ID 31.5mm) won't clear the stock crystal (32mm), which has practically no bevel.
> 
> Edit- of course if you use a 6309 crystal, it may work. Haven't gotten back to mine yet.


Thanks for the info. It is really bad that bezel and bezel insert are not interchangeable with the SKX ones.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

I received word from Harold (Yobokies) that he is working on a bezel insert for the new SRP Turtles. I just installed a double dome sapphire on my SRP789 Coke Turtle and it looks amazing. Pics will follow shortly.

-Matt


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

glad to hear this!


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's pics with the Crystal Times double dome sapphire (blue AR). VERY nice fit and very little distortion.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Can you tell me which sapphire that was from crystal times. I am trying to order one but they haven't responded yet and i am getting impatient


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's the link to the Crystal Times double dome sapphire...

1 Double Dome Sapphire Crystal for Seiko PROSPEX SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 | eBay


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice, that sapphire mod would be on my list. 

What I also want is a brushed metal chapter ring and a second hand with the lume dot on the side pointing to the seconds.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

stockae92 said:


> Nice, that sapphire mod would be on my list.
> 
> What I also want is a brushed metal chapter ring and a second hand with the lume dot on the side pointing to the seconds.


I don't typically mod watches, but in this case I did change the stock second hand to a SKX173 hand.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Sometimes, small modifications MUST be done. Nice work.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yobokies double domed


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

m92110 said:


> Here's the link to the Crystal Times double dome sapphire...
> 
> 1 Double Dome Sapphire Crystal for Seiko PROSPEX SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 | eBay


 I just checked eBay and it seems to be sold out right now, only the low dome is available. Hopefully Alex will have the double dome back in stock soon :-! I sent him an email...Hopefully I'll have an answer soon with good news

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone done a dial swap yet? 

I haven't seen any yet, but am planning one for my SRP777 right now. I have a new Sumo dial arriving soon, along with MM300 hands and a double domed sapphire crystal. Once they all arrive I'll be assembling it.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't seen a dial swap just yet but it sounds fun. My wife tried to do something nice for our anniversary and bought me a srp779. Trouble is, I wanted the Coke bezel and not the Pepsi one. How hard do you guys think it would be to source a Coke bezel and then swap out the Pepsi one?


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

tinpusher said:


> I haven't seen a dial swap just yet but it sounds fun. My wife tried to do something nice for our anniversary and bought me a srp779. Trouble is, I wanted the Coke bezel and not the Pepsi one. How hard do you guys think it would be to source a Coke bezel and then swap out the Pepsi one?


I think getting OEM parts at the moment is difficult, but Yobokies and a bunch of others are working on aftermarket inserts. I'd expect them to be showing up soon, and likely for cheaper with more variations.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

ganson said:


> Has anyone done a dial swap yet?
> 
> I haven't seen any yet, but am planning one for my SRP777 right now. I have a new Sumo dial arriving soon, along with MM300 hands and a double domed sapphire crystal. Once they all arrive I'll be assembling it.


I'm planning something like this for down the road. Would love to see pics of this when it's done. I have heard the dial is a direct swap. I can't confirm it though.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Can confirm a Sumo dial is a direct swap now. Still waiting on new hands and a sapphire, but here she is so far:


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

check out this thread ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/blurtle-finally-arrived-3182834.html


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

ganson said:


> I think getting OEM parts at the moment is difficult, but Yobokies and a bunch of others are working on aftermarket inserts. I'd expect them to be showing up soon, and likely for cheaper with more variations.


Thanks for the info, it looks like I'll have to be patient.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Just changed the second hand, first trial with a sword hand from Yobokies that was sitting into the spare parts' box ;-)


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

ganson said:


> Can confirm a Sumo dial is a direct swap now. Still waiting on new hands and a sapphire, but here she is so far:


That looks fantastic. Get those hands in there and you will have a knockout.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Condor97 said:


> That looks fantastic. Get those hands in there and you will have a knockout.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's funny, but the Sumo and Turtle dials are a lot more similar than I originally realized. Besides the lack of day, the only other major difference is the 12 o'clock marker. 
Can't wait to get the new hands and crystal.


----------



## Hcar (Dec 8, 2015)

just a few mod

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hcar (Dec 8, 2015)

like it the way it is

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

Good info in this thread - thanks all.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

ganson said:


> Has anyone done a dial swap yet?
> 
> I haven't seen any yet, but am planning one for my SRP777 right now. I have a new Sumo dial arriving soon, along with MM300 hands and a double domed sapphire crystal. Once they all arrive I'll be assembling it.












Stargate dial.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

This mine with Sapphire and Yobokies GS DIVER Hands.


----------



## gprider (Dec 9, 2007)

m92110 said:


> Here's the link to the Crystal Times double dome sapphire...
> 
> 1 Double Dome Sapphire Crystal for Seiko PROSPEX SRP773 SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 | eBay


I would assume it will also work with the SRP787K1 Batman? Also, who did the crystal replacement, it looks great!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

jcmaros said:


> Stargate dial.


Oh man that looks good!!! Great job:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ganson said:


> Can confirm a Sumo dial is a direct swap now. Still waiting on new hands and a sapphire, but here she is so far:


Awesome!!! :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Just a few changes...:-d

Crystaltimes DD sapphire, D/D wheels, real MM h/m hands, orange tip stock second hand, realign chapter ring & blast all the polished areas





Next wil be a "Ninja Turtle" like arlee's, full blast & DLC.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

gprider said:


> I would assume it will also work with the SRP787K1 Batman? Also, who did the crystal replacement, it looks great!


I did the crystal, probably the simplest mod to do. It's a good place to start when learning. Get a cheap crystal press with plastic/vinyl inserts and a good strong/thin knife for bezel removal. There's loads of tutorials.

-Matt


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

ganson said:


> Can confirm a Sumo dial is a direct swap now. Still waiting on new hands and a sapphire, but here she is so far:


Where can I get a sumo dial for sale ? thanks in advance


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone seen a Tuna dial on the new Turtles? I think that could be an intriguing mod. I don't know if Dagaz or Yobokies sells something like that though.


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Just a few changes...:-d
> 
> Crystaltimes DD sapphire, D/D wheels, real MM h/m hands, orange tip stock second hand, realign chapter ring & blast all the polished areas
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking strap. Where can I steal one of those from?


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Crystaltimes DD sapphire, Dagaz second hand, Bonetto flat vent.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

heingericke said:


> That's a nice looking strap. Where can I steal one of those from?


Register, login & try to contain your self:-d

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/collections/all

Hands down the best NATO straps on the market:-!

I have no self control...lol



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Register, login & try to contain your self:-d
> 
> https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/collections/all
> 
> ...


Thank you. Very kind of you to share.


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

How hard is it to replace the glass to the DD sapphire? I've never modded a watch before. Is there a how to (youtube)?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

MM300 hands

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Big Fish (Aug 23, 2016)

2euro said:


> How hard is it to replace the glass to the DD sapphire? I've never modded a watch before. Is there a how to (youtube)?


For me darn near impossible, special tools needed, many watchmakers will do it for around $40.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Not terribly hard. You'll need a crystal press ($15 from Harbor Freight), a caseback tool (another $10 from HF), a bezel tool or thin Swiss Army knife blade for removing bezel, and something pointy to release the stem.

1. Remove caseback.
2. Release stem lock by depressing with something pointy and remove crown/stem.
3. Remove movement.
4. Use knife blade to remove bezel and click spring.
5. Use crystal press to pop crystal out of the case.
6. Use crystal press to install new crystal using the old crystal gasket.
7. Re-assemble in reverse order.



2euro said:


> How hard is it to replace the glass to the DD sapphire? I've never modded a watch before. Is there a how to (youtube)?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Not terribly hard. You'll need a crystal press ($15 from Harbor Freight), a caseback tool (another $10 from HF), a bezel tool or thin Swiss Army knife blade for removing bezel, and something pointy to release the stem.
> 
> 1. Remove caseback.
> 2. Release stem lock by depressing with something pointy and remove crown/stem.
> ...


I see 12 steps I'll never take.....(yes, I can count....)

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice! Where did you source them? Does the lume of the hands matches with the indices?



Dec1968 said:


> MM300 hands
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> Nice! Where did you source them? Does the lume of the hands matches with the indices?


Hands are from Dagaz. Lume isn't a perfect match but is close.

Stock 777 and modded 773. 









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## j111dja (Mar 9, 2006)

MATT1076 said:


> This mine with Sapphire and Yobokies GS DIVER Hands.


Great looking hands.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

j111dja said:


> Great looking hands.


Agree....clean mod.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Eh, I get more satisfaction from doing the work myself than wearing the actual result. I much prefer to doing something myself than pay someone else to do it. 



Dec1968 said:


> I see 12 steps I'll never take.....(yes, I can count....)
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## j111dja (Mar 9, 2006)

Dec1968 said:


> Agree....clean mod.


Another thing I like about these hands is that the lume matches the dial better than the standard hands. Saying that, that would not be difficult!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree with you.....for those who are comfortable doing that, it makes sense. I am not there yet myself. Will be, then I can say what you said.



undertheradar said:


> Eh, I get more satisfaction from doing the work myself than wearing the actual result. I much prefer to doing something myself than pay someone else to do it.


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

So from reading this thread it seems like the dial from a skx007, 009, 171, 011 would be a simple dial swap? Could someone please confirm this assumption. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Yes. Any of the dials from those watches (or dials meant for them) will work on the new SRP Turtles.


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

this is one of those moments when I really appreciate WUS. I was wondering what MM hands would look like on a Turtle; a Google search sent me to this thread; and now I can safely conclude that the combination looks GREAT


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

What about the MM dial? Is it a simple swap, too?


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Only sapphire crystal










Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if a Sumo chapter ring would fit the SRP if fitted with a Sumo dial?


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Do SKX007 bezel inserts fit the Turtles?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

phoenix844884 said:


> Do SKX007 bezel inserts fit the Turtles?


Nope. 007 (case 7s26-0020) inserts are smaller.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Inspired by this video, I am currently working on this mod






all parts have arrived, now the work begins....
stay tuned


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

That Turtle on 'On the Wrist, from off the Cuff' is amazing! Just wow.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Harold can't make them inserts fast enough.
I got 2 Turtles burning my wrist... for cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Harold can't make them inserts fast enough.
> I got 2 Turtles burning my wrist... for cosmetic surgery.


Got incoming turtle.......


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Man of Kent said:


> Got incoming turtle.......


And what I really want is a coin edge bezel for it. ARE YOU LISTENING; I WANT TO SPEND MY MONEY!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Man of Kent said:


> And what I really want is a coin edge bezel for it. ARE YOU LISTENING; I WANT TO SPEND MY MONEY!












The more parts that come out, the more tempted I am at grabbing one of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D'OH!!
Just soiled my panties.

With excitement.

Woohoo!



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> The more parts that come out, the more tempted I am at grabbing one of these!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> The more parts that come out, the more tempted I am at grabbing one of these!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, I looked through his stuff earlier and didn't spot these. He doesn't have an album for these does he?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Man of Kent said:


> Oh man, I looked through his stuff earlier and didn't spot these. He doesn't have an album for these does he?


They're bundled with 'Bezel inserts'
So take a look in there ;-)


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Just finished this franken ;-)
Do you like it?










Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

piumach said:


> Just finished this franken ;-)
> Do you like it?
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do with the original dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> What did you do with the original dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing... 
Actually I put the whole 6r15 movement of a Blue Sumo along with its dial and handset into the blue turtle.
The heart of the turtle now is taking a rest inside the blumo ;-)

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISers:
I'm so OCD about the PADI I emailed my niece living in Japan. I asked her to ascertain the Japanese JDM pricepoint of the Turtle.
Given her track record for responding I predict Feb 2017. Why the heck I want the PADI when I have a Seiko SRP357 with the same
movement stumps me (I did say I was OCD)
Obviously I have one criteria. That the PADI be JDM.
My SRP357 has no screw down crown (the PADI does) The 357 isn't a dive watch A PADI is.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

This might be a silly question, I'm new here and am getting my first Seiko Diver SRP775 in a few weeks. Has anyone figured out if you can get a exhibition caseback for the Turtle? I'm not going underwater anytime soon, so I'm not worried about the 200m depth rating being affected. I just like to see what's going on in there.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

piumach said:


> Just finished this franken ;-)
> Do you like it?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


Very cool Tursumo/Sumotle!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

piumach said:


> Just finished this franken ;-)
> Do you like it?
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. That is exactly what I'm looking to do, except with a black and an orange dial. Nice work, and thanks for posting. Nice to be able to see how it would turn out.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

piumach said:


> Nothing...
> Actually I put the whole 6r15 movement of a Blue Sumo along with its dial and handset into the blue turtle.
> The heart of the turtle now is taking a rest inside the blumo ;-)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


Would love to buy that dial....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

phisch said:


> This might be a silly question, I'm new here and am getting my first Seiko Diver SRP775 in a few weeks. Has anyone figured out if you can get a exhibition caseback for the Turtle? I'm not going underwater anytime soon, so I'm not worried about the 200m depth rating being affected. I just like to see what's going on in there.


Yobokies has a clear case back that will fit most Seiko divers. You can check with them. Think Seikostain / One Second Closer on Ebay does too. Not sure, but maybe Dagaz has one too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

arogle1stus said:


> WISers:
> I'm so OCD about the PADI I emailed my niece living in Japan. I asked her to ascertain the Japanese JDM pricepoint of the Turtle.
> Given her track record for responding I predict Feb 2017. Why the heck I want the PADI when I have a Seiko SRP357 with the same
> movement stumps me (I did say I was OCD)
> ...


I thought Turtles weren't for the Japanese market? or is just the PADI (for some reason?)?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> I thought Turtles weren't for the Japanese market? or is just the PADI (for some reason?)?


Yeah, just try searching for 'SRPA21' in the online stores of Yodobashi and BIC Camera. Nothing turns up, while they have all the usual JDM watches listed. I think they're probably sold there as grey market watches, like the SKX007/009, and one would have to seek those sellers out.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

phisch said:


> This might be a silly question, I'm new here and am getting my first Seiko Diver SRP775 in a few weeks. Has anyone figured out if you can get a exhibition caseback for the Turtle? I'm not going underwater anytime soon, so I'm not worried about the 200m depth rating being affected. I just like to see what's going on in there.


The caseback threading is the same as almost all of the other Seiko divers, so they should all be pretty much interchangeable unless it doesn't physically fit he shape of the case. After I parted out my SRP283, I used the exhibition caseback on my SRP775...


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Fantastic, thank you! This forum has an immense amount of knowledge, I feel that I'll be wasting a lot of time on here...
I also feel that this won't be my only Seiko Automatic. And I can't ever leave anything as it is. All of your Turtle mods are pretty sweet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Go the next step and up it to a 6r that has sweet display rotor =)


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

Waiting for a MM300 dial and hands ... bezel is from ridwan. Has fantastic action and fits just great.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

steininger said:


> View attachment 9762018
> 
> 
> Waiting for a MM300 dial and hands ... *bezel is from ridwan. Has fantastic action and fits just great.*


how abouts does one contact this ridwan? i've seen his bezels, can't seem to figure out how to obtain them =)


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

You can contact him on facebook. Just search "Ridwan" ... or you can contact him at [email protected] ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

steininger said:


> You can contact him on facebook. Just search "Ridwan" ... or you can contact him at [email protected] ...


so he just sells on a contact basis?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

So I have a 6r15 movement in my skx007. The crown is from a sarb. Would this combo fit the turtle. Alternatively, would the original 4r36 crown fit a 6r15 installed in a turtle?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

steininger said:


> View attachment 9762018
> 
> 
> Waiting for a MM300 dial and hands ... bezel is from ridwan. Has fantastic action and fits just great.


Can I ask where you ordered the mm300 dial and hands?


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Man of Kent said:


> So I have a 6r15 movement in my skx007. The crown is from a sarb. Would this combo fit the turtle. Alternatively, would the original 4r36 crown fit a 6r15 installed in a turtle?


The sarb for skx007 will be to short but the turtle one will fit perfectly ;-)
I did it on my turtsumo 










Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Hcar said:


> View attachment 8054890
> like it the way it is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Nice job. That looks awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

piumach said:


> The sarb for skx007 will be to short but the turtle one will fit perfectly ;-)
> I did it on my turtsumo
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that is the sort of information we crave. Good work fella!


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

Man of Kent said:


> Can I ask where you ordered the mm300 dial and hands?


 I ordered it at a jeweler in germany, who is a seiko concessionaire.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> so he just sells on a contact basis?


Kinda like Yobokies. You see what you like in his gallery, you email him, etc.

Here's his instagram page where you can see some of his work.
https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

My first turtle mod, now completed with the desired dial and handset. Know I'm searching for the right bracelet as an alternative for the original rubberstrap. Maybe the endmill from strapcode ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

steininger said:


> View attachment 9762018
> 
> 
> Waiting for a MM300 dial and hands ... bezel is from ridwan. Has fantastic action and fits just great.


If you want to sell that stock dial once you do the mod, PM me - I'm interested. Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Do these turtles have the same caseback size/threads as a 007?


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

It's different. The turtle caseback is bigger.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Just did this one


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Double dome from Crystal Times. 
Hands from DLW. 
Strap from Watchgecko. 








The crystal has purple AR and goes right to the edge of the bezel, excellent. The strap is supple and soft, and smells of vanilla, excellent. The hands; lume not as bright as the stock, or Dagaz lume, and the seconds hand refused to fit so went back to the stock which clicked in at the 1st attempt. Not so excellent.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Man of Kent said:


> Double dome from Crystal Times.
> Hands from DLW.
> Strap from Watchgecko.
> 
> ...


was wondering what crystaltimes' purple AR looked like, does it go from purple to red just as it seems? was thinking of that crystal if i ever went for a 773 =)


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> was wondering what crystaltimes' purple AR looked like, does it go from purple to red just as it seems? was thinking of that crystal if i ever went for a 773 =)


I'll try and get a photo in daylight today, that should hopefully show it.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just discovered this thread, some great looking mods - I'm looking for a ceramic bezel for my currently untouched SRP777. some nice ones on DLW, but the one I'd go for (sub vintage black) is out of stock. Are there any alternatives out there?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Man of Kent said:


> I'll try and get a photo in daylight today, that should hopefully show it.


Blue AR on the SKX, purple on the turtle (purtle!). The purple AR is more subtle, and has nice blue and pinkish tones. Lovely irl








Here's these two in the dark. Notice how there's a certain weakness in the lume on the DLW hands.


----------



## pfeiffer74 (Nov 29, 2016)

Any suggestions on where to source a dial that would be as close as possible to the 6105 or 6309. I have a seiko skx173 dial that I love but it is too small. 
I prefer just the date not the day of the week.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

1. the Sumo chapter ring is not a direct replacement for the Turtle chapter ring. They're close in size but the Turtle has a "recessed lip" or L shaped bottom, if you will, that means any flat bottomed chapter rings won't work

2. Has anyone found a source for the crystal gasket for the SRPxxx Turtle?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> Just discovered this thread, some great looking mods - I'm looking for a ceramic bezel for my currently untouched SRP777. some nice ones on DLW, but the one I'd go for (sub vintage black) is out of stock. Are there any alternatives out there?
> View attachment 9842154


you just have to wait a bit, DLW normally re-stocks after some weeks. Does not make sense to use a second choice part....
and DLW is the only one who has ceramic inserts at the moment as far as I know


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Just checked out his FB page. Some seriously impressive skills on display. No crystal gasket? - no problem - I'll just machine one from a solid block of nylon...

He's a little pricey tho - ouch!



artblakey said:


> Kinda like Yobokies. You see what you like in his gallery, you email him, etc.
> 
> Here's his instagram page where you can see some of his work.
> https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Trying to decide Ridwan vs. Yobokies for the coin-edge bezel. Despite the ouchey price difference I think the nod has to go to Ridwan for the much crisper machining:


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Haha yea, I did a price inquiry on coin edge bezels with both of them too. I ended up going with Harold again because the price difference covered a additional blue bezel insert, which is what I was planning to get anyway.

Ridwan has serious skills though. He machines them on order, so I feel like his product will be top quality and perfect fit every time.

I look at his shrouds and start to have dirty thoughts of my seldom worn skx.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

Im really torn if i want to improve my srp with a bubly cristal or not ! Sapphire is always sapphire ! But then its not the original cristal.. and im afraid that if i start i will buy another one and start modding like crazy haha

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Seiko has seemingly without rationale decided to make their SRP77X OEM Crystal Gaskets unavailable from the spare parts desk for owners. Weird since they make these by the thousands every month. 

So if you get a new AR CrystalTimes see if they can include a gasket. Otherwise CousinsUK has them in stock going forward. Glad I squirreled a few away when the getting was good.

Seiko can be odd like that.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anybody got the metal chapter ring? I want to see how would a brushed chapter ring looks on the watch


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

srexy said:


> Trying to decide Ridwan vs. Yobokies for the coin-edge bezel. Despite the ouchey price difference I think the nod has to go to Ridwan for the much crisper machining:
> 
> View attachment 10066346


I went with the Ridwan bezel due to it being brushed instead of polished. And yes, it looks nicer in my opinion. I haven't received it yet, but can't wait to get it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> I went with the Ridwan bezel due to it being brushed instead of polished. And yes, it looks nicer in my opinion. I haven't received it yet, but can't wait to get it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give us some carpet background shots when it arrives


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

srexy said:


> Give us some carpet background shots when it arrives


Sure thing!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I emailed Brett at Labanda and he said they should be able to get them from Seiko HK - but not til after xmas. Anyone in Oz - I suggest you stockpile a few of these when they become available again...



SeikosandSwiss said:


> Seiko has seemingly without rationale decided to make their SRP77X OEM Crystal Gaskets unavailable from the spare parts desk for owners. Weird since they make these by the thousands every month.
> 
> So if you get a new AR CrystalTimes see if they can include a gasket. Otherwise CousinsUK has them in stock going forward. Glad I squirreled a few away when the getting was good.
> 
> Seiko can be odd like that.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

This mod is coming together pretty well. Thanks to undertheradar for his sale in f425 and prompt shipment this one kind of came together in a rush. I will probably put a sapphire into it and perhaps a coin edge bezel. We'll see...


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

srexy said:


> This mod is coming together pretty well. Thanks to undertheradar for his sale in f425 and prompt shipment this one kind of came together in a rush. I will probably put a sapphire into it and perhaps a coin edge bezel. We'll see...


Wow. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Does anyone have shots of the DLW ceramic with Crystal Times DD crystal? I'm hoping the alignment is a little better than with the stock hardlex which is pretty sunken down...

Thanks for the kudos phcollard! ^^


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

srexy said:


> Does anyone have shots of the DLW ceramic with Crystal Times DD crystal? I'm hoping the alignment is a little better than with the stock hardlex which is pretty sunken down...
> 
> Thanks for the kudos phcollard! ^^


There's a small gap.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Friend of mine did an amazing job modding his SRP777. Take a look.

http://23-59.net/product/signed-crown-for-seiko-srp777-srp775-77x-turtle-series/


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Friend of mine did an amazing job modding his SRP777. Take a look.

http://23-59.net/product/signed-crown-for-seiko-srp777-srp775-77x-turtle-series/


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

http://23-59.net/srp777/


----------



## bikecoppertop (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine with Yobokies coin edge bezel, dial and hands, Dagaz chapter ring, DLW sapphire and ceramic insert.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Awesome mod bilecoppertop!!!!!

Mine with
Yobokies Coin edge
double domed blue coated sapphire from crystaltimes
SRP493 blue dial (Stargate II)
SBDC027 hands


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

nice! where did you get those hands?



Tomgbw said:


> Awesome mod bilecoppertop!!!!!
> 
> Mine with
> Yobokies Coin edge
> ...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Got them from Rob, Monsterwatches


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Could you post a side profile shot of the crystal? Interested to see how the DLW crystal marries up to their own bezel insert.

I've got a Crystal Times "regular" dome on order right now.

That is a very clean mod btw!



bikecoppertop said:


> Mine with Yobokies coin edge bezel, dial and hands, Dagaz chapter ring, DLW sapphire and ceramic insert.
> View attachment 10174842


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anybody tried the Dagaz blue chapter for turtle? I wonder how good of a color match it is to the blue dial?


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikecoppertop (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry for the slow reply srexy - work and kids concerts caught me the last two days. Here is a side shot:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bikecoppertop said:


> Sorry for the slow reply srexy - work and kids concerts caught me the last two days. Here is a side shot:
> 
> View attachment 10201570


Nice job!

Did you have any problems replacing the bezel? Was it difficult? 
I ask, bcz I heard the bezel on the Turtle does not come off / go on like the one on the others -- like the SKX.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm looking to replace the crystal on my SRP777 to a domed sapphire and replacing the crown with a signed crown. I was thinking of doing it myself but would have no way of pressure testing it afterward. Would pressure testing it be a good idea? Anyone do there mods on there own and not pressure testing it and it ended up being waterproof?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

As long as you replace/grease gaskets and make sure none of them are damaged during install then pressure testing is mostly moot. If you're just going to swim/shower with it then you're probably good to go. If on the other hand you're planning to dive with the watch then pressure testing is a must. You can pick up pressure testers on Ebay for around $100 that will test to 10bar/100m but the more professional grade machines are quite a bit more coin.

I'm planning on picking up one of the Fleabay numbers for xmas I think.



picklepossy said:


> I'm looking to replace the crystal on my SRP777 to a domed sapphire and replacing the crown with a signed crown. I was thinking of doing it myself but would have no way of pressure testing it afterward. Would pressure testing it be a good idea? Anyone do there mods on there own and not pressure testing it and it ended up being waterproof?


----------



## bikecoppertop (Oct 28, 2011)

It was definitely more difficult that an SKX - to the point that when removing the original, I was concerned a bit about damaging something. But it did come off using the standard thin bladed knife approach and a small hammer to tap it home, working it around the circumference. All was fine. Going back on with the new one was very tight as well, although I tend to use a slightly thicker gasket when I do a mod, just because I like the tighter action of the bezel that this produces. I had to put it in a wood-faced bench vise to get it to go, being careful to distribute the load on the bezel edge so I didn't deform it or involve the domed crystal - all without the new insert in place. A little sketchy, but I was willing to take a little risk. Now that I know it can be done, I wouldn't hesitate to do it again but would be very careful. I also cant say how much the difficulty of the re-installation was due to the new, aftermarket bezel and its exact fit and/or the gasket.


----------



## ZAWARUDO (Sep 7, 2016)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> The more parts that come out, the more tempted I am at grabbing one of these!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what chapter ring is this? and is it available brushed?


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Great looking watches people! The call of the turtle is too loud to ignore any longer. I want to use a thick looking bezel insert but the reveal is scary looking in this photo....








What crystal would be closest to flush with the surface of the insert? See photo below for example of what I want to achieve. It is a dagaz super dome with matching insert on a skx007.








Thanks and keep modding those turtles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine is pretty flush although the stock insert hasn't got the same curve that the dagaz superdome skx one has (don't think he has a superdome kit for turtle yet). It's still close enough because the edge of the crystal goes right up to the bezel. Its a crytal times double dome crystal, dr seikostain bezel and stock insert.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Polish provisions arrived in post!

Dr SeikoStain

Polished Steel finish








Cold Steel finish









The admonition that he has on his eBay listing refers to his own bezels which are a Thor's hammer harder than stock. Fortunately there's sufficient overhang that you can wedge a screwdriver in there carefully.










They sit lower and the bezel insert mates up better with a domed crystal.

Action is NOT very smooth - will require tuning.










EDIT: also of note is the fact that Dr SeikoStain may have set the record for baggie inclusion. I count 8 baggies and one envelope for just one bezel so far!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

was there no 'brushed edition'? =)

i do like how there's a few making coin edge now... 

if i get an SRP773 in the next couple months, i also might get a coin edge bezel with a new insert, that would work on either that SRP773 or my 775. I could get it on one watch, enjoy that look for a while, maybe swap it at a later point. though if they are as hard to take off/put on the swapping may not happen too often.

i don't particularly care what bezel i end up with, they are all cool, (though i do prefer smaller/more coinier edges and a brushed finish) i'll probably go with what's there when i'm able to buy. 

but my insert ideas are the red triangle/vintage sub in ceramic, or stock-style Pepsi (because i don't think anyone makes ceramic Pepsi inserts). I think both combos work on both watches, but both combos are more optimized toward a watch: the vintage to the 775 and the pepsi to the 773. But the pepsi on the 775 I've seen work, and it looks cool, and the vintage sub on the 773 would still fit pretty well....


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

TBH - I would have preferred the Ridwan bezel but despite pissing away inordinate amounts of money on other stuff - $90 was too rich for my blood...

Anyway - top tip number 2 for bezel removal on the Turtle.

If you mask off the end of your screwdriver and the lug tip - you can wedge a goodly sized screwdriver under the bezel overhang and get plenty of leverage.

See my arrow for where you want to put the screwdriver tip. I only masked the lug because I'm crap at following my own advice - however - I don't see any marks on the bezel and if I could - they'd be quite hard to spot in any case.











timetellinnoob said:


> was there no 'brushed edition'? =)
> 
> i do like how there's a few making coin edge now...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

|> Looking good |>


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmm I rather like that cold steel edition.

Be careful with these turtle lugs and their circular brushing grain. I made a light scratch against the grain and in my arrogance, figured I could brush it out easily with a steady hand.

It's been a never ending rabbit hole of removing the bezel and rebrushing ever since lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

rawrfische said:


> Hmm I rather like that cold steel edition.
> 
> Be careful with these turtle lugs and their circular brushing grain. I made a light scratch against the grain and in my arrogance, figured I could brush it out easily with a steady hand.
> 
> ...


I may well see you down that same rabbit hole... you will be able to spot the right hole it by the dremel cord.


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

This is an awesome thread.


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Just completed this mod. Srp777J1 modded with

Domed Sapphire crystal /w blue AR
OSC polished Coin bezel
Lumed Ceramic bezel insert

Was originally planning to use the coin bezel for another mod.. But couldn't resist &#55357;&#56843;


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Just completed this mod. Srp777J1 modded with

Domed Sapphire crystal /w blue AR
OSC polished Coin bezel
Lumed Ceramic bezel insert

Was originally planning to use the coin bezel for another mod.. But couldn't resist 😋

View attachment 10520626


View attachment 10520634


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL SURGE007 !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Why has it been so long since I checked on this thread? I keep wondering what 'x' ceramic insert will look like, or another type of edged bezel - and it's all here ! the pictures are a big help for someone like me that can't stop thinking about tinkering!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Weird thing, I have the Seikostain coin edge on my 775 'J' version, was always a little loose for my liking, but ok. Just popped it off the 775 and onto my 777 'K' , and its pretty much as tight as the action on the stock bezel (although a slightly more 'industrial' clunky feel)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

B1ff_77 said:


> Weird thing, I have the Seikostain coin edge on my 775 'J' version, was always a little loose for my liking, but ok. Just popped it off the 775 and onto my 777 'K' , and its pretty much as tight as the action on the stock bezel (although a slightly more 'industrial' clunky feel)


Hmm, there might be something to this.
I had the same thing happen to my SKX007, The J model might be a tad smaller, as the bezel fit more loosely, but nice n tight on the K model .


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Hmm, there might be something to this.
> I had the same thing happen to my SKX007, The J model might be a tad smaller, as the bezel fit more loosely, but nice n tight on the K model .


All case parts are made in the same factory. It's not J VS K, it's tolerances that are allowable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Surge007 said:


> Just completed this mod. Srp777J1 modded with
> 
> Domed Sapphire crystal /w blue AR
> OSC polished Coin bezel
> ...


Looks good! Where's the bezel insert from?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone tried the double-dome sapphire from Dr. Seikostain?

Got pics? 

What's the quality like? How about the AR depth/clarity??

TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> All case parts are made in the same factory. It's not J VS K, it's tolerances that are allowable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you, never been convinced by the J vs K thing. But I was surprised there was any difference. Soon as I fitted it though, was like 'whoah' - much nicer action


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> I hear you, never been convinced by the J vs K thing. But I was surprised there was any difference. Soon as I fitted it though, was like 'whoah' - much nicer action


Just the same, there are variations on the click spring. I bought a brand new click spring for my 773 and it almost skips every other click (one is much more prominent than the next)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

My 777 has a completely different action from my 775. The Seikostain bezel accentuates it because of its "clackiness"

Anyway - may I present Project Goldfinger. Just waiting on the DLW gold bezel and some Golden Tuna hands to complete:


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I will say this for Dr Stain's bezels - in conjunction with a Crystal Times Double Dome the bezel height is right on the money!!


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

buldogge said:


> Anyone tried the double-dome sapphire from Dr. Seikostain?
> 
> Got pics?
> 
> ...


Mark, if you are referring to the "New Hope" crystal, then the quality is fantastic. I have had 4+ Crystaltimes sapphires and prefer the Seikostain one, mainly because it has greater clarity and has a better looking hue of blue AR (lighter hue and less intense, looks more elegant and expensive). It was also a lot easier to install compared to the CT sapphires, in terms of alignment. The only downside is that it is single-domed, not double-domed, so it has distortion when viewed from extreme angles.

Seikostain sapphire on left, CT sapphire on right. This photo does not accurately depict the AR differences. The CT sapphire is A LOT more intense in person, which to me looks a bit cheap.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, that's the one...I appreciate the detailed response.

Thanks TTF.

-Mark



TheTitusFactor said:


> Mark, if you are referring to the "New Hope" crystal, then the quality is fantastic. I have had 4+ Crystaltimes sapphires and prefer the Seikostain one, mainly because it has greater clarity and has a better looking hue of blue AR (lighter hue and less intense, looks more elegant and expensive). It was also a lot easier to install compared to the CT sapphires, in terms of alignment. The only downside is that it is single-domed, not double-domed, so it has distortion when viewed from extreme angles.
> 
> Seikostain sapphire on left, CT sapphire on right. This photo does not accurately depict the AR differences. The CT sapphire is A LOT more intense in person, which to me looks a bit cheap.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Another question...

I'm looking at gilt MM300 hands. 

-Does anyone have experience with how the Yobokies and Dagaz stack up to one another? 
-How do they compare to stock Seiko lume? 
-Are they the same product, just from different vendors? 

TA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

with all these mod photo, now i am itching for a black turtle for more mod ... -_-


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

buldogge said:


> Another question...
> 
> I'm looking at gilt MM300 hands.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with the Yobokies one, but I have the Dagaz ones. They both look identical, only difference is probably Lume color. All I know is that the Dagaz hands do not match the turtle dials at all...too white. And the Lume is weaker and a different color. I wouldn't personally wouldn't recommend these hands.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

thinking of what i want to do when i get this 773 modded... 

if i can't get certain white day/date discs, instead i'll donor black discs from a Seiko 5 I have. I really think both black and white discs look good but I'll find white discs boring if I can't get something interesting like Numerals or Kanji (i've owned neither in white).

for the second hand i want to keep it stock-style but try a different color. i'll have to see what's available or if i can get one customized. I might go with the one i have in my tiny parts stash (which is mostly just the original parts pulled from previous mods). =) i'm keeping the stock h/m hands, unless something interesting turns up. 

definitely a low dome sapphire. think i know which one i want. 

coin bezel is still a maybe. hope someone puts out 773-matching (or Pepsi) ceramic or lumed insert or something...


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


> I have no experience with the Yobokies one, but I have the Dagaz ones. They both look identical, only difference is probably Lume color. All I know is that the Dagaz hands do not match the turtle dials at all...too white. And the Lume is weaker and a different color. I wouldn't personally wouldn't recommend these hands.


Mine are good, only slightly different in hue.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Guys...Thanks for the replies.

Man of Kent...Are you saying those are also Dagaz? ...or are the Yobokies??

If they are Dagaz...could you guys have different production runs? How old (how long ago ordered), are each set of hands??

Current Dagaz listing says 95% C1 and 5% C3 (for brightness).

TA
-Mark



timetellinnoob said:


> thinking of what i want to do when i get this 773 modded...
> 
> if i can't get certain white day/date discs, instead i'll donor black discs from a Seiko 5 I have. I really think both black and white discs look good but I'll find white discs boring if I can't get something interesting like Numerals or Kanji (i've owned neither in white).
> 
> ...





Man of Kent said:


> Mine are good, only slightly different in hue.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

buldogge said:


> Hey Guys...Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Man of Kent...Are you saying those are also Dagaz? ...or are the Yobokies??
> 
> ...


If you want a perfect match, just buy "real" Marine Master hands

I bought these from Rob at least 5 years ago.










No substitute for the real deal 

Cheers 
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^Hey Spring-Diver...

Rob?

Approximate cost??

TIA
-Mark


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

buldogge said:


> ^^^Hey Spring-Diver...
> 
> Rob?
> 
> ...


[email protected]

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^Thanks Spring-Diver!

-Mark


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

picklepossy said:


>


Love the shroud! Where is it from?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Love the shroud! Where is it from?


I'd guess it's a TST shroud now that Tiger is doing them for SRP Turtles. That is about the best PADI setup I've seen. The sharkmesh and TST shroud work really well together. And the 23-59 crown tops it off.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Love the shroud! Where is it from?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


It was done by John (TigerUK). Also, take a look at this link.

http://23-59.net

Package for TST mod.

http://23-59.net/product/tst-mod-signed-crown-package-seiko-srp77x-skx0079-or-6309-704x/


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

srexy said:


> My 777 has a completely different action from my 775. The Seikostain bezel accentuates it because of its "clackiness"
> 
> Anyway - may I present Project Goldfinger. Just waiting on the DLW gold bezel and some Golden Tuna hands to complete:


I'd be interested in seeing the new DLW Tuscan in the wild. Just noticed his site says the colour has changed slightly in the new batch. Might just be my eyes trying to convince me to buy one, but the markings look slightly darker


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the new DLW Tuscan in the wild. Just noticed his site says the colour has changed slightly in the new batch. Might just be my eyes trying to convince me to buy one, but the markings look slightly darker


The pics on his site look significantly different from the previous iteration. I'm a bit disappointed that the orangey yellow colour has gone away but I did also hear that it was kind of hard to colour match with it so perhaps that's a blessing. From their website it looks much more gold-ey in colour than previously.

I will report back as soon as it gets here:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Mark, if you are referring to the "New Hope" crystal, then the quality is fantastic. I have had 4+ Crystaltimes sapphires and prefer the Seikostain one, mainly because it has greater clarity and has a better looking hue of blue AR (lighter hue and less intense, looks more elegant and expensive). It was also a lot easier to install compared to the CT sapphires, in terms of alignment. The only downside is that it is single-domed, not double-domed, so it has distortion when viewed from extreme angles.
> 
> Seikostain sapphire on left, CT sapphire on right. This photo does not accurately depict the AR differences. The CT sapphire is A LOT more intense in person, which to me looks a bit cheap.


Which strap is that on the turtle?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

srexy said:


> The pics on his site look significantly different from the previous iteration. I'm a bit disappointed that the orangey yellow colour has gone away but I did also hear that it was kind of hard to colour match with it so perhaps that's a blessing. From their website it looks much more gold-ey in colour than previously.
> 
> I will report back as soon as it gets here:


That would be great cheers. I'm hoping for something more muted than the original, looks like it might just fit the bill


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

srexy said:


> The pics on his site look significantly different from the previous iteration. I'm a bit disappointed that the orangey yellow colour has gone away but I did also hear that it was kind of hard to colour match with it so perhaps that's a blessing. From their website it looks much more gold-ey in colour than previously.


I think the new color is great! The reason why I sold mine was because I disliked the darker, almost brownish color of the text. If you don't like the new one then I would love to purchase it from you!



.Mad Hatter. said:


> Which strap is that on the turtle?


It is the waffle strap from UncleSeiko. It's a great strap. Comfy, flexible, and a good length for my 6.5" wrists. Also, he ships his products almost instantly. Within 1 hour from purchasing, the strap got shipped. Props to UncleSeiko.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

buldogge said:


> Another question...
> 
> I'm looking at gilt MM300 hands.
> 
> ...


Yobokies has a better match from my experience but neither is perfect. Unfortunately if you want the hands to match perfectly you will need stock parts and the MM hands don't come cheap!

You can sometimes find SBDC027 hands which are pretty close but skinnier. They're a lot cheaper!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone know of an orange chapter ring that can be used for these watches?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

Really love how the Turtle looks with a coin edge bezel and/or MM300 hands. Great mods in this thread!


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Really loving the MM300/Turtle fusion mod (pics below for reference - taken from Steininger's previous post #96 in this thread)

Really keen to mod my SRP779 like this (replace OEM dial with the MM300 Dial).

Does anyone know if this is a direct fit or if are modifications required? I can see tabs on the MM300 dial at the 2 o'clock and 7 o'clock positions, where as 4R36 dials don't have this tab.

Any help appreciated as I'm itching to pull the trigger on this


----------



## SilverBack_ (Feb 5, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> Just a few changes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I really like the D/D wheels.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

New DLW ceramic bezel for the 775 arrived today. Wasn't sure at first but I'm starting to warm to it. Here's a few test shots, excuse any gaps I've not fitted it yet:

























Why have my pictures flipped the wrong way? Nevermind....


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

srexy said:


> The pics on his site look significantly different from the previous iteration. I'm a bit disappointed that the orangey yellow colour has gone away but I did also hear that it was kind of hard to colour match with it so perhaps that's a blessing. From their website it looks much more gold-ey in colour than previously.
> 
> I will report back as soon as it gets here:


Very nice but man thats a high sitting pip, id knock that off in a week or two for certain.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Very nice but man thats a high sitting pip, id knock that off in a week or two for certain.


Agreed - I'm not a fan of his pips!

Here is the final version of Goldfinger with DLW installed.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

srexy said:


> Agreed - I'm not a fan of his pips!
> 
> Here is the final version of Goldfinger with DLW installed.


The cold steel bezel looks great with the gold insert


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Finally done with this one. Started as a 777.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> The cold steel bezel looks great with the gold insert


What I want is that dial but with minutes indices on it.....it looks empty without the minute markers on it. This looks amazing, but with the chapter ring not having the minute markers it seems....off.

Does anyone know who could do that work? Adding the minute markers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asianbiker8 (Feb 15, 2017)

I would love to see that gold chapter ring in a stock SRP775


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> What I want is that dial but with minutes indices on it.....it looks empty without the minute markers on it. This looks amazing, but with the chapter ring not having the minute markers it seems....off.
> 
> Does anyone know who could do that work? Adding the minute markers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The next thing I'll change on my 775 is the bezel. The overly shiny finish just seems to clash with the gold ceramic . That's what I like about the blasted Seiko stain bezel, but I'm trying to stop myself from spending more on parts than I paid for the watch! Wonder if I could brush the stock bezel with a dremel or something


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> The next thing I'll change on my 775 is the bezel. The overly shiny finish just seems to clash with the gold ceramic . That's what I like about the blasted Seiko stain bezel, but I'm trying to stop myself from spending more on parts than I paid for the watch! Wonder if I could brush the stock bezel with a dremel or something


It's easy to do and costs less than ten bucks.

Use this: http://www.esslinger.com/fiberglass-scratch-brush-extra-thin/

Remove the bezel and brush it fully. I've done it to two SKX watches and it's perfect. Takes only a few minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> It's easy to do and costs less than ten bucks.
> 
> Use this: Extra-Thin Scratch Brush Holder for Hard-to-Reach Places
> 
> ...


I'd heard of the scratch pens but didn't know if they would be up to the task. Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> I'd heard of the scratch pens but didn't know if they would be up to the task. Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a go!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

The latest state of my SRP775. Just added a deployant clasp, and finally have a signed crown en route.

Currently:
- Dagaz MM300-style second hand 
- Crystal Times dd sapphire 
- OSC coin edge bezel 
- DLW ceramic bezel insert which I've painted to match the gold a bit better










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Raydius said:


> The latest state of my SRP775. Just added a deployant clasp, and finally have a signed crown en route.
> 
> Currently:
> - Dagaz MM300-style second hand
> ...


Beautiful! We demand more pics!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Crystaltimes domed sapphire blue AR and coin edge bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

coin edge bezel works really work well with turtle


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

stockae92 said:


> coin edge bezel works really work well with turtle


I didn't think it would make much difference until I installed it. It makes the whole watch wear slimmer/thinner. Really satisfied with the set up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

lbovill said:


> I didn't think it would make much difference until I installed it. It makes the whole watch wear slimmer/thinner.


Did ya have to use a special tool to get the bezel off?

I am looking at a +$100 bezel removal tool.
Must I buy one just to mod a Turtle ??


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

lbovill said:


> Crystaltimes domed sapphire blue AR and coin edge bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish the bezel beveling wasn't just vertical. I wish it tapered in as it rises up. Similar to a Submariner. That would slim it down even more. It seems to me like there is enough material to give it a small taper.

Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Did ya have to use a special tool to get the bezel off?
> 
> I am looking at a +$100 bezel removal tool.
> Must I buy one just to mod a Turtle ??


i've heard some say it was easy to get off, heard some say it's harder to get off than an SKX bezel, so depends on who you talk to =)


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Did ya have to use a special tool to get the bezel off?
> 
> I am looking at a +$100 bezel removal tool.
> Must I buy one just to mod a Turtle ??


I used masking tape on the case at the 7 mark and a thin but sturdy blade slipped between the case and bezel then a slight twist of the case. A Swiss Army knife could work well. Especially with the can opener screw driver blade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I wish the bezel beveling wasn't just vertical. I wish it tapered in as it rises up. Similar to a Submariner. That would slim it down even more. It seems to me like there is enough material to give it a small taper.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the coin edge slims it enough. Too much taper would cause it to look like too much of a modern twist on a vintage style. But that's just my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

lbovill said:


> I used masking tape on the case at the 7 mark and a thin but sturdy blade slipped between the case and bezel then a slight twist of the case. A Swiss Army knife could work well. Especially with the can opener screw driver blade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Chronopolis said:


> Did ya have to use a special tool to get the bezel off?
> 
> I am looking at a +$100 bezel removal tool.
> Must I buy one just to mod a Turtle ??


Definitely no need for a 100plus tool. I've never removed a bezel before but it pops of pretty easily once you find the right spot - although first time was a bit of a nervy process Bit of masking tape on the case is highly recommended. I've had no problems popping the bezel back on either, and I'd read somewhere that they are not as easy to fit as the SKX's


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance but what the "OSC bezel"? Also I do not find a coin edge bezel for the new Turtle on the Crystaltimes website. Do I need more coffee?


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Did ya have to use a special tool to get the bezel off?
> 
> I am looking at a +$100 bezel removal tool.
> Must I buy one just to mod a Turtle ??


Here is my anecdotal experience (one of each) at removing bezels. Seiko SKX : very easy. You almost just look at it and it pops out. Seiko Turtle : be prepared to fight. I followed the method described by the poster above (masking tape and sharp Swiss knife at 7). Put two or three layers of quality masking tape and make sure you don't hurt yourself. Putting the bezel back wasn't that bad : sandwich the watch between two rigid books. Put your knee on the top book and apply your own weight until you hear a loud POP.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

phcollard said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what the "OSC bezel"? Also I do not find a coin edge bezel for the new Turtle on the Crystaltimes website. Do I need more coffee?


I got my bezel from Seikostain (sp?) on eBay. I had purchased one from him for my skx before I sold it to get the turtle. It took about two and a half weeks to arrive from Poland. But it is really high quality and well built. Arrived with an extra gasket and plenty of 3m double sided pre cut adhesive strips for the bezel insert.

Also for the crystal I was lazy and decided to send my watch to north east watch works who provided and installed the crystal for approx 80 bucks with a 100m pressure test after. I did my previous skx crystal and this just seemed like money well spent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

phcollard said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what the "OSC bezel"? Also I do not find a coin edge bezel for the new Turtle on the Crystaltimes website. Do I need more coffee?


I don't know what OSC is. But there are a few aftermarket bezel makers out there.

I also forgot to mention that while my bezel was advertised as 60 clicks I get 120 positions out of it. Not sure if that is a fluke or not. Also after installing it, it took a few spins to get loosened up so the action was nice and smooth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

OSC _is _DrSeikostain; OSC is 'one second closer'? for some reason a 2nd name he uses...


----------



## TreyG870 (Sep 16, 2012)

lbovill said:


> Crystaltimes domed sapphire blue AR and coin edge bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks great on that watch.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> OSC _is _DrSeikostain; OSC is 'one second closer'? for some reason a 2nd name he uses...


Shows how much I payed attention to the packaging when received. I did recall seeing that. Either way it's a great bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

TreyG870 said:


> That strap looks great on that watch.


Thanks, very happy with the combination. it's my current gold standard of leather strap. Soft, tough, and develops a nice patina with wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbizarra (Feb 20, 2017)

lbovill said:


> Thanks, very happy with the combination. it's my current gold standard of leather strap. Soft, tough, and develops a nice patina with wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, could you tell were did you bought that strap? Thanks.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

dbizarra said:


> Hello, could you tell were did you bought that strap? Thanks.


Bandrbands.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

I posted this in the Turtle thread, but figured I'd throw it up here too.

Mine's not the most original mod, but I personally couldn't be more pleased. Duarte at NEWW just finished my Turtle with a black Sumo dial and CrystalTimes DD sapphire. I kept the original handset and I think it really works well even with the Sumo dial. Overall I think the mod has classed up the watch a lot but kept it's classic and rugged style. Can't wait to get my regular Super Oyster back on it and see how it looks all put back together.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Finally back with the MM300 hands...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

I kept it simple with the PADI. Sapphire and coin edge bezel.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

cajun1970 said:


> I kept it simple with the PADI. Sapphire and coin edge bezel.


Is that a Yobokies crystal and bezel? Looks great!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> I posted this in the Turtle thread, but figured I'd throw it up here too.
> 
> Mine's not the most original mod, but I personally couldn't be more pleased. Duarte at NEWW just finished my Turtle with a black Sumo dial and CrystalTimes DD sapphire. I kept the original handset and I think it really works well even with the Sumo dial. Overall I think the mod has classed up the watch a lot but kept it's classic and rugged style. Can't wait to get my regular Super Oyster back on it and see how it looks all put back together.


That dial makes it and once you get it on the Super Oyster that dial will POP!! Nice mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Crystaltimes low dome dd sapphire users, did you choose the blue AR version? It makes dark-brownish cast which I do not like, not that visible but not as clear as Yobokies crystals.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Crystaltimes low dome dd sapphire users, did you choose the blue AR version? It makes dark-brownish cast which I do not like, not that visible but not as clear as Yobokies crystals.


Love the crown stripe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Crystaltimes low dome dd sapphire users, did you choose the blue AR version? It makes dark-brownish cast which I do not like, not that visible but not as clear as Yobokies crystals.


I noticed that my SRP775 has a slight brownish cast to the lume, I have the crystal times Blue AR installed. However, IMO it looks great on the 775 because it goes with the entire vintage vibe of the gold black and silver.

Most likely it has to do with how color tinted AR coatings absorb some frequency of light.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Finally back with the MM300 hands...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a fine looking watch! Who did the work for you and how much did it run?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

cycletronic2000 said:


> This is a fine looking watch! Who did the work for you and how much did it run?


My local watchmaker did it for me. It was $50 Canadian.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you, I didn't think much of the gold toned Turtle till I seen what a simple hand change could do for it.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

My signed crown just arrived today! I think my 775 mod is complete...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> My signed crown just arrived today! I think my 775 mod is complete...


That looks awesome! Where did you get that from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi there! Is there any way I can remove my ceramic bezel and insert it back again to account for misalignment? The watchmaker that has worked with me on this watch mentioned the ceramic might break if he attempts to remove and align it again. Any true?


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Repost..


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> That looks awesome! Where did you get that from if you don't mind me asking?


https://23-59.net/product/signed-crown-for-seiko-srp777-srp775-77x-turtle-series/

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> Hi there! Is there any way I can remove my ceramic bezel and insert it back again to account for misalignment? The watchmaker that has worked with me on this watch mentioned the ceramic might break if he attempts to remove and align it again. Any true?


I've had ceramic on and off, you just can't bend it. I take off the bezel and use a guitar pick from underneath to separate it from the adhesive.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> I've had ceramic on and off, you just can't bend it. I take off the bezel and use a guitar pick from underneath to separate it from the adhesive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I see. I just wouldn't know where I can find such services in Singapore.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> I see. I just wouldn't know where I can find such services in Singapore.


The tools required are minimal, and there's good documentation if you're willing to take your time. The hardest part if you haven't done it before is just popping the bezel itself off.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddha411 (Mar 10, 2013)

Has anyone found a jubilee band to fit these new turtles? If so please post the link!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Buddha411 said:


> Has anyone found a jubilee band to fit these new turtles? If so please post the link!



the link


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Buddha411 said:


> Has anyone found a jubilee band to fit these new turtles? If so please post the link!


Uh.....Amazon, Strapcode, Google....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

My 775 is now en route back to me from a nice spa visit to see Duarte on the east coast. Now sporting a domed sapphire, coin edge bezel, and ceramic bezel insert...


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

cajun1970 said:


> My 775 is now en route back to me from a nice spa visit to see Duarte on the east coast. Now sporting a domed sapphire, coin edge bezel, and ceramic bezel insert...


That looks great! Which crystal did you go with?


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> The tools required are minimal, and there's good documentation if you're willing to take your time. The hardest part if you haven't done it before is just popping the bezel itself off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


So apparently I realised my chapter ring is way More mis aligned than the bezel. Tried to open it with a caseback with a 3 way case opener but it is really tight and I'm not sure I'm doing it right. Is there any videos or tutorial I can watch to open it myself before I scratched my the back real good.


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone make a brushed stainless engraved insert for the new Turtles?

Something like one of these Yobokies SKX inserts.



















The closest thing I've seen is the Yobokies Doxa insert for the SRP. But I'd like to keep it a little more Seiko looking if I can.









On edit, I've seen the Seikostain silver insert. It's as close as I've seen, but it silver, not brushed stainless.


----------



## Buddha411 (Mar 10, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> [URL="http://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm
> 
> All sold out...


----------



## Buddha411 (Mar 10, 2013)

The straps are sold out at those vendors, but thanks for trying.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

That's exactly what I am hanging out for before I actually buy my first SRP turtle



modernbeat said:


> Does anyone make a brushed stainless engraved insert for the new Turtles?
> 
> Something like one of these Yobokies SKX inserts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ding Ding Ding!!
Found my next mod raght thar!! ;-)

All parts available at Yobokies?



modernbeat said:


> Yobokies Doxa insert for the SRP.


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Ding Ding Ding!!
> Found my next mod raght thar!! ;-)
> 
> All parts available at Yobokies?


Yep. Those look like his hands, which he offers in a number of colors. His insert (obviously), his coin edge bezel, his polished chapter ring and dial for a 4:00 7S/4R movement. I think he even offers that strap, though his Beads Of Rice (BOR) would more closely resemble what came on a Sharkhunter.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

This one has the DLW Watches crystal. I am hoping the blue AR is not as prominent as the Yobokies is on my PADI. It works fine with the blue dial of the PADI (even adds to the looks IMO), but I think it would detract some from the gold accents on the dial of the 775. Should arrive back from Duarte tomorrow or Wednesday. So, I'll post follow-up thoughts on that.

EDIT: It actually arrived today. The crystal looks perfect! So glad I used the DLW sapphire on the 775 and the Yobokies on the PADI! I'll post pics of the 775 tomorrow in good light.



WreckDiver1321 said:


> That looks great! Which crystal did you go with?


----------



## k9kids (Dec 28, 2014)

cajun1970 said:


> This one has the DLW Watches crystal. I am hoping the blue AR is not as prominent as the Yobokies is on my PADI. It works fine with the blue dial of the PADI (even adds to the looks IMO), but I think it would detract some from the gold accents on the dial of the 775. Should arrive back from Duarte tomorrow or Wednesday. So, I'll post follow-up thoughts on that.
> 
> EDIT: It actually arrived today. The crystal looks perfect! So glad I used the DLW sapphire on the 775 and the Yobokies on the PADI! I'll post pics of the 775 tomorrow in good light.


Any updated pics of the 775? Wanting to do the same on my new 775.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

CharlieSanders said:


> So apparently I realised my chapter ring is way More mis aligned than the bezel. Tried to open it with a caseback with a 3 way case opener but it is really tight and I'm not sure I'm doing it right. Is there any videos or tutorial I can watch to open it myself before I scratched my the back real good.


Invest in a watch case holder, a friction ball and soft cloth. All can be had on Amazon. It will give you better leverage to get that tough case back off. You can also tape off your case with masking tape to reduce the chances of gouging your precious watch. I've had my tool slip a couple times, but it didn't scratch the case up due to taping it off some.


----------



## bramhall774 (Mar 8, 2012)

modernbeat said:


> Does anyone make a brushed stainless engraved insert for the new Turtles?
> 
> Something like one of these Yobokies SKX inserts.
> 
> ...


The two brushed stainless steel bezel inserts (standard & 1-11) for the SRP are about 2 months away according to yobokies.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Crystaltimes low dome dd sapphire users, did you choose the blue AR version? It makes dark-brownish cast which I do not like, not that visible but not as clear as Yobokies crystals.


care to share where you get the strap?


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

modernbeat said:


> On edit, I've seen the Seikostain silver insert. It's as close as I've seen, but it silver, not brushed stainless.
> View attachment 11003714


this bezel will be fantastic with brushed engraved

personally, i feel they should just make the whole bezel as a monolith...
more solid


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

cajun1970 said:


> This one has the DLW Watches crystal. I am hoping the blue AR is not as prominent as the Yobokies is on my PADI. It works fine with the blue dial of the PADI (even adds to the looks IMO), but I think it would detract some from the gold accents on the dial of the 775. Should arrive back from Duarte tomorrow or Wednesday. So, I'll post follow-up thoughts on that.
> 
> EDIT: It actually arrived today. The crystal looks perfect! So glad I used the DLW sapphire on the 775 and the Yobokies on the PADI! I'll post pics of the 775 tomorrow in good light.


Hey I was wondering if you ever got any pics of your 775 in different light?

I am in the middle of doing a mod on my 777. I originally had a CT sapphire on mine, but when it came back it had a scratch. So I am swapping it out for something else. My first choice was the Dr. Seikostain, but he's out of stock and doesn't seem to know when he'll get more in. So I'm considering the DLW now. I want a "colder" AR color. The CT sapphire is a bit warm in color value with an extremely intense AR, so it had the habit of making the polished bits of the dial look almost gold in certain light. From the pictures, the DLW seems to have a far less intense AR coating, but just wondering about the color and your personal thoughts on how strong the AR is.

Huge thanks!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking for coin edge bezel recommendation. And do they work with original bezel insert (thickness)? For blue bezel insert, I don't see much aftermarket option.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

stockae92 said:


> Looking for coin edge bezel recommendation. And do they work with original bezel insert (thickness)? For blue bezel insert, I don't see much aftermarket option.


Ridwan.

I have one and it's great. He can make them to accept SKX inserts (which I did) or the standard insert. Cost is about $90 if I recall correctly. Worth every penny. I hope to have my mod back soon! It's been at my watchmaker for almost a month.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^yobokies also has them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

looking for a white dial for the Turtle with Lumes intact
and
bezel with white ceramic insert..... (ceramic insert DLW has it).. anyone knows where to buy bezels that i can fit the white ceramic insert?


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

I was trying to photoshop the pic of a standard SRP777 when i realized the exact mod I want is actually an Invert...

This is what I want ..... anyone care to help on how to do it? ... the case part don't have to be black the norm brushed stainless steel is fine.
but the black case does ring a few bells.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> the link


I had one of these and they are a total piece of crap. Neither do they fit with correct spring bars nor is the quality anywhere near what the asking price suggests. The Strapcode Super Jubilee only fits with thin spring bars, causing the end links to wobble around and in the long run thin spring bars will wear out the lugholes.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

booest said:


> I was trying to photoshop the pic of a standard SRP777 when i realized the exact mod I want is actually an Invert...


Looks MEGA!


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

while i was at it... i did an invert for others
check it out... anyone game to do these mods?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

that's awesome.

there is white ceramic bezel insert available, but no white dial yet



booest said:


> I was trying to photoshop the pic of a standard SRP777 when i realized the exact mod I want is actually an Invert...
> 
> This is what I want ..... anyone care to help on how to do it? ... the case part don't have to be black the norm brushed stainless steel is fine.
> but the black case does ring a few bells.
> ...


----------



## oceansaber (Mar 6, 2017)

Been looking for any non-sold out sterile/stealth black bezel inserts, anyone else have any luck with that?


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

booest said:


> I was trying to photoshop the pic of a standard SRP777 when i realized the exact mod I want is actually an Invert...
> 
> This is what I want ..... anyone care to help on how to do it? ... the case part don't have to be black the norm brushed stainless steel is fine.
> but the black case does ring a few bells.


I'd use the white dial out of a SBDC037 (preferred) or SZEN006 (which might have pinholes to locate the Monster chapter ring), the DLW white ceramic Turtle bezel insert, and Yobokies "SRP Turtle stainless steel with black markers" chapter ring.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

modernbeat said:


> I'd use the white dial out of a SBDC037 (preferred) or SZEN006 (which might have pinholes to locate the Monster chapter ring), the DLW white ceramic Turtle bezel insert, and Yobokies "SRP Turtle stainless steel with black markers" chapter ring.


it would be cool if I can get my hands on a white dial from a TransOcean.(SBDC0370) But I doubt I can get this easily. Not to mention will need to cut the Date Window as well.
When you mentioned preferred..... are you saying the looks? OR Fitting?

The SZEN006 Dial I also not easy to come by, I do no mind to buy it and swap it over if the fit for both is good. .... a lot cheaper than the TransOcean. 
not to mention, the date window is there


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

booest said:


> ...When you mentioned preferred..... are you saying the looks? OR Fitting?..


Both of those are drop-in dials. I would prefer the SBDC037 because of it's looks and it won't have the locating holes in the dial for the Monster chapter ring. The TransOcean dial already has a date window, and you don't have to open it up or relocate it. You do loose the day function, which I don't consider an issue.

There are other white dials you can use. The first generation white Stargate, SKZ323, or any number of Seiko-5 dials if you can deal with the shield logo on the dial, like the SNK625.


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

Question for the mod experts.

Any dial options to convert this into a time only watch ? Any dials available that cover the day and date opening ?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I immediately did the sapphire and second hand changes once received it new


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

steininger said:


> My first turtle mod, now completed with the desired dial and handset. Know I'm searching for the right bracelet as an alternative for the original rubberstrap. Maybe the endmill from strapcode ...
> 
> View attachment 9804274


I think the MM300 dial looks great but the minute hands somehow feeling kinda short for me as I tried to use on my SUMO that eventually I had switched them back to original SUMO hands.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

steininger said:


> My first turtle mod, now completed with the desired dial and handset. Know I'm searching for the right bracelet as an alternative for the original rubberstrap. Maybe the endmill from strapcode ...
> 
> View attachment 9804258
> 
> ...


This is very similar to the mod that I am waiting to get back from my watch maker. Current holdup is finding a movement spacer that will accept the dial securely.

How did you get the dial securely attached to the movement? The dial studs on the back are different on the stock dial and the MM300 dial.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I saw a couple posts on bezel removal and using screw drivers or other metal objects. 

This is what I use. It's a hardened plastic chisel that I got off it Amazon. For a set of 4, it was around $12. It won't scratch the steel and tough enough to use for prying.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice! I have some automotive trim removal tool. i wonder if those would work. But probably too soft and the tool may break instead.



Hwkaholic said:


> I saw a couple posts on bezel removal and using screw drivers or other metal objects.
> 
> This is what I use. It's a hardened plastic chisel that I got off it Amazon. For a set of 4, it was around $12. It won't scratch the steel and tough enough to use for prying.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

stockae92 said:


> Nice! I have some automotive trim removal tool. i wonder if those would work. But probably too soft and the tool may break instead.


Plastic tools are ideal, but steel ones are fine long as you wrap the end with a layer of tape to stop the scratches


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

seikomatic said:


> I immediately did the sapphire and second hand changes once received it new
> 
> View attachment 11359258


Looks great - is that the yobokies second hand?


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

steininger said:


> My first turtle mod, now completed with the desired dial and handset. Know I'm searching for the right bracelet as an alternative for the original rubberstrap. Maybe the endmill from strapcode ...
> 
> View attachment 9804258
> 
> ...


TurtleMaster?


----------



## ChristianB (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, some great looking turtles in here! This will be my next Seiko.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

Hwkaholic said:


> I saw a couple posts on bezel removal and using screw drivers or other metal objects.
> 
> This is what I use. It's a hardened plastic chisel that I got off it Amazon. For a set of 4, it was around $12. It won't scratch the steel and tough enough to use for prying.


thanks for the information.
can you share the brand and model if possible?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

booest said:


> thanks for the information.
> can you share the brand and model if possible?


Astro 45040 4pc Non-marring Plastic Chisel Set https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083RPVTM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_bNJ4ybPRE2ECA


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

thanks for sharing


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

I picked this modded SRP773 today from a guy here in Portland, OR. Was a little bummed cause I thought it was the 777 black dial and had a hard time telling with the blue ar dd sapphire. But, I don't have any blue dialed watches so not a huge deal, just expands the collection a little in the color spectrum. Guy I got it from says he got it this way from the previous owner and had no clue what all has been done. I'm guessing DLW bezel, and an skx173 second hand? Any opinions on the matter.

Also...whoever did the crystal mod, for some strange reason damaged the chapter ring. I've looked and looked and can't find the part number for a black 777 dial ring. Can someone please respond with that. Thanks in advance. It's either the black one or I find an aftermarket stainless one.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My latest mod.


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

I DO like the new (SRP) Turtle a LOT more once you get that damned "Prospex" "X" off the dial.  Makes it look like a whole other watch all together!!!    


I think that "X" is what's stopping me from ordering one right now.    


My $0.02


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

i dont see an issue with the"X", but i do agree it could had been a better logo 

i would had preferred this


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

booest said:


> i dont see an issue with the"X", but i do agree it could had been a better logo


i'd like to see the SRP with a plain old SKX007/173 dial, or 009 config, or better yet, orange dial SKX config. I don't mind the X too much, but i've always loved the toolish SKX dial, especially with the red *DIVER'S 200m*. they seemed to stop putting the red type on most divers lately?


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> i'd like to see the SRP with a plain old SKX007/173 dial, or 009 config, or better yet, orange dial SKX config. I don't mind the X too much, but i've always loved the toolish SKX dial, especially with the red *DIVER'S 200m*. they seemed to stop putting the red type on most divers lately?


Apparently putting a big "X" on everything helps to market/sell more of them still these days? 

I thought all that died out in the late 90's and early 2000's with all the "EXTREME !!!" neon green and black marketing everyone was doing then?  LOL

This too, just like the pet rock and disco balls will pass also (hopefully soon than later)........................... 

.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

esg2145 said:


> I DO like the new (SRP) Turtle a LOT more once you get that damned "Prospex" "X" off the dial.  Makes it look like a whole other watch all together!!!
> 
> I think that "X" is what's stopping me from ordering one right now.
> 
> My $0.02


its tiny bro, you wont even notice it after the first day, its crazy to let such a tiny thing stop you from buying a great watch.


----------



## smokedoutv6 (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought my turtle about a year ago, wore it a few times and then it just sat. After losing some weight and having fairly small wrists (i'm 6'3 with prob a 6.5" wrist) diver watches just felt too big. But my tutrle mod is pulling me back towards divers.

I like to think of this as a LE piece seiko never made. 75 turtle with baby tune dial/hands with a dr. seiko bezel. Simple, retains a stock appearance and just feels like this is the way the watch should have come. I was considering a yellow AR sapphire but they are no long stocked by CT and didn't want to pay the add'l costs for a custom order. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well done. That looks like it was meant to be. The new dial/hands also seem to bring out the gold a little more.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedoutv6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Condor, it really does feel "right" the gold monster hands and trimmed indices really do show-up more than the thin trim on the turtle dial.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

jinfaep said:


> Really loving the MM300/Turtle fusion mod (pics below for reference - taken from Steininger's previous post #96 in this thread)
> 
> Really keen to mod my SRP779 like this (replace OEM dial with the MM300 Dial).
> 
> ...


It is NOT a direct fit. My watch maker had to remove the dial studs on the back and put the dial on a lathe to trim/slim it down. The thickness of the MM300 dial is a tad thicker that it doesn't fit quite perfect.

Also, I bought an SNK to use the black day date wheel in the SRP. Through my research found that they'd be a direct swap onto the 4r36 from a 7s26. But that isn't the case I guess.


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

smokedoutv6 said:


> I bought my turtle about a year ago, wore it a few times and then it just sat. After losing some weight and having fairly small wrists (i'm 6'3 with prob a 6.5" wrist) diver watches just felt too big. But my tutrle mod is pulling me back towards divers.
> 
> I like to think of this as a LE piece seiko never made. 75 turtle with baby tune dial/hands with a dr. seiko bezel. Simple, retains a stock appearance and just feels like this is the way the watch should have come. I was considering a yellow AR sapphire but they are no long stocked by CT and didn't want to pay the add'l costs for a custom order. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic!
Here's my rendition of my blurtle. Bezel & insert off ebay:


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

jaeiger said:


> That looks fantastic!
> Here's my rendition of my blurtle. Bezel & insert off ebay:
> View attachment 11521698


Who was the seller of the bezel?


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Opposite direction for this one - less diver and more field.


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is my modded Planet Turtle with Crystaltimes Sapphire Crystal, L.C.B.I Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert, and Strapcode Endmill Bracelet. My Grail watch was the Omega Planet Ocean but this watch has definitely changed all that.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## braddyNOTbrady (May 18, 2013)

I purchased the Kanji dial from Yobokies, however I haven't been able to find a tutorial on how to replace the day wheel on an 4R36. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

Hwkaholic said:


> My latest mod.


Nice. What strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Is that the Seikostain coin edge bezel ?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Has anyone seen a 12-hour bezel insert? Had one for the SKX and find them much more useful than timing bezels.


----------



## watch888 (Jul 16, 2011)

YoureTerrific said:


> Has anyone seen a 12-hour bezel insert? Had one for the SKX and find them much more useful than timing bezels.


Me looking for one also.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

.......8 said:


> Me looking for one also.


Make that three. In pepsi, please.
dP


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

A 12 hr. Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert is in the making. Will be available in both Black and Blue for the SKX and SRP Turtle Models. I am trying to work on a Ceramic Pepsi but is going to be nearly impossible.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

watchguy72 said:


> A 12 hr. Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert is in the making. Will be available in both Black and Blue for the SKX and SRP Turtle Models. I am trying to work on a Ceramic Pepsi but is going to be nearly impossible.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


These look amazing. Do you have an Ebay store or anything similar I can bookmark to watch out for these?


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes I do User ID : lumedceramicbezelinserts

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

Perfect! Looking forward to these bezels' release


----------



## gerdsch69er (Aug 2, 2016)

Simple made, but i like it this way. Inlay from Damien Lau. Sapphire crystal. That's it


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Very Nice and Simple. That's why we are all here. Different Strokes for Different Folks. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> My latest mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

Man, here's another guy who is desperate for a 12 hour bezel for the Turtle! I'd pay twice the going bezel rate for one of these in gold for the SRP775


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ThomasFin said:


> Nice. What strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The strap is homemade. I buy my horween off of eBay and make all my own leather straps.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

watchguy72 said:


> Is that the Seikostain coin edge bezel ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Ridwan coin edge.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> Hwkaholic said:
> 
> 
> > My latest mod.
> ...


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

watchguy72 said:


> A 12 hr. Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert is in the making. Will be available in both Black and Blue for the SKX and SRP Turtle Models. I am trying to work on a Ceramic Pepsi but is going to be nearly impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd buy the 1-12 version if the kerning of the 1->0 was adjusted in the TEN. Needs a bit more space.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

watchguy72 said:


> A 12 hr. Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert is in the making. Will be available in both Black and Blue for the SKX and SRP Turtle Models. I am trying to work on a Ceramic Pepsi but is going to be nearly impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Put me down for a SRP blue 12 hour. Any idea on the ETA?
dP


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> Excellent! Put me down for a SRP blue 12 hour. Any idea on the ETA?
> dP


The First 12 hr bezel inserts will be made for the SKX in Black. No ETA as of yet.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

watchguy72 said:


> The First 12 hr bezel inserts will be made for the SKX in Black. No ETA as of yet.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Ok, I will need a blue 12 hour for an SKX as well so let me know when they're available.

Thanks!
dP


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Will do. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Defintely agree on the crystal saphire mod upgrade


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Just wanna check if there's any tutorials that teach about removing the bezel from the turtle. Many thanks!


----------



## j111dja (Mar 9, 2006)

One of my PADI's with double domed CT072 Crystaltimes sapphire crystal, 773 styled large dot bezel insert (via yobokies) and signed crown via Duncan.



The above PADI but with a 773 bezel fitted which is how I wear it at present. The shade of blue is identical to the shade of blue, above. It is less obvious in this photo but it suits the blue dial of the PADI perfectly.



My 777J with a CT072 double domed sapphire again via Crystaltimes, signed crown and steel chapter ring via yobokies.



The same 777J (above) but with the Coin One Dr.Seikostain bezel fitted which is how I wear it at present.



My 775 with CT072 double domed sapphire and DLW ceramic insert.



My other PADI with double domed CT072 sapphire, large dot insert via yobokies and "coin one" bezel (I've brushed) via Dr.Seikostain.



I have just sold my modded 775 with DLW ceramic bezel insert but worth showing:



My 773 with CT072 sapphire, PADI bezel and yobokies steel chapter ring.


----------



## Rolo (May 14, 2011)

Nice! Where is the bezel and insert from?



j111dja said:


> One of my PADI's with double domed CT072 Crystaltimes sapphire crystal, 773 styled large dot bezel insert (via yobokies) and signed crown via Duncan. (I have a 773 bezel on it at present and I will add a photo of that soon).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

j111dja said:


> One of my PADI's with double domed CT072 Crystaltimes sapphire crystal, 773 styled large dot bezel insert (via yobokies) and signed crown via Duncan. (I have a 773 bezel on it at present and I will add a photo of that soon).
> 
> 
> 
> My 777J with a CT072 double domed sapphire again via Crystaltimes, signed crown and steel chapter ring via yobokies. (Pictured with a standard bezel but I have a brushed "coin one" bezel on this one at present).


Great mods

Yobokies now has a signed crown for turtles? Who is a Duncan?
If it's not difficult for you, can you make a photo of the signed crowns?

I'm looking for information where I can find a signed crown for my turtle srp773.
Thanks!

Отправлено с моего MI 5s через Tapatalk


----------



## j111dja (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank.

The signed crown are available on ebay via Duncan. Just google "signed turtle crown".


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

j111dja said:


> Thank.
> 
> The signed crown are available on ebay via Duncan. Just google "signed turtle crown".


Thanks for the info 

Отправлено с моего MI 5s через Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just got my turtle about a week ago and it has been on my wrist 24/7 since but I am about ready to start modding. I was planning at min a crystal mod even before buying this but now I am thinking about a few more.
- Sapphire Crystal
- Ceramic Bezel insert
- Coin Edge Bezel 
- Lolipop second hand with the lolipop at the other end
- Signed Crown
- Chapter Ring

I have gone through just about all of this thread and parts for all of the above seem like they are readily available, some from multiple sources. Here are the names that seem to get mentioned the most: Yobokies, Dagaz, DLW, Dr Seikostain (OSC), Crystal Times and maybe one or two others that I am not thinking about right now.

Two more mods that I am thinking about:
- See through Display back case
- High beat movement

Wondering if anyone has had success finding parts for either of these two mods. As for the case back, I know Dagaz has see through case backs for the SKX models that also fit a lot of other seikos, but I asked and he says that it does not fit the Turtle and he doesn't have one that does. Anyone find the display back case anywhere? As for the movement, obviously one could choose a lot of different movements, but I am sure that some would be much easier than others. If anyone has advice on this I would appreciate any info that you have.

Thanks


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Nanook65 said:


> I just got my turtle about a week ago and it has been on my wrist 24/7 since but I am about ready to start modding. I was planning at min a crystal mod even before buying this but now I am thinking about a few more.
> - Sapphire Crystal
> - Ceramic Bezel insert
> - Coin Edge Bezel
> ...


Maybe this will help you.

https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/2017/06/05/upgrading-the-turtle-reissue-srp779/

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

A few additional touches to refine this 773 Turtle.

Mods to date:
-Dagaz MM handset
-Yobokies coin edge bezel
-779 pepsi bezel insert
-Crystal Times DD sapphire crystal
dP


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> A few additional touches to refine this 773 Turtle.
> 
> Mods to date:
> -Dagaz MM handset
> ...


I like it. Looks Great !!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> A few additional touches to refine this 773 Turtle.
> 
> Mods to date:
> -Dagaz MM handset
> ...


Very Patriotic. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Love it Dan. The 'real Pepsi', indeed. 
The only thing I wish you left as gen was the hands, they epitomize the Turtle/6309 this watch was based on. 

Then again if you were after that 6105-like look and feel, hands aren't that bad a fit at all.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

This is still one of the best if not THE best new SRP Turtle mod I have come across. 
Artifice's SRP777 moded with SKZ325 Stargate gen1 dial, SBDC027 handset, coin edge bezel
and double dome sapphire. Probably one of the priciest too.


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

this is a Seiko Padi turtle mod. dome sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, more eye catching hands and a new metal bracelet...


----------



## oceansaber (Mar 6, 2017)

Base: SRP775
Mods: Stealth Bezel Insert + DD Sapphire /w Blue AR from DLW (done by IG @noblemovements)
Strap: Combination Black White Dots 1-Piece from Watch Candy Watch Club

Initially thought of black d/d wheels (too costly/time consuming), swapping out dial (never settled on one in particular), and MM300 hands, but wanted to retain a recognizable turtle. 
Bezel was a must (much more versatile, and I'm a huge fan of stealth engraved bezels), and crystal had to naturally be there as well, although I miss the less glare/more protection from being recessed Hardlex.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SRP777

6306 7001 nostalgia


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks Awesome. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm having troubles removing the bezel because I'm trying to realign the bezel. I have the knife looking tool but I can't seem to remove it. Are there any video tutorials specifically for removing the turtle bezel?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

CharlieSanders said:


> I'm having troubles removing the bezel because I'm trying to realign the bezel. I have the knife looking tool but I can't seem to remove it. Are there any video tutorials specifically for removing the turtle bezel?


Quite a bit is to do with initial blade insertion - I use blade knife for that as it's thin and sturdy enough for that first 'lift'. Then, after the bezel has popped up a little, remove the blade knife and in its place insert the caseback opening tool (this could also be smaller blade of Swiss army knife, caseback remover - I use this, or a blunt but sturdy kitchen knife). The key is the leverage, and the maximum possible width of the area your're lifting. Don't use too small blade as it won't do much but damage your case and underside of the bezel. I do this at the top (12 o'clock) avoiding lugs to provide a leverage. Also avoid areas top left and bottom right lugs as those are places where the bezel click-ring is raised, so easy to damage with a blade if not careful.

Hope this helps a little. Be brave, or send it off to someone with the right means and experiance


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> I'm having troubles removing the bezel because I'm trying to realign the bezel. I have the knife looking tool but I can't seem to remove it. Are there any video tutorials specifically for removing the turtle bezel?


Also if you look closely the bezel has a part that has a small curve per say. Its a located for you to insert blade or knife to pop off bezel. Read if here on a forum and never noticed it but its there. Mine in about the 30min mark but not all are the same. Ive seem them at 40 or 25 min mark. Keep on eye on bezel as you turn it slowly and you will see it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

babola said:


> Quite a bit is to do with initial blade insertion - I use blade knife for that as it's thin and sturdy enough for that first 'lift'. Then, after the bezel has popped up a little, remove the blade knife and in its place insert the caseback opening tool (this could also be smaller blade of Swiss army knife, caseback remover - I use this, or a blunt but sturdy kitchen knife). The key is the leverage, and the maximum possible width of the area your're lifting. Don't use too small blade as it won't do much but damage your case and underside of the bezel. I do this at the top (12 o'clock) avoiding lugs to provide a leverage. Also avoid areas top left and bottom right lugs as those are places where the bezel click-ring is raised, so easy to damage with a blade if not careful.
> 
> Hope this helps a little. Be brave, or send it off to someone with the right means and experiance


Wow that's a really detailed description. Could you take a photo on how thick and big your knife is? Thanks!


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Dav25 said:


> Also if you look closely the bezel has a part that has a small curve per say. Its a located for you to insert blade or knife to pop off bezel. Read if here on a forum and never noticed it but its there. Mine in about the 30min mark but not all are the same. Ive seem them at 40 or 25 min mark. Keep on eye on bezel as you turn it slowly and you will see it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curve inwards? Or upwards


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

CharlieSanders said:


> Wow that's a really detailed description. Could you take a photo on how thick and big your knife is? Thanks!


It's a standard blade knife, the one you get in hardware stores etc. I have the Stanley professional model (metal) but most will do. The tool I actually use to pop the bezel off is the caseback opening tool, cheap as chips but does the job. See the photo below.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Was able to remove it! Thanks alot for the guidance. Now we wait for the bezel to arrive


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

CharlieSanders said:


> Was able to remove it! Thanks alot for the guidance. Now we wait for the bezel to arrive


did you find/utilize the removal point? I noticed it several weeks back (posted about it + pics in the main Turtle thread) by pure chance looking down at my 773. checked my 775 and it had the same thing, only in a different spot relative to how the bezel insert was installed. i haven't needed to remove either bezel from mine, but would like to put a coin-edge on one eventually.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> did you find/utilize the removal point? I noticed it several weeks back (posted about it + pics in the main Turtle thread) by pure chance looking down at my 773. checked my 775 and it had the same thing, only in a different spot relative to how the bezel insert was installed. i haven't needed to remove either bezel from mine, but would like to put a coin-edge on one eventually.


Yes i think I did mine was located at the 12 position


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all, I just realised that my original idea cannot be made because the bezel yobokies has made isn't for the turtle. I'm currently looking for alternatives. Looking specifically for stainless steel bezel and not aluminium . More like the first one (yobokies) and less like the one one second closer has. Much thanks!









In comparison to this


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 8, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> SRP777
> 
> 6306 7001 nostalgia
> 
> ...


Great looking mod! Where did you find that day wheel? (or is it original?)


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucifer said:


> Great looking mod! Where did you find that day wheel? (or is it original?)


Tks mate!
Not original, had it from Yobokies


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone know if its possible to put a seiko quartz movement inside this one ?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

emale said:


> Anyone know if its possible to put a seiko quartz movement inside this one ?


You can fudge it with the right mov't spacer but your'e most likely to hit an issue with day/date wheel placement in relation to dial cutout.


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

babola said:


> You can fudge it with the right mov't spacer but your'e most likely to hit an issue with day/date wheel placement in relation to dial cutout.


Thanks. I would love a quartz Turtle with a time only dial. 
I guess most turtle users like the auto movement, hence the reason no one has tried that.


----------



## LionOfZion (Apr 29, 2012)

Can someone give me the size of the Turtle SRP bezel insert?

Thanks!


----------



## DisplacedSoutherner (Jul 14, 2016)

Those with coin edge bezels from Yobokies- were you able to get the new bezel on without a watch press? I can't seem to get it on. I used the original bezel gasket and applied lubrication, so I don't think that should be the issue. Also does the bezel look like it is made correctly? It looks quite a bit different from the original. Above the Yobokies and below the the original.


----------



## LionOfZion (Apr 29, 2012)

DisplacedSoutherner said:


> Those with coin edge bezels from Yobokies- were you able to get the new bezel on without a watch press? I can't seem to get it on. I used the original bezel gasket and applied lubrication, so I don't think that should be the issue. Also does the bezel look like it is made correctly? It looks quite a bit different from the original. Above the Yobokies and below the the original.
> 
> View attachment 12369647


Have not put the bezel back on. Sending the watch to someone to change out the dial and hands and movement. Trying to find the right insert to match dial and hands.


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have them on a few of my Turtles and they fit perfect with the OEM bezel gasket/ o ring

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Btw and twimc, as someone noted on a German board: DLW has the 'Black X Tuscan' ceramic bezel insert for the SRP775 back in stock and the new version has a nice golden tone as much as the pictures are telling, the former one was a bit too muddy-brown for my taste. 
As they state, their inserts are flat while the original inserts from Seiko flatten towards the hardlex, so if one does not install a thicker sapphire to visually compensate, the result will look like that. (This should be the version prior to the new one.)

If it wasn't for the pearl which is not true to the Turtle's design and for the flat-factor, I would have ordered this time. Looks really great from the colours!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you know if the SARB059 Alpinist "S" signed crown fits the new Turtle case ?

P/N is 1E70D1SNS0


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi All. Can someone please point me to a youtube link how to change the bezel for the SRP turtle? I can find tons of youtube for the skx but none for the Turtle bezel change.

Are there any subtle differences that a novice (like me) that I should be aware of?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Where buy SBDC027 hands ??


----------



## DisplacedSoutherner (Jul 14, 2016)

Where might I acquire a replacement bezel click ring for the SRP? I clumsily damaged mine while removing the bezel, breaking the thin metal on one side. It still works, but I'm afraid that as the ring is now compromised, it will break down over time.


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

LeeMorgan said:


> SRP777
> 
> 6306 7001 nostalgia
> 
> ...


What is you sapphire ? Dagaz ?


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

zigzag840 said:


> What is you sapphire ? Dagaz ?


High-Dome sapphire inner AR for 6309 / 6105


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry double posto|


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

GMT Turtle


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> GMT Turtle


Nice insert. Could you confirm where that comes from?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks. I sourced this from Yobokies.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the crown tube size is different.



Sprint Veloce said:


> Do you know if the SARB059 Alpinist "S" signed crown fits the new Turtle case ?
> 
> P/N is 1E70D1SNS0


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

LeeMorgan said:


> High-Dome sapphire inner AR for 6309 / 6105


This sapphir fit on your SRP777 ??? Is not on Dagaz website...


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Surgery begins


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Post op- pt survived and now has night vision (lcbi ) and shields (blue ar sapphire dagaz)


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Look FANTASTIC !!!!! Great Job.....

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

I still don't understand why the Turtles are not getting as much love or more than the SKX 's. Unless it's a size issue this is definitely a No Brainer. I mean with the movement and all. This may be which I own 4 of them. ..........

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Not sure I get it either...for 50 bucks difference in price give or take, you get a great case, a better movement, what's not to like?


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Also don't forget a better strap or bracelet depending on which model you buy. My thoughts exactly !!! Don't get me wrong the SKX is a legend but I feel the Turtle is a step above in it's original form. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen !

The Samurai crown fit perfectly the new Turtle cae b-)


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

zigzag840 said:


> This sapphir fit on your SRP777 ??? Is not on Dagaz website...


Why shouldn't fit?
SRP77X/6309/6105 all 32mm
Height is different,srp77x is 1mm higher


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Quick shot of my new SOXA that Duarte just sent me. I will not have the watch for a couple days but had to share this. Wish there was a better bezel for it but the insert is tops. Thinking BOR too now. Uncle Seiko or Yobokies? Hmmm


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a winner


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bennytheblade said:


> That's a winner


No, that's a Seiko.

THAT's a winner:


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Well played sir, well played.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I started thinking I might get a domed sapphire crystal installed on my SRP777. I already installed a (gifted) green bezel but I have my sights on the ceramic green bezel. Here is my question...

How do you snap the bezel back on the watch if the crystal protrudes above the height of the bezel?

I am thinking of maybe a small section of PVC about 1" or so in length that is close in circumference with felt glued on the side. The bezel could lay on the felt and force could then be applied to snap the bezel on.

Is there a better method?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

B1ff_77 said:


> Looks great - is that the yobokies second hand?


yes


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Jonpod said:


> I started thinking I might get a domed sapphire crystal installed on my SRP777. I already installed a (gifted) green bezel but I have my sights on the ceramic green bezel. Here is my question...
> 
> How do you snap the bezel back on the watch if the crystal protrudes above the height of the bezel?
> 
> ...


Use your crystal press with a much wider die (obviously one that accommodates the dome, not a flat die).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My SRP773 with a 12hr bezel from Dr Seiko and One.Second.Closer.

The trick was to remove the bezel insert without touching the bezel (former is easy, latter practically impossible).

Many thanks to @smille76 for his help on my first mod.

Nicolas










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Have posted mine in the main @turtle thread but haven't been on here for a while. So here it is - coin edge bezel and domed sapphire by SeikoStain, OEM sumo seconds hand. Think I'm done modding this one (for now...)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

B1ff_77 said:


> Have posted mine in the main @turtle thread but haven't been on here for a while. So here it is - coin edge bezel and domed sapphire by SeikoStain, OEM sumo seconds hand. Think I'm done modding this one (for now...)
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Looks great. Did you change the day wheel?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> B1ff_77 said:
> 
> 
> > Have posted mine in the main @turtle thread but haven't been on here for a while. So here it is - coin edge bezel and domed sapphire by SeikoStain, OEM sumo seconds hand. Think I'm done modding this one (for now...)
> ...


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought this modded and I added the domed AR coated sapphire.

-Coin edge bezel with ceramic insert
-oem Suma dial
-Yobokies MM300 hands
-Yobokies sword hand with red tip
-CrystalTimes AR-coated domed sapphire


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

cold_beer839 said:


> I bought this modded and I added the domed AR coated sapphire.
> 
> -Coin edge bezel with ceramic insert
> -oem Suma dial
> ...


Oh hell yeah. That thing looks *sweet! *I especially like the seconds hand, that red just pops.

I also really like that bezel and insert. Still considering making those changes to mine.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried Crystaltimes' coin edge replacement bezel for the SRP turtles ? Opinions ?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

undertheradar said:


>


underrheradar that's a neat strap, what is it?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP777 with coin edge bezel with ceramic insert from DLW, Stargate 1 Dial, limited Sumo hands, Lollipop second, double domed blue coated sapphire.


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tomgbw said:


> SRP777 with coin edge bezel with ceramic insert from DLW, Stargate 1 Dial, limited Sumo hands, Lollipop second, double domed blue coated sapphire.
> View attachment 12405053
> 
> 
> View attachment 12405057


Very Well Done !!!!! Here's a similar one modded by one of my customers with the L.C.B.I Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert. 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

watchguy72 said:


> Very Well Done !!!!! Here's a similar one modded by one of my customers with the L.C.B.I Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great looking watch!


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Been experimenting with 2 bezel inserts, and diff straps. Haven't landed on one yet. The blue is from DLW, and I don't quite like it cos its too blue, not dark enough. Will Probably change the hands as well, it all looks a little too colourful. The white hand looks good, but the red+yellow+white is a little too much.


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

guric1van said:


> Been experimenting with 2 bezel inserts, and diff straps. Haven't landed on one yet. The blue is from DLW, and I don't quite like it cos its too blue, not dark enough. Will Probably change the hands as well, it all looks a little too colourful. The white hand looks good, but the red+yellow+white is a little too much.
> 
> View attachment 12418189
> View attachment 12418191
> ...


I agree. This Blue is much better.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

watchguy72 said:


> I still don't understand why the Turtles are not getting as much love or more than the SKX 's. Unless it's a size issue this is definitely a No Brainer. I mean with the movement and all. This may be which I own 4 of them. ..........
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I think they are getting a lot more love than the SKX.

I was told in the seiko boutique by a seiko rep that the turtle was Seikos biggest selling watch last year worldwide, not only that it broke a lot of their sales records.
The PADI was the biggest selling model for them.
It was voted the affordables watch of the year last year here and going by the turtle thread has 4 times as much interest as the skx's.
The turtle has had a hell of a lot of love imo


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> SRP777 with coin edge bezel with ceramic insert from DLW, Stargate 1 Dial, limited Sumo hands, Lollipop second, double domed blue coated sapphire.
> View attachment 12405053
> 
> 
> View attachment 12405057


Very tastefully done, shes got the real classic vibe, lovely mod.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

For my Blue Lagoon Ltd :

Coin bezel from Yobokies, DLW ceramic insert and DAGAZ dome cristal saphir b-)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Modded 779:
-Yobokies coin edge bezel, chapter ring, ceramic 12 hour bezel insert
-ajuicet [ebay] lightning bolt handset, black sunburst dial
-Crystal Times CT75 Mother-Of-All-Domes sapphire crystal
dP


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Very Nice DP.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

watchguy72 said:


> Very Nice DP.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

No idea if I posted this in here yet, but another MOAD/Skydome project.


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

watchguy72 said:


> I agree. This Blue is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel that that is not blue enough. It looks a little too much like the OEM SRP773. But I havent seen it in person, so i could be wrong.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Modded 779:
> -Yobokies coin edge bezel, chapter ring, ceramic 12 hour bezel insert
> -ajuicet [ebay] lightning bolt handset, black sunburst dial
> -Crystal Times CT75 Mother-Of-All-Domes sapphire crystal
> dP


nice mod
that crystal has quite the dome... Looks like it adds about 10mm to the thickness of the watch. Is that just an illusion?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have been wearing the stock Turtle just about exclusively for about 2 months now. I love it, but I am getting the itch to mod it


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

The Turtle is my favorite watch from the Seiko Diver Lineup. Most comfortable of them all. Gets even better when modded to suit your tastes. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HFS (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey does anyone make a no-date stock style dial for these yet?

Also here's my SRP779, I'm planning to put in a big doom Dagaz crystal soon


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

watchguy72 said:


> The Turtle is my favorite watch from the Seiko Diver Lineup. Most comfortable of them all. Gets even better when modded to suit your tastes.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Truer words were never said! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bronze turtle mod

mod list
-custom bronze turtle case with submariner bezel, bronze chapter ring and knurled crown
-Dagaz Dial
-mm300 gold hands from dagaz
-Ceramic bezel insert from DLW
-double dome sapphire crystal with gold AR


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

This is the sexiest turtle I have ever seen!!! Congrats. I'm in awe


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Surge007 said:


> Bronze turtle mod
> 
> mod list
> -custom bronze turtle case with submariner bezel, bronze chapter ring and knurled crown
> ...


Ridwan's work I guess. Flipping awesome.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 8, 2011)

Quick question: 

The day wheel for the 4r36/nh36 movements is a thick plastic wheel with holes punched trough it for the cog wheel underneath. 

I have a theory that I could scan a kanji wheel for a crown at 3-watch, and print it out on moderately thick photography paper, punch the holes for a crown at 4-watch, and attach the cog wheel. 

Any reason why this should not work?


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> This is the sexiest turtle I have ever seen!!! Congrats. I'm in awe


Thanks



humphrj said:


> Ridwan's work I guess. Flipping awesome.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes..spot on!.. He does great work :-!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Mod a brand new Turtle?
Not my game plan when I get one!!
I like things that have consistency
and stay the same!! Jus saying.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Surge007 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes..spot on!.. He does great work :-!


Would you send me a pm with cost breakdown of you get the chance? Btw did you see the 62mas case he showed recently 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

My padi mod finalized ! Very happy whith it


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

humphrj said:


> Would you send me a pm with cost breakdown of you get the chance? Btw did you see the 62mas case he showed recently
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Price wise you would have a get a quote from Ridwan for the bronze case. The other parts bought from online retailers are pretty standard with their prices. All in All I spent about USD 750 on the bronze turtle.

The 62mas case? Yes I saw it.. And got 1 :-d


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Surge007 said:


> Price wise you would have a get a quote from Ridwan for the bronze case. The other parts bought from online retailers are pretty standard with their prices. All in All I spent about USD 750 on the bronze turtle.
> 
> The 62mas case? Yes I saw it.. And got 1 :-d
> View attachment 12433247


Well done on getting those. Thanks for the reply. I've built up modded watches before but would love to see the steps you're taking in building the bronze 62mas, especially the odd/awkward bits that you wouldn't get in a straightforward mod.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

humphrj said:


> Well done on getting those. Thanks for the reply. I've built up modded watches before but would love to see the steps you're taking in building the bronze 62mas, especially the odd/awkward bits that you wouldn't get in a straightforward mod.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


The bronze 62mas was done with the intention to use seiko turtle parts in mind. Therefore i would be putting in crystal, gaskets, bezel inserts etc from a seiko turtle (srp series). I would be using a NE15 (6r15) movement. I ordered most parts from cousinsuk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

High five!











Surge007 said:


> Bronze turtle mod
> 
> mod list
> -custom bronze turtle case with submariner bezel, bronze chapter ring and knurled crown
> ...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Ill give you mine (rough estimate)
Case, caseback, chapter ring, bezel, crown: $400
Sapphire crystal: $50
NH35 movement: $50
NH35 stem: $15
Dial: $35
Hands: $30
Ceramic bezel insert: $40
Misc. gaskets: $30



humphrj said:


> Would you send me a pm with cost breakdown of you get the chance? Btw did you see the 62mas case he showed recently
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Nanook65 said:


> nice mod
> that crystal has quite the dome... Looks like it adds about 10mm to the thickness of the watch. Is that just an illusion?


Thanks! You're very close, the crystal sits 9mm higher at the center. It's not very noticeable until you see the watch at this angle. I'm very happy with it.
dP


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

- Yobokies Bezel
- Batman DLW bezel insert
- Strapcode bracelet


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> Modded 779:
> -Yobokies coin edge bezel, chapter ring, ceramic 12 hour bezel insert
> -ajuicet [ebay] lightning bolt handset, black sunburst dial
> -Crystal Times CT75 Mother-Of-All-Domes sapphire crystal
> dP


Amazing! Several months back when I was modding one I wanted the Sky Dome but it was out of stock. I emailed crystal times and he said they wouldn't be making any more. After I saw this yesterday I check the site, and they're back! Of course I ordered one. Didn't want to miss my chance again. I doubt he made many.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

An other picture


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> Modded 779:
> -Yobokies coin edge bezel, chapter ring, ceramic 12 hour bezel insert
> -ajuicet [ebay] lightning bolt handset, black sunburst dial
> -Crystal Times CT75 Mother-Of-All-Domes sapphire crystal
> dP


Is the 12-hour insert from Yobokies as well? If not, where's it from? I've been looking for one!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Yep, Yobokies:
Black GMT Photo by yobokies | Photobucket



YoureTerrific said:


> Is the 12-hour insert from Yobokies as well? If not, where's it from? I've been looking for one!
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## smokedoutv6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure if I've posted my SRP in this thread or not.

SRP775
Dial & Hands from Baby Tuna
Dr Seiko coin edge bezel and brown tinted sapphire
DLW ceramic insert
Strapcode oyster

after starting to shy away from divers this one has become one of my favorites


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Here's a mock up of a mod I'm planning. (except with coin edge bezel) I have all the parts ordered. I've always like the blue with black, like the Oris.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

TripleCalendar said:


> Here's a mock up of a mod I'm planning. (except with coin edge bezel) I have all the parts ordered. I've always like the blue with black, like the Oris.


That looks great! I really like the blue/black. Wouldn't have thought to do that.


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> That looks great! I really like the blue/black. Wouldn't have thought to do that.


Yeah, who would have thought ?









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Blue and black


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

777: SKX dial with some old leftover hands, and Coin bezel + "Ghost White" insert, both from OSC







.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

775: PO insert & dial, + "Atlas" bezel... Yobokies hands...

Chapter ring: 
Didn't wanna mess with the hassle of changing it, but I also wanted to meet the challenge of using it as-is, with the "gold" markers as they are very subtle. I think they work well with the greenish markers. I am pretty happy with the result. 







.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> 775: PO insert & dial, + "Atlas" bezel... Yobokies hands...
> 
> Chapter ring:
> Didn't wanna mess with the hassle of changing it, but I also wanted to meet the challenge of using it as-is, with the "gold" markers as they are very subtle. I think they work well with the greenish markers. I am pretty happy with the result.
> ...


Nice work! Very effective! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all! Need help removing the caseback and it's extremely tight. Any ideas?









Am using a three prong wrench and had even tried using ice to cool it down before attempting it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## americanloko (Oct 28, 2016)

that crystal looks good, I have a SRP777, I love it, but it already has a dent in the glass, upgrading to sapphire would be cool, can anyone give me any options about PVD process, I would like to have it done on my SKX


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

CharlieSanders said:


> Hi all! Need help removing the caseback and it's extremely tight. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bry1975 has a tool specific for these casebacks. Non marking and has a prong for each of the caseback indents.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

humphrj said:


> Bry1975 has a tool specific for these casebacks. Non marking and has a prong for each of the caseback indents.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Mind if you pass a link for reference?? Would be perfect


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

A squash ball wrapped in masking tape did the job on my 777 
And it was TIGHT - defo worth trying the friction method



humphrj said:


> Bry1975 has a tool specific for these casebacks. Non marking and has a prong for each of the caseback indents.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-seiko-reissue-turtle-case-opener-tool-$19-99-a-3376018.html


CharlieSanders said:


> Mind if you pass a link for reference?? Would be perfect


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

DLW Double Dome Sapphire Crystal. Ceramic Bezel and a nice mesh strap.


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Finally done with my titanium turtle :-d


Custom made titanium turtle case, crown and bezel 
Lumed ceramic bezel insert 
Original seiko sbda003 dial 
Original seiko srp hands 
Crafter blue strap 
NH36 movement


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Simple swap of bezel to stainless steel for now.

SRP775 with double domed crystal, yobokies ss bezel insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's mine, inspired by the Apocalypse Now 6105-8119.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Stunning !



sculldogg86 said:


> Here's mine, inspired by the Apocalypse Now 6105-8119.
> View attachment 12555691


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Haven't gotten it back yet, but Duarte from NEWW just finished my mod.

SRP777 with Padi dial, blue AR sapphire, and crystal times coin edge bezel.

The crystal times coin edge is very nice.


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

sculldogg86 said:


> Here's mine, inspired by the Apocalypse Now 6105-8119.
> View attachment 12555691


Looks awesome. What dial is that?


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

My mod, really happy with the outcome. The dial with the Stainless steel markers rather than the lume looks much classier I think.

Dial: Sieko 5 SNZH
Bezel: DLW Blue ceramic


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

guric1van said:


> Looks awesome. What dial is that?


 Stargate 2 Dial


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Where can I buy a SKX173 hand? & Will the lume match exactly to the original hands on the srp777?


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> Where can I buy a SKX173 hand? & Will the lume match exactly to the original hands on the srp777?


I'm pretty sure that they use the same hands? Thats what it looks like based on Google images photos.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

guric1van said:


> I'm pretty sure that they use the same hands? Thats what it looks like based on Google images photos.


Clearly I did not do a good job of describing what I am looking for... See Pic below. I have the SRP777 and I am looking for the second hand that is the lolipop with the lolipop on the other end of the second hand similar to the old 6309 and the SKX173. Where can I buy this second hand?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Nanook65 said:


> Where can I buy this second hand?


Yobokies - Harold aka Seiko Boy.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow


sculldogg86 said:


> Here's mine, inspired by the Apocalypse Now 6105-8119.
> View attachment 12555691


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Damn it I'd just managed to convince myself that I really don't need a CrystalTimes coin edge. I've been looking at them for weeks - now I want one!



TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12558373
> 
> 
> Haven't gotten it back yet, but Duarte from NEWW just finished my mod.
> ...


----------



## keepitrealjacks (May 12, 2017)

A bit surprised I haven't seen a lot of FFF mods for the new Turtle searching around on the web, probably because it's not as "conventional" as modding a SNZH55. But the idea of putting the two together was what convinced me to try my hand at modding this past month.

Gold:


SRP775
Dagaz FFF dial + MM300 hands + Brushed silver chapter ring + DD sapphire w/ blue AR
Yobokies coin edge bezel
DLW ceramic bezel insert
Bradystraps sailcloth strap

Chrome:


SRP779
Yobokies modern FFF dial + hands
Dagaz brushed silver chapter ring
Crystaltimes polished coin edge bezel + DD sapphire w/ blue AR
DLW ceramic bezel insert
iWantAStrap sailcloth strap
RHD single-fold deployant


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

B1ff_77 said:


> Damn it I'd just managed to convince myself that I really don't need a CrystalTimes coin edge. I've been looking at them for weeks - now I want one!


+1.

In fact I ordered the CT sapphire DD with Lazer etched turtle, but hesitated on the coin edge. How lame is it that I need to go buy the coin edge now?

It's weird that I thought about a year back I was done modding any watch.

I bought a Sami that turned out to be misaligned. I was bummed and sent it back. That same day my turtle 779J1 showed up and it's been on my wrist ever since. I could easily wear it stock, but I decided I really liked the DD sapphire and it's a fairly easy mod. Now I will buy the coin edge and buy a signed crown.

While I have a huge watch collection, that I still have love for, I might be selling many other watches now.

It's hard to describe to others without turtles, just how freaking comfortable this watch is to wear.

I love my Squale Blueray, but I just don't wear it. I only wore my Steiny Pepsi GMT for a day and I just didn't feel that love, even though it's an amazing watch. I just don't really ever need a GMT, but I love the movement.

Now with this love for the turtle, watches must go to buy mods and maybe even make another turtle.

This must drive my wife nuts.

Besides the turtle, I wear an NTH amphion modern. I just love the bezel and sword hands. Overall it's an amazing watch, so it stays. However, when you mod a watch, you get a very strong connection to it.

Off to get that coin edge. I wish there was a lumed Pepsi insert. That would be the ultimate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Champagne InHand said:


> +1.
> 
> In fact I ordered the CT sapphire DD with Lazer etched turtle, but hesitated on the coin edge. How lame is it that I need to go buy the coin edge now?
> 
> ...


As you're a bit of a turtle fan - check out ridwan watchmaker's bronze turtles. Do I have one?
No.
Do I want one?
Hell yes.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

keepitrealjacks said:


> A bit surprised I haven't seen a lot of FFF mods for the new Turtle searching around on the web, probably because it's not as "conventional" as modding a SNZH55. But the idea of putting the two together was what convinced me to try my hand at modding this past month.
> 
> Gold:
> 
> ...


I tried the CT coin edge and did not quite like it. It looks a bit too tall from the side and a bit too thick from the top. I think the Yobokies version looks a bit more elegant.

One thing I noticed is that the CT CE bezel had a bit more lateral play than the stock, which made it a bit too loose to rotate. It could probably be cured with a slightly thicker bezel gasket. It also seemed to have less vertical play. So once pressed in it was very difficult to get the knife edge in to pry it off.

In the end I went back to the stock bezel and decided to keep my 789 turtle stock with the only exception of the double dome sapphire. Boring, I know. But I think the stock design works well as a whole and has a very strong identity as it is.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Everything silver with a tint of gold


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

CharlieSanders said:


> Everything silver with a tint of gold


That is beautiful! I've been waiting for a bezel like that before modding my 777. Can i ask where you got this from? Yobokies?


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone here has the new midnite blue dagaz bezel insert on blurtle, batman or padi? Can we have some pics. Thanks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I like Blackdog’s comment in that they really got the Turtle design done very nicely stock. I might end up buying another to keep stock. I love the standard dial. The Prospex X doesn’t bother me a bit. I love the 12 indices with the sword. The hands are good and unique in the greater watch world. 

The only thing I’m not a huge fan of is the bezel but it’s very functional. The insert is good to, especially the Pepsi. 

One thing I don’t want to do is make the Turtle lol like all the other five watches out there. 

As to bronze. I get why some people like it. It’s not for me. Reminds me of gold watches. 

I personally don’t wear any jewelry or other accessories other than a watch. I love stainless steel. I do have some black PVD watches but just a couple. Basically for traveling where anything shiny draws attention. 

I like the coin edge bezels. They are classic. Cold steel, polished, brushed or bead blasted. 

I do like a slight dome sapphire. They just look unique. 

I ditched a Planet Ocean as it seemed too much of a combination of other watches. 

Again that’s just me. We will see how I mod the Turtle and if I end up going back to the stick Turtle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Nothing fancy, but I like it. Yobokies chapter ring. Lollipop second hand. Yobokies big lume insert. Currently looking at getting a bracelet for it. Opinions? Endmill, oyster, or jubilee?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

phcollard said:


> ... Putting the bezel back wasn't that bad : sandwich the watch between two rigid books. Put your knee on the top book and apply your own weight until you hear a loud POP.


Jebus... sounds like a grade-3 patella tendon rupture.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I popped off the bezel which was pretty easy. I put the Coin Edge from Crystal Tines on. Replaced the 779 bezel. Strangely the PIP wanted to stay and that bezel adhesive is a beast to slowly remove.

I can see why some diner like the bezel feel after they change over. It's definitely heavier. I pressed the bezel back using a crystal/case back press but I'm visiting my watchmaker friend to have him put the CT sapphire in. I have to say that only one watch back has been as much of a beast to remove. I tried everything. Luckily Jerry, the watchmaker has this serious case back tool that's for monsters. It's a tool that costs about $800 and almost never used. I tried the 3 point lever, the rubber ball, the rubber ball with duct tape reversed all over, then repeated holding the watch in the yellow movement/case holder then pulled out the watch vise. Nadia on all of the above do tomorrow it's off to visit Jerry and talk shop and use his tall case back removal tool and try to install the laser etched CT DD blue sapphire.

Back to the CE bezel feel. I did snap a picture and you can see how different the underside is and only having those 2 points of slim metal from the gasket, it doesn't feel as clean feeling. 









I enhanced and zoomed. The photo on the left is the CT. Much wider machining but it's the slanting that makes the click feel different but it's still quite stable. No rattle or play. The right is the JDM Seiko. Uniform deep rectangular but with just enough of a slant to keep the unidirectional movement. 








Dealing with 3M tape for the bezel insert. Let's just be glad they provide 2.

I should have a finished photo tomorrow.

Turtles are so fun. I think I'll have to buy another. Great time keepers, comfortable to wear. Easy, kind of to mod.

BTW the other beast case back watch was a Luminox Diver after 5 years.

I'll try to take a picture of this case back tool that stands upright, tomorrow. I just didn't want to shred the nice case back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Champaign InHand, looking forward to your follow-up posts and pictures!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Went to Jerry’s but forgot the picture of the 18” tall caseback tool. It looks like a drill press with a long threaded bad attached to a wheel that looks like it could be on a big water valve about 6-8” in diameter. I could kick myself for flaking out on the photo. I actually went in the morning and Jerry was at the doctor getting a physical do I had to drive back near closing time. 

In a thick Italian accent, he’s says “ why you need to pull the mineral glass crystal. It looks fine. “. I tried explaining I was “hot-rodding,” my Turtle. Then he commented on trying to find a replacement crystal got a 1906 pocket watch. Funny guy. 

I still haven’t pulled the movement and changed out the crystal. I had a headache this afternoon. Maybe later this evening. The case back is loosened. I could have had him do it, one-two-three, but I hate imposing. I know they run a business and he knows I can do most things. I bring him wine as he can still drink that at 80. 

More photos will come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm looking for recommendations on buying one or more modded SRPRA 21 PADIs.

Thanks! 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Champagne InHand said:


> Went to Jerry's but forgot the picture of the 18" tall caseback tool. It looks like a drill press with a long threaded bad attached to a wheel that looks like it could be on a big water valve about 6-8" in diameter. I could kick myself for flaking out on the photo. I actually went in the morning and Jerry was at the doctor getting a physical do I had to drive back near closing time.
> 
> In a thick Italian accent, he's says " why you need to pull the mineral glass crystal. It looks fine. ". I tried explaining I was "hot-rodding," my Turtle. Then he commented on trying to find a replacement crystal got a 1906 pocket watch. Funny guy.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with my SRP777's caseback not wanting to budge! And the watch shop I ended up going to for help had what has to be the same 'industrial strength' removal tool as your guy has! It had a big round red wheel to grip and crank on with both hands and even using that monster of a machine, the turtle was still a bit reluctant at first to let the caseback turn. He said, this one's has obviously never been opened! LOL


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweet! U selling them or what? If so, details, links, etc. please. Thanks.



Surge007 said:


> Finally done with my titanium turtle :-d
> 
> 
> Custom made titanium ... *bezel*
> ...


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

electric_cowboy said:


> Nothing fancy, but I like it. Yobokies chapter ring. Lollipop second hand. Yobokies big lume insert. Currently looking at getting a bracelet for it. Opinions? Endmill, oyster, or jubilee?


Angus jubilee?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay. I had time today. I attempted to put the crystal in with the bezel in place.

Not a good idea. The tiny amounts of adhesive from placing the bezel insert kept the DD sapphire sliding off center. So I popped that off right quick. Then placing the DD was easy.

I decided to have my lasered Turtle with his/her head pointing towards the lip and the long fin pinging to the day-date wheel. In retrospect after trying many ideas I wish I had the turtle shell up with the fin down to it looked like he Turtle was casually swimming across my watch. Of course this is trivial as with the movement in in most light the Turtle isn't visible.

My suggestions, by that replacement back gasket. While being pig headed and trying to do all this with the bezel installed , as per bad you tube video, I ended up breaking that. I also knocked the chapter ring and crystal gasket. This let me get to know the arch better. Just a simple plastic bump at -2 and 6, keep that chapter ring aligned. I can see Seiko employees, that accidentally not paying attention missing that, and making it look misaligned. No reason QC shouldn't catch this.

Any how I took a shot at the best waterproofing great in the industry. I hope you never have to use it. If you do a toothpick works to just use the tiniest bit.

It's a beast to get off you hands.

Anyhow photos. 








Not seating properly. 







busted a gasket trying to repeatedly seat the crystal with the bezel on. Glad I spent the $2-$3 to get a new one that CT suggested. 








Done, but dust and such before I can put the straps on it needed a wipe down. 








Side view of CT DD blue AR with lasered Turtle and CT Coin Edge bezel installed. 








Lasered Turtle almost invisible as it should be. 








The excellent, but nasty waterproofing silicone grease to do the gasket and crown. Be careful with this stuff.

I hope you enjoyed the pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

humphrj said:


> Angus jubilee?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I like Jubilee as well. Unless you had a LCBI or something making it look Rolex-ish, I would steer clear of the oyster, but buy which you prefer. After the original rubber busts, I might just buy an isofrane or black sailcloth.

The Turtle watches have so many possibilities.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Any last-minute advice, insight or instruction before I replace the bezel and bezel insert?

I will tape things off, but is uninstalling the original bezel just as easy as sliding a blade under the "nail slip" and pop upward?

Can I simply reinstall the new Bezel by pressing straight down with my hands?

Should I install the new Bezel FIRST before taping the new Bezel insert so that I can insure perfect alignment?

Thanks for your replies!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

powerband said:


> Any last-minute advice, insight or instruction before I replace the bezel and bezel insert?
> 
> I will tape things off, but is uninstalling the original bezel just as easy as sliding a blade under the "nail slip" and pop upward?
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you pretty much have the right idea. Good luck!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I made the swop and it's pretty straight-forward. I find the CrystalTime coin-edge Bezel vague, imprecise, loose and chintzy, compared to the original Seiko bezel. I do like the look of the ceramic bezel insert.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

powerband said:


> Well, I made the swop and it's pretty straight-forward. I find the CrystalTime coin-edge Bezel vague, imprecise, loose and chintzy, compared to the original Seiko bezel. I do like the look of the ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience and for telling it like it is. Respect! Is that bezel full lume?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

GratisShark said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience and for telling it like it is. Respect! Is that bezel full lume?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


The Bezel insert has no lume other than the pip, which has weak lume that glows about half the strength of that from the Seiko's indices and pip. Looks odd. I'm definitely going to switch the whole Bezel system back to OEM. Disappointing. (I think the best mod is the Yobokies double dome with blue AR.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

powerband said:


> Well, I made the swop and it's pretty straight-forward. I find the CrystalTime coin-edge Bezel vague, imprecise, loose and chintzy, compared to the original Seiko bezel. I do like the look of the ceramic bezel insert.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a similar experience with the CT coin edge. On top of that I didn't quite like the looks of it too much, as I posted before. It is very well machined though.

But I too went back to the stock bezel.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

powerband said:


> Well, I made the swop and it's pretty straight-forward. I find the CrystalTime coin-edge Bezel vague, imprecise, loose and chintzy, compared to the original Seiko bezel. I do like the look of the ceramic bezel insert.


Doesn't exactly make me want to rush out and make a coin edge bezel from CT. Where did you get the bezel insert from? Maybe there are better options. I know there are others that make bezels too that fit this one. Anyone have a better experience with something different?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Nanook65 said:


> Doesn't exactly make me want to rush out and make a coin edge bezel from CT. Where did you get the bezel insert from? Maybe there are better options. I know there are others that make bezels too that fit this one. Anyone have a better experience with something different?


I've found CT ones amongst the best. Yobokies have been more rattly.
One second closer have a few but I haven't had much experience of the fit.
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/One-Second...676124219&_sid=44641279&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Dave Murphy - Murphy Manufacturing - the original coin edge bezel maker, makes the snuggest fitting bezels but only for SKX and vostock. Shame he's not made any for the turtle ... Yet.

Regards inserts, I'm really liking https://lcbistore.com/ at the moment.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## donnytron (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks great, and is more or less exactly what I want to do with my Turtle. So let me ask questions that expose how ignorant I am about modding (despite a decent amount of research):

1) For people who don't have the skills to mod themselves, what's the best way to find somebody to do it? Is there a good person online (to whom I would ship materials) or do I need to find a local watchmaker?

2) Are there major risks to having a dive watch re-tested for water resistance? 

3) Is it very probable that the money put into a mod will never be recouped in a sale? (Granted, not a major concern right now but it seems like the mods I see only do not get much of a premium.

4) Are there any parts-makers or sources that I should stay away from?

Thanks for any feedback. 

Also, in this post is that bezel insert aluminum, steel, or ceramic? I cannot seem to find a pepsi bezel insert for the Turtle that is ceramic.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

donnytron said:


> Looks great, and is more or less exactly what I want to do with my Turtle. So let me ask questions that expose how ignorant I am about modding (despite a decent amount of research):
> 
> 1) For people who don't have the skills to mod themselves, what's the best way to find somebody to do it? Is there a good person online (to whom I would ship materials) or do I need to find a local watchmaker?
> 
> ...


These are excellent questions and I don't consider asking them to negatively reflect on you at all! It is not easy to find the answers and they are certainly not all available in a single, organized, user-friendly location; at least one that I've ever seen.

I am by no means the most qualified person to respond but I will share what I can based on seeking out the same issues for other watches like the SKX series for example.

1. Yes. There are qualified people who perform these mods and I have had the pleasure to get acquainted with a few of them. All of the ones that I know do this as a hobby and during their free time so it is not a quick process. There are a couple of businesses that sell already modded watches if you want something fast but they may not have exactly what you want and you will almost certainly pay a higher premium.

2. Given that a dry test can be performed before doing a wet one, I would say that the risk is minimal.

3. As with most anything that is personalized, it is unlikely that you will get every dollar you put into it. There is always the possibility that a fellow watch enthusiast wants exactly what you had done and that they know the value of the mods. But even then, they would have to be willing to pay for a used piece rather than to start with a new one and replicate the mods.

4. There is a lot of feedback on the relatively few sources of parts. I have not read any warnings that indicate any of those vendors should be avoided. Some sellers are preferred to others but not consistently and they are not all in favor of one source over another.

The owner of the watch in question will have to respond to your last question but I have not seen any Pepsi ceramic bezels for the turtle. Now you have me curious though... Hahaha

Thanks for the great questions and I hope that I was able to help in some small way. I'm sure that others members will have great information to contribute!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## donnytron (Feb 12, 2017)

That’s super helpful, thanks. Any recommendations for modders you used? (And how to get I touch)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I wanted an orange SRP, but Seiko has not cooperated so far.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice picture great watch. one of a kind 


CGSshorty said:


> I wanted an orange SRP, but Seiko has not cooperated so far.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

donnytron said:


> That's super helpful, thanks. Any recommendations for modders you used? (And how to get I touch)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. Find someone in your country. 
https://www.dlwwatches.com/pages/contacts-for-watch-modification-services

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## donnytron (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks!



humphrj said:


> Here you go. Find someone in your country.
> https://www.dlwwatches.com/pages/contacts-for-watch-modification-services
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdw712 (Apr 1, 2017)

A quick question, will handsets from the 6R15 movement fit the 4R36 movement ?

i really like this handset https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-AL...0N0/263190576279?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

they mention the 4R36 but i wanted to check before buying.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Love all the mods. Need a little help with my 777 though. I am replacing the bezel and insert with a Yobokies coin edge.

After a little bit of a struggle and a couple scratches (doh), I got the original bezel off. I have the scratches cleaned up and I am trying to install the new bezel but it is really tight and I can't get it to go by hand.

I don't have a watch specific press, but I do have a bench vice. Was thinking maybe sandwich the watch between couple pieces of wood and try to press it using the vice? Is this a good idea?

Just don't want to damage anything. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

cochese2323 said:


> Love all the mods. Need a little help with my 777 though. I am replacing the bezel and insert with a Yobokies coin edge.
> 
> After a little bit of a struggle and a couple scratches (doh), I got the original bezel off. I have the scratches cleaned up and I am trying to install the new bezel but it is really tight and I can't get it to go by hand.
> 
> ...


Just get a cheap Indian crystal press - you'll be thankful you did and I'm sure it'll get used again.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

One other question, should the bezel be pressed straight down? Or should it start at an angle and work its way flush?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

go figure the second i publicly complain about not being able to post a pic (had been trying for a few minutes until i finally said something), it finally works!

anyhow, coming soon to a turtle near me:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cochese2323 said:


> One other question, should the bezel be pressed straight down? Or should it start at an angle and work its way flush?


Advice:

Get yourself some old, cheap used Seiko 5's. and practice on those first.
And watch all the videos on the subject, if necessary.

Nothing teaches you like your own experience of making mistakes, and figuring out how to avoid them.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Need to be uducated, please chime in ;-)
Double post (the previous one is in the Mod thread), but..... no answers

I'm looking for a (flat, domed, double domed) sapphire for the new turtle (SRP77X), *I'd like it will sits higher or flush to the original or custom "flat" inserts (Higher close to the insert, not in the center summit).

*I alreday tryed double dome/single dome sapphires from Yobokies, Dagaz, DLW and UncleSeiko (also the Bubble Boy from "RIP" Swedefreak), the only missing glass not used yet that I'm aware is the CristallTime one, but I strongly feel is the same as DLW.
I understand that tolerances of the case/bezel/chapter ring may vary to obtain severat heights of the glass.
What I had till now (even some supplier grant to have flush profile with their glass) is 1,00 - 0,5mm lower sapphire than the insert.Any advise is welcome, thanks* :-!*


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> Need to be uducated, please chime in ;-)
> 
> I'm looking for a (flat, domed, double domed) sapphire for the new turtle (SRP77X), *I'd like it will sits higher or flush to the original or custom "flat" inserts (Higher close to the insert, not in the center summit).
> 
> ...


I can't believe, nobody knows? 10 days silence :roll:


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

CGSshorty said:


> I wanted an orange SRP, but Seiko has not cooperated so far.


That looks about perfect. Would love to have a turtle that's just like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

tynan.nida said:


> That looks about perfect. Would love to have a turtle that's just like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I love how it turned out.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

new 'possibilities' on my 773 include a coin edge bezel, kanji days, and 007 second hand.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

i'd really like to see a turtle with the hats from a classic tuna - sbbn007 for example. i thought i saw one here, but can't find it.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> new 'possibilities' on my 773 include a coin edge bezel, kanji days, and 007 second hand.


Coin edge looks great! Where is it from again? Is that a black flat vent rubber in your second pic or a dark blue? Either way it looks good. Also, what's the difference with the 007 second hand?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> Coin edge looks great! Where is it from again? Is that a black flat vent rubber in your second pic or a dark blue? Either way it looks good. Also, what's the difference with the 007 second hand?


Thanks! that's Dr. Seikostain/One Second Closer (sold on ebay). that flat vent is WatchGecko's darker of 2 grey options. the 007 has a white stick, where the 773 normally comes with a silver stick. it's a teeny-tiny difference that may not even be noticeable in some photos, tbh! I actually had a 775 gold second hand on there before the re-mod. =)

here's an older pic to show that strap color (and silver stick too), way back before any modding:


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

MATT1076 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This looks superb!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello F21. I'm just starting to search the forum for someone that can mod my turtle. Is there a forum favorite(s)? I want the chapter ring re-seated an a domed sapphire crystal added.

Obligatory picture:


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

nothing really new but:








double domed sapphire from crystaltimes, revenge bezel and skandi insert from OSC/ dr. seikostain


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^I love the double domed sapphire!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I just received a stealth black ceramic bezel and double domed sapphire from DLW and I plan on having them installed on my SRPC44. Here is the new bezel laying on top of the existing bezel just to get an idea of the look I am going for.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

sculldogg86 said:


> This looks superb!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Here are my results


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

those look great! i love the alpinist dial and the flipped case mods. I have been wanting the alpinist dial for a while but still can't justify it after some other purchases. the flipped case is just super interesting. well done all around!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks cave diver!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Yobokies coin bezel, DLW Batman insert, Strapcode bracelet


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tomgbw said:


> Here are my results
> View attachment 12882963
> 
> 
> ...


Tom, which coin edge bezel did you use for your mods? And, is that a Yobokies lollipop second hand or an OEM from the SKX173?


----------



## Tatu (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi, newbie in the forum and newbie in modding.

I´ve been looking for buying Srp777 and later mod it a bit. I´ve have found out that SKX custom dials (yobokies etc.) will go in smoothly, correct me if I am wrong. Hands and chapter rings should not be a problem either?

Do you guys know if there is a smooth machined bezel replacement available? Something like yobokies is offering fro SKX models?








Big thank you.
Cheers.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

I was looking for a fusion between the size and comfort of the SRP777 and something a little more upscale like the MM300. I think I achieved exactly what I was looking for by swapping out the original dial, hands, crystal, and bezel insert and installing the dial from the SBDX017, hands and domed sapphire crystal from DAGAS, and ceramic bezel insert from L.C.B.I.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Here are my results


Those Stargate dials in these go just so well. Always like seeing your work.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamleto (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all,
I jus installed a Yobokies DD Saphire crystal on my SRP775, now I would like to install a coin edge bezel, can anyone show me picture how the watch will looks like?

I 'm looking for a OSC coin edge bezel, I like its low profile, but I don't know how ill pair with the Yobokies DD crystal witch has a big bevel on edge.

Thank You


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

My first mod. Done by Duarte from NEWW. I don’t want to wear anything else now.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

farquha said:


> My first mod. Done by Duarte from NEWW. I don't want to wear anything else now.


That's a killer mod. I like the PO bezel, and that seconds hand looks just awesome with the splash of red. I've thought about doing that with mine, but I'm unsure if it will take the elegance down a notch if that makes any sense. Is that a DLW sapphire? I have one in my Turtle mod and I really like it. Much nicer looking than the CT in my opinion.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> That's a killer mod. I like the PO bezel, and that seconds hand looks just awesome with the splash of red. I've thought about doing that with mine, but I'm unsure if it will take the elegance down a notch if that makes any sense. Is that a DLW sapphire? I have one in my Turtle mod and I really like it. Much nicer looking than the CT in my opinion.


Thanks for the feedback. It's actually a CT crystal. I didn't do much research on the parts. I just went for what was popular and got lucky with the results.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> That's a killer mod. I like the PO bezel, and that seconds hand looks just awesome with the splash of red. I've thought about doing that with mine, but I'm unsure if it will take the elegance down a notch if that makes any sense. Is that a DLW sapphire? I have one in my Turtle mod and I really like it. Much nicer looking than the CT in my opinion.


Ok, so I bought a Sapphire crystal from Dagaz. I got something that I was not expecting and now they are not even on his site. It has this strange chamfer on it that does not fit at all with the bezel so I am now again in the market for another sapphire. Can you explain why you think the DLW one is better/nicer?

I was thinking of the crystal times CT057 (medium height double dome) or the CT072 (High dome)

Another thing, the one I got from Dagaz has the blue hue to it and it is way too much. I am not a fan

If Anyone with experience with one or more of these could chime in I would appreciate it.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I take back my statement about the sapphire crystal no longer being on the Dagaz website. Here is a link: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

This one I am not a fan of


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Mine is a CT057. I don’t find the ar coating too dark. It seems to only be visible when light hits it.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> That's a killer mod. I like the PO bezel, and that seconds hand looks just awesome with the splash of red. I've thought about doing that with mine, but I'm unsure if it will take the elegance down a notch if that makes any sense. Is that a DLW sapphire? I have one in my Turtle mod and I really like it. Much nicer looking than the CT in my opinion.


I plan to change the bezel on my new turtle, so I'm interested in opinions.
What bezel is this one ? 
PO is a maker ?
So far the coin edge bezel makers (or sellers) for New turtles that I know are Crystaltimes, Yobokies and Seikostain aka OSC aka One.second.closer.
How does this bezel fit on the case ? Loose ? Tight ? Ratchetting a lot or not ?
Thanks for your help on this.
Regards.
Jean


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

westy64 said:


> I plan to change the bezel on my new turtle, so I'm interested in opinions.
> What bezel is this one ?
> PO is a maker ?
> So far the coin edge bezel makers (or sellers) for New turtles that I know are Crystaltimes, Yobokies and Seikostain aka OSC aka One.second.closer.
> ...


I have the latest OSC on my 773. (he's done several runs with different types of machined grips). I had someone install it, they did a beautiful job and it fit flawlessly, especially with the stock insert. 120 crisp distinct clicks.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

That looks very nice!



timetellinnoob said:


> I have the latest OSC on my 773. (he's done several runs with different types of machined grips). I had someone install it, they did a beautiful job and it fit flawlessly, especially with the stock insert. 120 crisp distinct clicks.
> 
> View attachment 12972305
> 
> ...


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

New Strapcode 3D Super Oyster really changes the watches personality. Waiting on an Angus as well.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Spork Turtle


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

farquha said:


> New Strapcode 3D Super Oyster really changes the watches personality. Waiting on an Angus as well.


Nice!

I did pretty much the same mod minus the second hand and I added a MM300 clasp to my Super Oyster:








Sometimes I wear it on a Crafter Blue:








EDIT - @farquha, I just went back a page and noticed yours is black and not the 773 dark blue. Oh well, looks good in either color, I think.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I think these pics turned out a bit better, so here ya go --
SRP777 Turtle, with OSC coin bezel + "Ghost" insert, SKX007 dial, Seiko OEM hands from another model


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

I was very close to getting the blue bezel insert and now that I see yours I may have to change it. Looks great. How is the clasp? Is it bulky?


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

@Chronopolis

Very cool! I love the second hand, seems just the right size.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

farquha said:


> I was very close to getting the blue bezel insert and now that I see yours I may have to change it. Looks great. How is the clasp? Is it bulky?


Not too bad. When I received my first clasp, I was a little disappointed. Mostly because it looked a little cheap for what I paid and seemed more like it belonged on a $500ish watch than the $2500+ watches Seiko designed it for. However, I have grown to absolutely love these things. They are very secure and the ratcheting mechanism is super smooth and works perfectly. I love them so much that I just purchased my 3rd one.

I live in Colorado where the temperature can vary greatly in the spring and fall throughout the day and I find myself adjusting by a click or 2 several times per day. I don't know how I'll ever wear a watch without a ratcheting clasp again.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

mjmurphy926 said:


> farquha said:
> 
> 
> > I was very close to getting the blue bezel insert and now that I see yours I may have to change it. Looks great. How is the clasp? Is it bulky?
> ...


Well I guess that settles it. I'll have to get a ratcheting clasp. Have you tried the strapcode ones or just MM300? They both look pretty cool.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

b-)


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

MATT1076 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well executed, mate!
dP


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Vary nice,

The new OSC Revenge bezel should be perfect, here on my SKX but it' s availale for the new turtle.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> Well executed, mate!
> dP


Thanks Dan!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Green Turtle Mod


----------



## hamleto (Feb 24, 2015)

Just got my OSC coin edge bezel, runned to watchmaker which was afraid to swap the bezel insert, and he was right. I'm now reading is quite a tricky job, moreover the pip is easily coming away or destroing itself :OOO

Is it so dificult to make a bezel insert swap? I'm thinking to give up, i dont want to risk ruining my gold index srp775 bezel insert, any suggestion how to make it correctly?


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Angus time. Winner winner chicken dinner. I like the bond as well. Don't know if I like the oyster better. Wonder if the strapcode endlinks fit on the skx.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Seiko LE Green Turtle Mod.
Crystaltimes boxed sapphire crystal.
One Second Closer "The Revenge One" bezel
DLW lumed ceramic bezel insert
Strapcode Angus Jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

why is that Jubilee called an 'angus'?


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Femur77 said:


> Seiko LE Green Turtle Mod.
> Crystaltimes boxed sapphire crystal.
> One Second Closer "The Revenge One" bezel
> DLW lumed ceramic bezel insert
> ...


That looks awesome. What kind of crystal is that?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk

Edit: got it


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Femur77 said:


> Seiko LE Green Turtle Mod.
> Crystaltimes boxed sapphire crystal.
> One Second Closer "The Revenge One" bezel
> DLW lumed ceramic bezel insert
> ...


i love that crystal!

I have one on a PADI


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> why is that Jubilee called an 'angus'?


Links are fatter than the super jubilee.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Shout out to Aussies or anybody looking for a great range of seikos and very nice mod pieces including laser etched turtle domed crystals, bezel inserts, hands.

Aussie store www.chronospride.com has a great range getting bigger it seems, at fair prices.
Ive just got a few pieces from him and have been very impressed.
The owner is a nice guy who is happy to meet up if you want to buy a watch in Syd city, he can also bring other models for you to try on, his service is top shelf.
I like to support Aussie when ever i can, especially if they have fair prices, mention you are a WUSer and he will go out of his way to help you.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Femur77 said:


> Seiko LE Green Turtle Mod.
> Crystaltimes boxed sapphire crystal.
> One Second Closer "The Revenge One" bezel
> DLW lumed ceramic bezel insert
> ...


Ooh, that thing is mean. I like it!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

mjmurphy926 said:


> i love that crystal!
> 
> I have one on a PADI
> 
> View attachment 13003841


Wow. I may have to rethink getting a PADI&#8230;


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Is the signed crown original on a green turtle ?
My 777 crown is not, and this mod is not in the list, so I wonder ..


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

westy64 said:


> Is the signed crown original on a green turtle ?
> My 777 crown is not, and this mod is not in the list, so I wonder ..


As far as I know, it's not. You have to use another crown - the most common to use is the SARB059, but the stem needs to be swapped and that can be a real pain.


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Just got the shark bezel, and strip the original bezel and polished


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> As far as I know, it's not. You have to use another crown - the most common to use is the SARB059, but the stem needs to be swapped and that can be a real pain.


The other solution is to send the existing crown for engraving. There is a shop in the UK that does it for about 60 £. Easier for us in continental Europe than it is for you in the US.
Here they are.
https://23-59.net/product/signed-crown-for-seiko-srp777-srp775-77x-turtle-series/

I plan to have this done after the hands, dial and crystal swap on my SRP777.
Should be presented here as soon as it is ready.


----------



## cm824 (Feb 23, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Wow. I may have to rethink getting a PADI&#8230;


I'm considering putting mine up for sale if you're interested.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

westy64 said:


> The other solution is to send the existing crown for engraving. There is a shop in the UK that does it for about 60 £. Easier for us in continental Europe than it is for you in the US.
> Here they are.
> https://23-59.net/product/signed-crown-for-seiko-srp777-srp775-77x-turtle-series/
> 
> ...


Yes. The sarb crown can't be transplanted into a turtle - only a SKX because the stem and crown are inseparable. If you see a signed crown on a turtle it's come from 23:59.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been kicking this idea around for quite sometime and just decided to pull the trigger. I'm going to attempt to put together a vintage Rolex/Tudor inspired turtle.

These are some of my all time favorite watches:
















So, I'm going to start with this:








Add this crystal and bezel:








And add this insert:








Parts are ordered. I know it's goint to be bigger and thicker, but I'm hopeful.

I'll update when I complete the work.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

westy64 said:


> Is the signed crown original on a green turtle ?
> My 777 crown is not, and this mod is not in the list, so I wonder ..


It is not original. Sorry I forgot to list that mod. It is from 23-59. Have one on my Skx007 too and I really dig both of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I've been kicking this idea around for quite sometime and just decided to pull the trigger. I'm going to attempt to put together a vintage Rolex/Tudor inspired turtle.
> 
> These are some of my all time favorite watches:
> View attachment 13020414
> ...


Can't wait to see how it turns out.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I need to check out some of these other forums on WUS. This thread is Brilliant!

I've only ever hung out on F71, and very occasionally F2.

Obligatory picture. My only nodded watch. I was so pleased with it I ran a thread on it on F71. Now I've seen some of the clever stuff here........


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My C44 with LCBI and CT sapphire.


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey guys, I was hoping I could get a CT072 DD for my Srp777 but unfortunately no deliveries to Dubai it seems. Only one I can find is from DLW. Hoping someone who's got one from DLW could post a few pics with side view. I was looking to get the 6mm DD from CT but unfortunately DLW only has a 4.5mm. Any opinions would help before I make the purchase. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

sculldogg86 said:


> Here's mine, inspired by the Apocalypse Now 6105-8119.
> View attachment 12555691


I've just about got my mod planned out.

Anyone know where I can source out a black Stargate 2 dial?

I see a blue one on eBay, but prefer the black dial.

Thanks for any leads!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I've been kicking this idea around for quite sometime and just decided to pull the trigger. I'm going to attempt to put together a vintage Rolex/Tudor inspired turtle.


I used to have one of these, looked pretty good. Was a nice stop gap till I got my black bay black !


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

I modded my SRP777 with a SBDC027 dial, a CT96 (top hat) crystal, 62Mas style hands and a vintage style Bezel from OSC.
Next step is to have the crown being signed by 23-59.

.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

westy64 said:


> I modded my SRP777 with a SBDC027 dial, a CT96 (top hat) crystal, 62Mas style hands and a vintage style Bezel from OSC.
> Next step is to have the crown being signed by 23-59.
> 
> .
> ...


That looks very sharp! 62mas hands are awesome.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

I am keeping the mods simple with my turtles. I don't want to make a clone of another watch, or an older Seiko, but just make the SRP a little more premium. I have ordered replacement sapphire crystal and gasket as well as coin edge bezel from Crystaltimes and 6309 hands from Yobokies. I may even get a Kanji day wheel, but not sure about it at the moment. These simple upgrades I think would make for a sharper Turtle.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Vasily said:


> I am keeping the mods simple with my turtles. I don't want to make a clone of another watch, or an older Seiko, but just make the SRP a little more premium. I have ordered replacement sapphire crystal and gasket as well as coin edge bezel from Crystaltimes and 6309 hands from Yobokies. I may even get a Kanji day wheel, but not sure about it at the moment. These simple upgrades I think would make for a sharper Turtle.


What about a signed crown as well for the finishing touches?


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> My C44 with LCBI and CT sapphire.


That looks pretty pimp. Did you have it plated?


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Yobokies coin bezel, DLW Batman insert, Strapcode bracelet


Is it ceramic? And is it lumed?


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Stargate II Dial
Black Day Wheel
SUMO PADI Hands

Next - Sapphire low dome crystal


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

zymphad said:


> Stargate II Dial
> Black Day Wheel
> SUMO PADI Hands
> 
> Next - Sapphire low dome crystal


The black day wheel is a great addition.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

zymphad said:


> Stargate II Dial
> Black Day Wheel
> SUMO PADI Hands
> 
> Next - Sapphire low dome crystal


Nice!

Where did you the get dial from?

Thanks.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

mrozowjj said:


> That looks pretty pimp. Did you have it plated?


Nope. It's the SRPC44.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

steinercat said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where did you the get dial from?
> 
> Thanks.


From Stargate II


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

nice result !
did you dismantle a stargate II to get the dial ?


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

westy64 said:


> nice result !
> did you dismantle a stargate II to get the dial ?


I think you can get them on eBay.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, looks sharp. What are your thoughts on MM hands?



westy64 said:


> I modded my SRP777 with a SBDC027 dial, a CT96 (top hat) crystal, 62Mas style hands and a vintage style Bezel from OSC.
> Next step is to have the crown being signed by 23-59.
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

bheinselman said:


> Wow, looks sharp. What are your thoughts on MM hands?


Great work. That turned out very nice.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

brandon\ said:


>


I love this one!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just back from Duarte
New bezel!


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

parsig9 said:


> Just back from Duarte
> New bezel!


Very nice. The yellow is awesome!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Parts: Black SBDC031 Sumo dial, watch-parts-plaza / original Seiko Alpinist SARB061 hands, watch-parts-plaza / second hand from Turtle with customized red tip / double domed sapphire with blue AR coating, crystaltimes / ceramic bezel insert, DLW


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> Just back from Duarte
> New bezel!


Very nice! I was wondering when I would finally see someone put that bezel on a Soxa turtle. I've contemplated this mod myself and after seeing how well it can turn out here, I might have to give it a go.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mjmurphy926 said:


> Very nice! I was wondering when I would finally see someone put that bezel on a Soxa turtle. *I've contemplated this mod myself and after seeing how well it can turn out here, I might have to give it a go*.


Me sentiments also.
I just wish the bezel came with a 'brushed' option.
I don't know what to think of the polished look.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Me sentiments also.
> I just wish the bezel came with a 'brushed' option.
> I don't know what to think of the polished look.


I've had pretty good luck brushing bezels by using one of these dremel attachments on the bezel teeth:







And then using a scotch brite pad on the bezel top. You just have to make sure that you use a technique on the top that gives a perfect circular pattern such as placing the scotch brite on a flat surface, then laying the bezel face down on the pad and turning it like you would if it were on the watch.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well the insert from Yobokies has an inner raised brushed ring and outer polished ring that is set lower. Duarte had to use layers of 3m tape to get the outer ring even with the height of the bezel. Since the outer ring is near the bezel surface, I think it works best this way. It's also how Doxa do it so...if that matters.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> Well the insert from Yobokies has an inner raised brushed ring and outer polished ring that is set lower. Duarte had to use layers of 3m tape to get the outer ring even with the height of the bezel. Since the outer ring is near the bezel surface, I think it works best this way. It's also how Doxa do it so...if that matters.


I agree. If I end up doing one of these, I'd leave it polished too. I was just giving tips that have worked for me in the past on brushing bezels, but yeah, I think you and Duarte nailed it.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

In love with Turtle Mod


----------



## REPPIN (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats is beautiful!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks REPPIN :-D


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

That's looks like it came together very nice. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Is it possible that NO ONE has made orange insert 








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Spork


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can anyone recall the thread where someone put a 7C46 movement and dial in a turtle? Would be an interesting project.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Blumo Turtle


----------



## decnet (Sep 20, 2016)

I've just finished upgrading my SRP777, I've added a new NE15C movement along with some plongeur hands, and an ISOfrane strap.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice one.Where did you find the movement?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Anyone know a good source for a Coin Edge bezel with insert like the Padi turtle?

Don't want to risk damaging my original bezel insert when removing.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tomgbw said:


> Blumo Turtle
> View attachment 13167849
> 
> 
> View attachment 13167853


Nice work! Where are those sword hands from?


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Nice work! Where are those sword hands from?


Hands are from Glossy SNZH55

New entry Turtle with blue DD sapphire and other insert


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

AlexxvD said:


> Anyone know a good source for a Coin Edge bezel with insert like the Padi turtle?
> 
> Don't want to risk damaging my original bezel insert when removing.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


yobokies could probably sell you one with the insert installed, but for me i prefer the stock insert because it slopes down slightly. to my knowledge every repro of the 'seiko font' inserts are always flat, probably because it's cheapest to make them that way.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SRPA21 New Turtle PADI


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo Padi dial, Turtle Padi chapterring, sapphire, Glossy hands (h/m), LCBI insert


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle with Sumo Padi dial, sword hands and DD sapphiere with clear AR coating


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

New Turtle sapphire question

I checked all sapphire *(may be I'm missing some)*, flat, domed, double domed from few known suppliers, I also asked them, they confirmed, BUT........

I haven't yet found one that sit "flush" with ceramic "flat" inserts.

All are 2,8mm outside, I'm lookin for 3,0mm or a little more, bevelled, flat or really little domed to obtain a flush continuity between the glass and the insert.

Any help? Thanks


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Double post


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

LeeMorgan said:


> New Turtle sapphire question
> 
> I checked all sapphire *(may be I'm missing some)*, flat, domed, double domed from few known suppliers, I also asked them, they confirmed, BUT........
> 
> ...


This is a CT low double-dome and LCBI. The pictures exaggerate the unevenness, but it's really not that bad. Also look at the top hat from CT.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Tks for yor reply but that's exactly what I do not like, the ugly unaesthetic volcano style (that's my taste) 0,3 - 0,7 mm gap left to collect dust, sand and dirty.

I understand the pictures exaggerate the unevenness, but unfortunately I've few in my hand that I bought after Alex/CT granted that his sapphires would have sat flush with a flat ceramic insert. Same low outside from Harold, Jake and Damien @ DLW.

I mean something the CT037F [with a stepped edge design and NO heavy top edge bevel resulting in a better looking/smoother fit for those who dislike the large Seiko Divers traditional big top edge bevel and resultant gap - suitable for the oem and aftermarket flat bezel inserts for the SKX].

Do I have to throw away some more money to test some other glasses?
Point me in the righ direction


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LeeMorgan said:


> View attachment 13263181
> 
> 
> Tks for yor reply but that's exactly what I do not like, *the ugly unaesthetic volcano style *(that's my taste) 0,3 - 0,7 mm gap left to *collect dust, sand and dirty*.


I agree. 
Totally unacceptable.

Cosa stavano pensando?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I agree.
> Totally unacceptable.
> 
> Cosa stavano pensando?


Looks like you placed a wrong glass, actually in my mind: *it's really a wrong size glass*

Waiting for the right one born.....

Ciao Tommasino ;-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

quick question, i know i should know this... it's the SARB061/059 etc S Crown that's a direct-fit to the SRP's, no adjusting needed?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> quick question, i know i should know this... it's the SARB061/059 etc S Crown that's a direct-fit to the SRP's, no adjusting needed?


shoot, even a cursory search said this wasn't true. i thought there was a crown off a model that was direct onto an SRP turtle, but if it's not that crown i don't even remember where to look next...


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> quick question, i know i should know this... it's the SARB061/059 etc S Crown that's a direct-fit to the SRP's, no adjusting needed?





timetellinnoob said:


> shoot, even a cursory search said this wasn't true. i thought there was a crown off a model that was direct onto an SRP turtle, but if it's not that crown i don't even remember where to look next...


The SARB059/061 crown will fit the threads, but the stem is too short. And the stem and crown are, for all intents and purposes, inseparable.

All signed crowns on Turtles are from a modder in the UK that just engraves stock Turtle crowns. I can't remember who it is at the moment.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Does anyone know if the new Mini Turtle has a working day wheel that's hidden away? I'd love to buy one and do a dial swap that has visual on the day/date, but can't find if the day is even in the watch. It's the same movement as the SRP77X, right?


----------



## Tatu (Feb 18, 2018)

The new turtle has been out for while now, mods are made... so what is the best aftermarket coin edge bezel atm. OSC, CT, Yobokies or something else? Looking for quality and possibility to use original bezel insert?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Tatu said:


> The new turtle has been out for while now, mods are made... so what is the best aftermarket coin edge bezel atm. OSC, CT, Yobokies or something else? Looking for quality and possibility to use original bezel insert?


I have CT and it's a looker but it's got quite a bit of play due to the bottom being machined different from stock.

I would suggest Yokobies unless you want to spend the $90.

However of all my enjoyable watches I find the turtle so dang comfortable, I'm actually thinking of buying a Titanium case and bezel or a nice DLC kit. I usually wear a mil-sub or a GMT but I really think this watch is as accurate, luck of the draw, and much more comfortable on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Champagne InHand said:


> I have CT and it's a looker but it's got quite a bit of play due to the bottom being machined different from stock.
> 
> I would suggest Yokobies unless you want to spend the $90.
> 
> ...


Just curious. Where can you get a Ti Turtle case?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Seiko stargate crowns are supposed to be a direct fit to the turtle, providing its the srp stargate with the 4r36 movement, I am yet to test this but I want to fit a turtle crown on my stargate case.


----------



## gmiki (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Is there a slimmer bezel available that is not as tall as the original? It'd be great if I could give it a bit more of a vintage look - silver sunburst dial, etc. 
This would be the style that I'm looking for:








Is there a name for this style of divers? I'd be happy to hear any recommendations if I'm totally on the wrong track 
thanks in advance!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

RFCII said:


> Just curious. Where can you get a Ti Turtle case?


If you read this very long thread it's in here. The guy machines stuff custom out of China. He does bronze as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Champagne InHand said:


> If you read this very long thread it's in here. The guy machines stuff custom out of China. He does bronze as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i believe you are looking for

https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

No idea if this is the right place to ask, but what are the hand sizes for these watches? 90/150/20?


----------



## LettuceDeep (Dec 17, 2013)

Just got my SRP777 back from Duarte at NEWW. Duarte does fantastic work and turnaround was super fast!

Crystal: CrystalTimes CT096
Bezel: One Second Closer Polished Coin-Edged Bezel
Bezel Insert: DLW Watches SRP Turtle Ceramic Insert


----------



## LettuceDeep (Dec 17, 2013)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I've just installed the new crystal times CT203 coin edge on my SRPC23 and love the look. Previous version was straight cut from the top edge of the bezel to the base, new one has a nice gentle slope before you hit the coin edge. Here are some pictures they will explain better than I can!

New version:















Old version:















I really like both, but the new version is definitely my favourite of the aftermarket bezels I've tried for the turtle. The chamfered edge really slims the watch down and has more of a classy look compared to the aggressive look of the straight cut original.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Couple more comparison shots of the side profile

New CT203








Old CT203


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

LettuceDeep said:


> Just got my SRP777 back from Duarte at NEWW. Duarte does fantastic work and turnaround was super fast!
> 
> Crystal: CrystalTimes CT096
> Bezel: One Second Closer Polished Coin-Edged Bezel
> Bezel Insert: DLW Watches SRP Turtle Ceramic Insert


Definitely looks good. I just don't get the top hat though. I know sapphire is tough stuff, but just seems to invite damage. Maybe I should watch my arm swings more.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've just installed the new crystal times CT203 coin edge on my SRPC23 and love the look. Previous version was straight cut from the top edge of the bezel to the base, new one has a nice gentle slope before you hit the coin edge. Here are some pictures they will explain better than I can!
> 
> New version:
> View attachment 13313461
> ...


I agree that this is a major improvement. What a difference a little bit of a slant makes. That nato looks great on it too.


----------



## LettuceDeep (Dec 17, 2013)

3-1-1 said:


> Definitely looks good. I just don't get the top hat though. I know sapphire is tough stuff, but just seems to invite damage. Maybe I should watch my arm swings more.


Thanks! Yeah, the crystal is definitely not for everyone. I'm a sucker for domed crystal, though and I guess the occasional doorframe smack is just part of the experience.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anybody get sort of a brownish hue with the Crystal Times DD for the Turtle? Is it my lighting or something? Standard 773 dial btw.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

parsig9 said:


> Anybody get sort of a brownish hue with the Crystal Times DD for the Turtle? Is it my lighting or something? Standard 773 dial btw.


what AR tint do you have?


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

cezwho said:


> what AR tint do you have?


blue


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

parsig9 said:


> blue


should be your lighting...


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi guys, first time changing bezel and needing some help please.

I bought the yobokies coin edge bezel, and I'm struggling to put the bezel on. I have inserted the gasket, and used a crystal press, but couldn't get the bezel to click into place. Are there tricks to getting this installed? I was able to put the Seiko bezel back on for the time being easily, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.

By the way, I've contacted Harold and he was very kind in offering to install it for me, but the postage from Australia is as expensive as just buying another bezel to try. Great customer service though!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> Anybody get sort of a brownish hue with the Crystal Times DD for the Turtle? Is it my lighting or something? Standard 773 dial btw.


No. I got the clear AR and I never see any other colors at all.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> Hi guys, first time changing bezel and needing some help please.
> 
> I bought the yobokies coin edge bezel, and I'm struggling to put the bezel on. I have inserted the gasket, and used a crystal press, but couldn't get the bezel to click into place. Are there tricks to getting this installed? I was able to put the Seiko bezel back on for the time being easily, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


They can be a pretty tight fit, and take a fair bit of force. Some silicone grease around the inside of the bezel where it meets the case helped with my last one - i don't think I'd have managed it otherwise.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> No idea if this is the right place to ask, but what are the hand sizes for these watches? 90/150/20?


Yes. I believe most (if not all) Seiko automatics use this hand size.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've just installed the new crystal times CT203 coin edge on my SRPC23 and love the look. Previous version was straight cut from the top edge of the bezel to the base, new one has a nice gentle slope before you hit the coin edge. Here are some pictures they will explain better than I can!
> 
> New version:
> View attachment 13313461
> ...


That new coin edge bezel looks great! Thanks for showing this, as I was a bit confused with their website showing the new design, but the link to YouTube showing the old design.

By the way, how do you find the installation process and the feel of the bezel?


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> They can be a pretty tight fit, and take a fair bit of force. Some silicone grease around the inside of the bezel where it meets the case helped with my last one - i don't think I'd have managed it otherwise.


Thanks, I'll give it another try on weekend. It's my first time removing and installing bezel, so I wasn't sure how much pressure should be applied. I was quite surprised when I re-installed the original Seiko bezel that it didn't actually require that much force with a crystal press.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Not sure if i should open a new thread about this, but are there different “levels” of turtle? I am interested in making a SOXA and i’m not sure which turtle to use as base. I would assume some entry levels would use 7s26, mids would be 4r36 and high ends would be 6r15?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Acidstain said:


> Not sure if i should open a new thread about this, but are there different "levels" of turtle? I am interested in making a SOXA and i'm not sure which turtle to use as base. I would assume some entry levels would use 7s26, mids would be 4r36 and high ends would be 6r15?


the new (SRP) turtles are all the same.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

cave diver said:


> Acidstain said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if i should open a new thread about this, but are there different "levels" of turtle? I am interested in making a SOXA and i'm not sure which turtle to use as base. I would assume some entry levels would use 7s26, mids would be 4r36 and high ends would be 6r15?
> ...


Got it. What about the non SRP? Are dials,bezels, inserts available to make a SOXA?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> That new coin edge bezel looks great! Thanks for showing this, as I was a bit confused with their website showing the new design, but the link to YouTube showing the old design.
> 
> By the way, how do you find the installation process and the feel of the bezel?


I've had 4 turtles and they have all been different. Started with a 777 and 775 and they were both easy to fit, but a little loose and rattly feel wise. Then got my SRPC23, and it was an absolute pain to fit - that's when I discovered the silicone grease. But the feel is perfect and as close to the stock bezel as I've found. Now I have another 775, and that one was pretty tough to fit, but not as bad as the SRPC23, but the feel is great again.

It really depends on your particular watch case - the tolerances are tiny, but I've fitted the exact same bezel to 3 of mine and it's been different every time


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've had 4 turtles and they have all been different. Started with a 777 and 775 and they were both easy to fit, but a little loose and rattly feel wise. Then got my SRPC23, and it was an absolute pain to fit - that's when I discovered the silicone grease. But the feel is perfect and as close to the stock bezel as I've found. Now I have another 775, and that one was pretty tough to fit, but not as bad as the SRPC23, but the feel is great again.
> 
> It really depends on your particular watch case - the tolerances are tiny, but I've fitted the exact same bezel to 3 of mine and it's been different every time


Thanks for the feedback. I'm new to modding and seems like there's a bit of trial and error, along with luck.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## asada213 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey guys I could use help ASAP! I dropped off my SRP777 with Marina Bay Watch Co. (Marina del Rey, Los Angeles, CA) for modding. These are the pieces (below) I'm using to mod the watch and they're all compatible. I got a call from the owner saying that he doesn't feel comfortable installing the bezel onto the watch case and crystal because he feels when he is pressing down, that he's not hearing a click, and that he thinks if he presses down harder he'll break the crystal. Therefore, he doesn't want to do it at the moment, although I've already pre-paid for the work based on their reputation, that someone else on WUS modded their Seikos there successfully, and that they have apparently modded numerous Seiko watches. I'm new to the modding community but following this thread the past few months. Ordered all the right parts but not sure what to do here. Can anyone provide advice? 

Thank you very much in advance!!!


Bezel, Crystal, crystal gasket, & chapter ring are from CrystalTimes. These pieces are all built specifically for this model Seiko (Turtle) SRP series. 

Bezel - CT203 (coin-edge bezel)
Crystal with crystal gasket - CT072 (double-dome sapphire w/ purple AR)
Chapter Ring - CT207 (polished)

The bezel insert is from DLW watches. (Stealth black Turtle bezel insert)

NOTE: I TRIED POSTING LINKS TO THIS POST FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE BUT IT DIDN'T ALLOW ME BECAUSE THEY'RE MY FIRST POSTS.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea, I agree with Dec1968. Not to tag team or anything but has anyone yet given some sound advice to maybe get a beater SKX or something and attempt the feat first to prove that you might be ready for the big league, which is trying it on a Turtle?

Empowerment is a wonderful thing, and I do know that deep down inside you want to help. Dec1968 along with myself has never attempted this yet, we will one day. To me this is a process, I refuse to jump in and say to myself, "self I'm going to do this" I'm sorry but it's not that easy untill you have given it a go first. I suggest a beater watch to practice on. He dosen.t need a movement inside just crown, crown stem, gaskets, and of course the case and case back, not to mention bowl and water.

Look I just would hate for someone to be all pumped up that it's going to be all right then the person finds out the hard way it's not. I was raised to believe that I can do anything if I really gave it my all, and I was also raised to know when one should slow it down a bit or for that matter back down. Get a beater SKX and practice. And listen to Dec1968 and myself, these divers don't grow on trees.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Stromboli said:


> Yea, I agree with Dec1968. Not to tag team or anything but has anyone yet given some sound advice to maybe get a beater SKX or something and attempt the feat first to prove that you might be ready for the big league, which is trying it on a Turtle?
> 
> Empowerment is a wonderful thing, and I do know that deep down inside you want to help. Dec1968 along with myself has never attempted this yet, we will one day. To me this is a process, I refuse to jump in and say to myself, "self I'm going to do this" I'm sorry but it's not that easy untill you have given it a go first. I suggest a beater watch to practice on. He dosen.t need a movement inside just crown, crown stem, gaskets, and of course the case and case back, not to mention bowl and water.
> 
> Look I just would hate for someone to be all pumped up that it's going to be all right then the person finds out the hard way it's not. I was raised to believe that I can do anything if I really gave it my all, and I was also raised to know when one should slow it down a bit or for that matter back down. Get a beater SKX and practice. And listen to Dec1968 and myself, these divers don't grow on trees.


Well said, I had a couple of worn down, non-functioning watches i practiced everythong on before even trying it on my SKX, I even practiced on a Seiko 5, since it has similar movements. I definitely mucked up a bunch of times, but luckily it was on watches that werent functioning correctly, or cheap enough not to bat an eye. I am still awaiting some parts for my SKX, but I have learned a lot from the few watches I practiced on. If this SKX turns out good, I might move onto my Turtle for some light modding.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I remodified this. SRP775 gold Turtle.
Dang hard to photograph, especially with a phone camera, the subtle play of light on the sunburst dial and the gold hands.
But here it is: AjuiceT dial + leftover Seiko "pilot" hands, and OSC Atlas bezel+ OP insert. 
I kept the chapter ring as-is since I was going for the grey (steel), gold, brown, + black combination.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

my first attempt to 'mod' a watch. very happy with the result + bonus the original insert survive the mod.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I did my own and no magic click on the crystal. Used that exact same crystal too though with laser engraving. 

The hardest part is actually getting that tight back off the turtle. The rest was pretty easy though you do need to get everything to seat right but not always a magical click. 


Pretty much agree with others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I remodified this. SRP775 gold Turtle.
> Dang hard to photograph, especially with a phone camera, the subtle play of light on the sunburst dial and the gold hands.
> But here it is: AjuiceT dial + leftover Seiko "pilot" hands, and OSC Atlas bezel+ OP insert.
> I kept the chapter ring as-is since I was going for the grey (steel), gold, brown, + black combination.
> ...


Is that the bezel for the SKX, or does OSC have a specific Turtle one? Looks great by the way!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> Is that the bezel for the SKX, or *does OSC have a specific Turtle one*? Looks great by the way!


*
Yes.*

Thanks.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Art_Riddle13 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the bezel for the SKX, or *does OSC have a specific Turtle one*? Looks great by the way!
> ...


Well, I know what I am doing when I get home then! Thank you!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

First time modding, started as a SRP779, now with strapcode super jubilee, yobokies coin edge bezel and LCBI insert.

I absolutely love this combination, makes the turtle feel more premium without deviating too far from the original Seiko design.

Only call out is this bezel has virtually no gap between the bezel and the case, no idea how I'd remove the bezel in the future if I need to. For now, I'm very happy with it.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Just finished this one up last night, after all the parts finally arrived ...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> First time modding, started as a SRP779, now with strapcode super jubilee, yobokies coin edge bezel and LCBI insert.
> 
> I absolutely love this combination, makes the turtle feel more premium without deviating too far from the original Seiko design.
> 
> ...


Blue painters tape and a utility knife blade tapped in with a light brass hammer. The watchmaker taught me this while removing tight Rolex bezel. No worries.

But it looks just great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> Blue painters tape and a utility knife blade tapped in with a light brass hammer. The watchmaker taught me this while removing tight Rolex bezel. No worries.
> 
> But it looks just great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind if I need to change the bezel. Right now, I'm very happy with it. The yobokies bezel is a definite upgrade, the bezel action and click is nicer than the stock bezel.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone know a source for a black crown and bezel (not bezel insert) for the SRP Turtle?


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

NoleenELT said:


> Does anyone know a source for a black crown and bezel (not bezel insert) for the SRP Turtle?


Bezel here, crown im not sure. I am sure Yobokies has a bezel as well but Harold's site is blocked on this computer sighhhhh

https://www.ebay.com/str/onesecondcloser/BEZELS-SEIKO-SRP-NEW-TURTLE/_i.html?_storecat=1676124219


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Arco10 said:


> Just finished this one up last night, after all the parts finally arrived ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, wow! That is ....ing dope!


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Arco10 said:


> Just finished this one up last night, after all the parts finally arrived ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fancy sharing the parts list? Beautiful mod

- - - Updated - - -



Arco10 said:


> Just finished this one up last night, after all the parts finally arrived ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fancy sharing the parts list? Beautiful mod


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Woody36327 said:


> NoleenELT said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know a source for a black crown and bezel (not bezel insert) for the SRP Turtle?
> ...


I found a source here:
https://www.artificehoroworks.com/product-category/parts/


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Woody36327 said:


> Fancy sharing the parts list? Beautiful mod


I started with an SRP777 as I have a LOT of black dial divers, so I thought I would like something blue, really liked the Samurai Blue lagoon dial, and found one on eBay (seller: riveredgejewelers), I don't see any for sale there now though.
The dial feet had to be removed and the dial was attached to the dial spacer with double sided tape ( I used the center of the adhesive ring supplied by LCBI to secure the bezel insert )
I got the Transocean hands from [email protected] (Rob Van Herpt) in the Netherlands, the mod done by Duarte used SNZH hands I believe. 
I was undecided about the chapter ring and saw virtually the same mod on LCBI's Instagram feed (done by Duarte at NEWW ) and really liked the silver chapter ring with the hash marks ( pet peeve ... no hash marks or min marks on dial or chapter ring ... no bueno ) found the chapter ring and double domed sapphire from Yobokies.
The insert came from LCBI, and the brushed coin edge bezel came from Crystaltimes ( I also picked up a spare crystal gasket there just in case, but did not need it ). 
Lots of money by the end of it but that's what this hobby is all about ... right ?
Happy you like it ... good luck !!

Best, Ross


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got the short Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet for my modded Padi.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

jaspert said:


> Just got the short Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet for my modded Padi.
> 
> View attachment 13405927
> 
> ...


Very nice! Is that a sapphire top hat crystal? Where's the bezel and insert from?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

joeytjchen said:


> Very nice! Is that a sapphire top hat crystal? Where's the bezel and insert from?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes, it is. The thick top hat crystal added some extra heft which makes it a bit more top heavy on the wrist. The lumed ceramic bezel insert and coin edge bezel are sourced from LCBI.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Love your extra domed xtral and mine seems noting comparing to yours







View attachment 13409027


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any of you seen a planet monster in a turtle case?

Just thinking about it...


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I will be modding my srp soon. Which bezel insert should I go with the dial has gold accents?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

i think the red doesn't work great with the gold, but otherwise i think that insert looks better because it doesn't have white dots that are a mismatch with the gold lines.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

I'm not sure if a simple bracelet change qualifies as a "mod," but a two-tone super jubilee from Strapcode certainly brings out the retro vibe out of my otherwise plain-jane SRP775 :


----------



## djwishbone (Mar 26, 2018)

Love this thread, I just wanted to make a quick request. If you post up pictures of your mod it would be awesome if you would include where you got the parts. Some of you are doing this but I'd love to follow where people are sourcing their materials. thanks!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

sdelcegno said:


> I will be modding my srp soon. Which bezel insert should I go with the dial has gold accents?


I like the top choice. Who makes that insert? Thanks.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Dlwwatches.com


Terry Lennox said:


> I like the top choice. Who makes that insert? Thanks.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Raydius said:


> The latest state of my SRP775. Just added a deployant clasp, and finally have a signed crown en route.
> 
> Currently:
> - Dagaz MM300-style second hand
> ...


I really can't tell with your picture, but how does the brushed gold of the seconds hand look against the polished gold of the hour/minute? I really want to do a full MM hand swap on my 775, but I'm afraid I won't like the contrast of the brushed hands with the polished indices.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

This poor bastard doesn't really belong in any thread (6309 with a 7c46 inside) but I still love it. Amazing watch that rotates pretty heavily with me.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Swapped the crystals in my Turtles today. The top hat looks phenomenal with a sterile chapter ring and ceramic bezel.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Added Dagaz mm hands and Crystaltimes coin edge bezel to a previous sapphire swap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> Added Dagaz mm hands and Crystaltimes coin edge bezel to a previous sapphire swap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great. Could you please post a lume shot. I want to see how the Dagaz hands match the stock lume.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Keye Skware said:


> This looks great. Could you please post a lume shot. I want to see how the Dagaz hands match the stock lume.


Pretty close, not as intense. To be fair this picture is fresh after a light charge.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

My SRP773 with crystal times sapphire dome, yobokies coin edge bezel, and LCBI PO insert.

I have a LCBI 12 hour insert and their coin edge en route to change when I am traveling.

This evening's Plan of the Day is to paint the second hand tip red.

More to follow.










Here's the nearly completed project.

Red second hand tip










B and R Bands Sailcloth strap with blue stitching.










All that's left is to swap out the Bezel and insert for the LCBI 12 hour. Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

nolte said:


> This poor bastard doesn't really belong in any thread (6309 with a 7c46 inside) but I still love it. Amazing watch that rotates pretty heavily with me.


That's ace! Did you have to modify a stem so it fit the threads of the 6309?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

AP81 said:


> That's ace! Did you have to modify a stem so it fit the threads of the 6309?


Thanks!

I didn't do the mod. Rob at Monsterwatches in the Netherlands made this thing from various tuna parts and a 6309 case and glass. Made a number of years ago. SBBN023 parts (crown and bezel w/insert) are crazy scarce and that's part of why I really like it.

I don't know what manipulation of parts was needed to get it all to fit and work but the bezel action is great and the crown operates really smoothly as well.

It wouldn't surprise me if the stem were trimmed. I think it's crazy that the bezel works so well.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you what I am referring to as the Time Hopper.


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

MStillwood said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you what I am referring to as the Time Hopper.


That is gorgeous. I sold my Steinhart GMT because I wanted to get away from the Rolex homages. Problem is, I legit use the GMT function when I travel. This just might be the best alternative. Guess I have to buy another Turtle.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

MStillwood said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you what I am referring to as the Time Hopper.


This looks great. Makes me miss my 773 a little bit. How does the Yobokies coin edge compare to the LCBI coin edge? I thought LCBI came out wih a version two bezel earlier this year, interests in how they compare.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

brandon\ said:


>


Heck Yeah! I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Keye Skware said:


> That is gorgeous. I sold my Steinhart GMT because I wanted to get away from the Rolex homages. Problem is, I legit use the GMT function when I travel. This just might be the best alternative. Guess I have to buy another Turtle.


You should have modded the hands on your Steiny GMT. Great watch but I'm so over MB hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet. Brushed the stamped end links and clasp, too "rustic" for me. Overall I really like it and it's vintage vibe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

40 Years between my Turtles ,


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


> 40 Years between my Turtles ,


Very very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Planning something likethis for the save the ocean turtle. Build the mock-up in photoshop before messing up the watch. What do you think yay or nay?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Planning something likethis for the save the ocean turtle. Build the mock-up in photoshop before messing up the watch. What do you think yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 13531719


Not really feeling the plain chapter ring.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

This is why I tend to stay away from BLUE watches with more than one hue.
The blue of the dial is different from the blue of the insert.
NOT THAT they have be identical, but they should match in their HUE if not intensity. And here they do not.
The insert blue is much too dull, and it's not of the same HUE.
Seiko have made this mistake before, most notably with the SNZH 53.

I suggest trying a glossy black chapter ring - to give the two blues a neutral zone, a "DMZ" so to speak.
The steel looks a tad too weak to accomplish that.



skylinegtr_34 said:


> What do you think yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 13531719


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Agree. Keep the chapter ring and go with a black insert!


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Planning something likethis for the save the ocean turtle. Build the mock-up in photoshop before messing up the watch. What do you think yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 13531719


I reckon a black chapter ring and black bezel would look better. The steel doesn't look cohesive enough for me given the amount of blue happening.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

jaspert said:


> Just got the short Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet for my modded Padi.
> 
> View attachment 13405927
> 
> ...


That's the perfect bracelet for these.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

AP81 said:


> I reckon a black chapter ring and black bezel would look better. The steel doesn't look cohesive enough for me given the amount of blue happening.


Get a Lumed Ceramic bezel insert. It will look great then in the Seiko style or PO, Sub, what ever style but black and Lumed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

CGSshorty said:


>


Mega! What/Where is the chapter ring from? Looks really good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

dino8791 said:


> Mega! What/Where is the chapter ring from? Looks really good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DLW sells them in red, orange, and yellow.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

PADI Turtle Mod
SRP 773 with:
- SUMO PADI Dial (ebay kd89fr)
- PADi Turtle chapter ring (ebay kd89fr)
- Sword Hands Seiko SNZH55
- Second Hand SNZF15 with blue tip selfmade
- Double Domed Clear AR coated crystal
- LCBI ceramic insert
- President strap (strapcode)


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> PADI Turtle Mod
> SRP 773 with:
> - SUMO PADI Dial (ebay kd89fr)
> - PADi Turtle chapter ring (ebay kd89fr)
> ...


That looks great. The only thing I can not figure why you left was the original bezel. The watch looks really beefy in a good way. All the colors look nice. The original bezels shiny double layer edges are the only thing looking out of place. Other than this it's one of the top builds I have seen. This is the first turtle that I have really liked on bracelet. Great job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkim (Feb 9, 2018)

CGSshorty said:


> DLW sells them in red, orange, and yellow.


What dial is that?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Power
- SBDC031 dial (wtach parts plaza)
- 6309 hands (ebay speedtimerkollektion)
- double domed ble AR coated Sapphire (crystaltimes)
- ceramic bezel insert (DLW)
- coin edge bezel (crystaltimes)
- isofrane style strap (Borealis watch)


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

That green bezel works. The Kermit Turtle?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Silver blue turtle
























Sumo Padi dial - ebay
Sword hands -Seiko SNZH55 
Lumed ceramic bezel insert -LCBI
DD sapphire clear AR coated - crystaltimes
Silver chapterring - DLW


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tomgbw said:


> Silver blue turtle
> View attachment 13588551
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! The chapter ring really makes it pop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Pepsi Mod


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Et voilà mes deux New Turtle, j' adore ! ;-)


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

CGSshorty said:


>


Very nice. 
What combination of parts is this? 
Cheers.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Terry Lennox said:


> Very nice.
> What combination of parts is this?
> Cheers.


The watch is a brand new STO model. The dial is SKXA53, hands are Stargate, chapter ring is DLW, and bezel insert is from LCBI.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate Turtle


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Tomgbw said:


> Turtle Pepsi Mod
> View attachment 13623619


Where did you obtain these hands, are they from a Samurai?


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> I used to have one of these, looked pretty good. Was a nice stop gap till I got my black bay black !
> 
> View attachment 13040457


Who is the maker of this coin edge bezel please sir?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Planet Monsterturtle















Silver Turtel


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

LCBI bezel to be installed at some point


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SRPA21K1 With Dagaz MM300 Hands, PO style LCBI insert
Rather disappointed with Lume on Dagaz Hands


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Modded a bit


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Modded a bit
> View attachment 13748155
> 
> 
> View attachment 13748157


I like that - are those Seiko OEM hands?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tnvol83 said:


> I like that - are those Seiko OEM hands?


they look like SARB059 hands, but they can also be found on other models as well, in all silver, gold. i almost bought some on ebay a few months ago just to keep for the _possibility_ of wanting to use them for a mod =)


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is my Golden Turtle "Trans Am" mod.
























I just posted a thread with details and more photos for anyone interested:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...od-project-trans-am-4863805.html#post47849739


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Edit: double post


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Skx173 dial
Dagaz 6105 handset
DD crystal
Uncle Seiko Strap










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13730537
> 
> 
> View attachment 13730539
> ...


oh yea:


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> timetellinnoob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13730537
> ...


That looks great. I'm going to have to order one as I wait for the sapphire Pepsi bezel inserts to launch.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

NoleenELT said:


> Here is my Golden Turtle "Trans Am" mod.
> View attachment 13778769
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, this has all of the elements I hate in a watch, but this is awesome. I dig it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Giggo said:


> Oh man, this has all of the elements I hate in a watch, but this is awesome. I dig it.


Thanks...I guess! HAHA


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

EDIT: Double post.

Man I wish they would bring back the delete posts function.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> they look like SARB059 hands, but they can also be found on other models as well, in all silver, gold. i almost bought some on ebay a few months ago just to keep for the _possibility_ of wanting to use them for a mod =)


Absolutely right! Git them at "watch parts plaza"


----------



## xyrium (Sep 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> oh yea:
> 
> View attachment 13779317


Very nice. Two quick questions:

Is that stock glass?
Is that the sand blasted or polished bezel (it appears polished, but)?

I recently ordered an SKX173 seconds hand, and plan to grab a ceramic insert (probably non-lume DLW), a coin bezel (probably CT but love the OSC piece), CT low dome purple glass, and possibly a CT sterile/brushed chapter ring/rehaute for mine. I really want to obtain a bezel whose surface closely matches the brushed finish on the top of the case though.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I would think twice about the CE bezel from CT. I have one on my Turtle and while it doesn’t suck but the movement is much different that the stock. It’s functional, but on the bottom they machined it different than the OEM. Unless they have fixed that I would look at Yobokies. 

I don’t think I ordered polished but maybe I did. It’s been about a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

xyrium said:


> Very nice. Two quick questions:
> 
> Is that stock glass?
> Is that the sand blasted or polished bezel (it appears polished, but)?
> ...


that's a yobokies double dome. the bezel is polished, and as far as i know only available polished, but one could always blast or brush themselves. i find it quite a nice match to the case overall. the stock bezel is polished as we all know, so this still 'works' with the watch as far as that's concerned imo.


----------



## xyrium (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Reinstated Genuine Seiko Hands


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

how do you guys go on about the modding? do you do it yourself, or you order parts and have somebody with the right tools do it?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

ponch10 said:


> how do you guys go on about the modding? do you do it yourself, or you order parts and have somebody with the right tools do it?


I do the mods myself. The tools needed are fairly inexpensive (under 100$). It might seem intimidating at first, but there are plenty of good YouTube videos and articles with pictures about the subject.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SRP777....
Although the model is sold as 'all black,' the chapter ring is NOT jet black. 
It is dark charcoal with a midnight blue tint, so I rolled with it, using a blue sunburst dial, and gold hands.
OSC coin bezel + "Ghost" insert.


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> I do the mods myself. The tools needed are fairly inexpensive (under 100$). It might seem intimidating at first, but there are plenty of good YouTube videos and articles with pictures about the subject.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks. Yes I saw some videos and I would say it is doable, but then I was thinking: how do you pressure test it?


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

on a separate note: any bezel suggestion to make the turtle a bit less bulky? like a less tall and more sloped bezel?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

ponch10 said:


> thanks. Yes I saw some videos and I would say it is doable, but then I was thinking: how do you pressure test it?


I don't perform any sort of pressure test. I do inspect the o rings and apply the proper Seiko grease if needed. If you're modding newish watches the o rings should be fine. I don't scuba dive, but I have taken my modded watches swimming numerous times without a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> I would think twice about the CE bezel from CT. I have one on my Turtle and while it doesn't suck but the movement is much different that the stock. It's functional, but on the bottom they machined it different than the OEM. Unless they have fixed that I would look at Yobokies.
> 
> I don't think I ordered polished but maybe I did. It's been about a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you transfer over the O-Ring from the old bezel? Not sure about CT, but I did not do that on my DLW bezel, and it affects it.


----------



## xyrium (Sep 8, 2009)

NoleenELT said:


> Did you transfer over the O-Ring from the old bezel? Not sure about CT, but I did not do that on my DLW bezel, and it affects it.


Does that mean you used a DLW o-ring? Perhaps they just need time to compress/break-in? How was yours affected?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SKX011 dial, DLW ceramic bezel insert and chapter ring w/ orange markers, Crystaltimes top hat sapphire.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xyrium (Sep 8, 2009)

What an odd coincidence, I was just researching the 011 today. Nice job.

I have to ask. I notice everyone doing all of these bezel and glass replacements, but keeping the seconds hand, or all hands for that matter. Is there some explicit danger to replacing hands? I want to replace mine with what I would consider, a "correct" seconds hand, where the lume is on the portion of the hand actually pointing to the numbers that it's indicating.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Changing the hands is fine and easy. I just was perfectly fine with the hands. I did break down today and ordered the strapcode 3D oyster with ratcheting clasp. That’s a pricy upgrade right there but there was no shipping through Amazon so it was $10 off. All strapcode bracelets had shipping waved over $60. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

xyrium said:


> I notice everyone ... keeping the seconds hand, or all hands for that matter... I want to replace mine with what I would consider, a *"correct" seconds hand, where the lume is on the portion of the hand actually pointing to the numbers that it's indicating.*


In a real diver watch (really for diving), it was deemed at some point by those who do dive, 
that *when deep under water*, the purpose of the lume on the seconds hand is to ONLY show that the seconds hand is moving (= the watch is running), not to its position, as that info is meaningless to a diver.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

some people have changed the hour and minute hands, i like them stock. i do end up changing the seconds hand on 'em; my 773 has a SKX007 second hand, and my 775 has an SRP453 second hand.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Planet Monsterturtle


----------



## xyrium (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the replies on the seconds hand guys.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Fully polished the case on my 779 and bleached the bezel insert - turned the dark blue to a brighter blue. Made the red pop a bit too.

Simple mod - but I like how it turned out.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

xyrium said:


> Does that mean you used a DLW o-ring? Perhaps they just need time to compress/break-in? How was yours affected?


No, I have no O ring. Was supposed to transfer the old one, but I didn't know.


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

If anyone got a spare black SRP Turtle dial for sale please send me a message. 
Thanks.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

I just changed this one up a bit.

Domed acrylic
SKX173 dial
SBDC029 handset
Uncle seiko strap









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry...found what I was looking for


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can get a black day/date wheel for my turtle? I sold my PADI turtle and have a new model coming in that I'd like to swap the day/date wheel on when I do the other mods.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

If anybody is looking for a Strapcode Miltat 3D Oyster bracelet, I have one. It fancied up my Turtle a bit too much. If you are leaning that way shoot me a PM. 

My LCBI has lume starting to fall out. Maybe we could do a trade or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahtze72 (Feb 7, 2019)

zigzag840 said:


> View attachment 12378809


Hey ZigZag, Just in love with this strap...where is it from ? Thx.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

First share in this thread. Just a lightly modded SRP. Lots of nice work in here guys!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I sold mine yesterday. I will have to pick up a new one and start over. Lol. That’s half the fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itirado (Jul 15, 2008)

Incoming From Duarte @ NEWW


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

My PADI turtle with new sapphire lumed bezel insert and coin edge bezel. High polished the top of the case to match the rest.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Bulle said:


> If anyone got a spare black SRP Turtle dial for sale please send me a message.
> Thanks.


Which model are you looking for? I have a PADI (SRPA21) and a black (SRP777).

***EDIT***I didn't read apparently. Yes, I have a black one... Lmao***

These pictures are unrelated, just sharing some eye candy... Hahaha


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi, has anyone purchased both the CT and yobokies coin edged bezels and compared them? I'm wondering which has a lower profile, and also best fit and smooth rotation. They both have a gentle slope at the top, right?

If those of you who have tried more than one type have comparison thoughts on other brands as well, that would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Subtle mods









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice!
Dang bro, daz like doing a thin-spread-of-mayo-on-a-bologna-sammich subtle. :-!



CTSteve said:


> Subtle mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Still my favorite mod, simple perhaps but I like it.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

S.L said:


> Still my favorite mod, simple perhaps but I like it.


I can see why. Excellent!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice!
> Dang bro, daz like doing a thin-spread-of-mayo-on-a-bologna-sammich subtle. :-!


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Who is producing the best MM300 style hands these days? The Monster Watches ones look very good and have the polished bevel, but I'm not sure if any others do. Which do you like and why?


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

iwhelan said:


> Who is producing the best MM300 style hands these days? The Monster Watches ones look very good and have the polished bevel, but I'm not sure if any others do. Which do you like and why?


Seiko 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Top hat sapphire, coin edge bezel, and brushed chapter ring. Works really well on an Uncle Seiko Z199.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Project Awareish


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SKX007J dial, Crystaltimes top hat and coin edge, black day wheel, dlw chapter ring, and OSC bezel insert.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Arco10 said:


> iwhelan said:
> 
> 
> > Who is producing the best MM300 style hands these days? The Monster Watches ones look very good and have the polished bevel, but I'm not sure if any others do. Which do you like and why?
> ...


I ordered a set from Rob at monster watches so I'll report my findings.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

If you've installed the Namoki or Yobokies coin edge bezel, please let me know what your impressions are of the feel. It seems like there have been mixed reviews of the yobokies bezel, but it may be down to tuning the click springs or using the right bezel gasket. I haven't seen any impressions of the Namoki bezel fit and feel.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

One more: Has anyone installed a Lumed Sapphire (not ceramic) bezel insert? If so, please share photos and let us know what your impressions are. Thanks.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

dino8791 said:


>


Where did you get that thick mesh? Looks great.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Racer-X said:


> Where did you get that thick mesh? Looks great.


Thanks, It's a Staib. I purchased it from Long Island Watch. Excellent quality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Received my SRP775 yesterday after I missed the delivery on Monday. Still waiting on a few parts to arrive so that I can do the other mods I have planned for this but, I did change out the crystal to a double-dome sapphire and put in a brushed matte black chapter ring. I also took the bracelet off and put on this Uncle Seiko rubber strap. I'll post pics when I have it finished. I am hoping the rest of the parts show up this week. BTW, the SRP775 was never my favorite Turtle but, I thought I'd take a chance and try to mod one to my liking and just see how it turns out. I have to say, as a stock piece, it is actually a great looking watch. And honestly, the dial on this Turtle is one of my top favorites.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

iwhelan said:


> One more: Has anyone installed a Lumed Sapphire (not ceramic) bezel insert? If so, please share photos and let us know what your impressions are. Thanks.


Minitwatch did a review. Go to the 11 minute mark to skip to the completed mod. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you. I was considering purchasing one, but there are warnings about exposure to chlorine. If I can't swim in a chlorinated pool with one of these bezels installed, that's kind of a bummer.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Simple bezel and insert change on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

omega__1 said:


> Simple bezel and insert change on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get the bezel and bezel insert from?


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> Where'd you get the bezel and bezel insert from?


Black X Tuscan ceramic bezel insert from DLW

Atlas Mk2 bezel from OSC

Couple of things to know if you go that route... 
1. I used the 3M adhesive ring and the insert sits a bit too high in the bezel. If I had to do it again I would use rubber cement. 
2. I don't want to knock OSC. I love the look and feel of the bezel (until it's rotated) but the one I received sounds tinny when rotated and there is quite a bit of slop between clicks. When I tap the bezel without rotating it, it rattles. I'm pretty sure I only got one gasket with the bezel which is thinner than the stock o-ring and switching to the stock o-ring made the rattling and the slop a bit better but did not fix the issues entirely. I see now on the OSC website that three different sized gaskets are included, so using one of the other gaskets they supply may fix the issues completely.

I also have THE-ABSOLUTE-SIMPLE-ONE PURE.CNC CUSTOM BEZEL from OSC on my SKX and love that one so they do make beautiful, high quality stuff. Unfortunately the particular Atlas Mk2 bezel that I received fell a bit short of my expectations.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

omega__1 said:


> Black X Tuscan ceramic bezel insert from DLW
> 
> Atlas Mk2 bezel from OSC
> 
> ...


Thank you for that information. I actually have the black version of that bezel from OSC on its way to me right now for one of my turtles. I guess I will see how it fits.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> I guess I will see how it fits.


Let me know how it works out. Hopefully you don't have the same issues with yours. And of course send pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Modded my newly acquired SRPC23J1. Matte black bezel, blue sapphire bezel insert, black MM hands and an Uncle Seiko retro strap. Still have the new sapphire crystal and signed crown that I am waiting on.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> Modded my newly acquired SRPC23J1. Matte black bezel, blue sapphire bezel insert, black MM hands and an Uncle Seiko retro strap. Still have the new sapphire crystal and signed crown that I am waiting on.


Is that the OSC bezel? How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

omega__1 said:


> Is that the OSC bezel? How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is, and its VERY good. They give you 3 gaskets for it; all varying sizes. If you get one, use the thickest one they give you, as it works the best with with the bezel on the Turtle. I have the polished version arriving sometime this week (fingers crossed).


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Mods


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

*Closeups of Yobokies and Namoki coin-edge bezels*

Hi everyone,

I thought someone might appreciate seeing these photos of two coin edge bezels up close.

The bezel with the finer coin-edge pattern is from Yobokies and the one with the larger pattern is from Namoki. I haven't seen many people use the Namoki bezel on the SRP. I have my SRP777 with Duarte at NE Watchworks now and my preference at the moment is for the Yobokies bezel, but he had some trouble with it. He could get it to seat, but even without a gasket, it would not rotate. I contacted Harold and he graciously offered to send a new bezel, which you see pictured here. I have since sent both of these to Duarte and asked him to use the Namoki bezel if the Yobokies one is still not fitting right with my particular SRP777, which would be strange indeed. I may use the Namoki one on another watch in the future though, assuming the Yobokies one fits.

Notes:
The Yobokies bezel has a smaller outer diameter, although they both have the same overall thickness. The bottom flange is a bit wider on the Namoki bezel than the Yobokies one. I don't know how either of these match up to the top of the case on a SRP.
I appreciate how the Namoki bezel looks like it will have a lower profile look when installed because of how the coin-edge rim is lower, with a bevel at the top. 
In the photos where they're stacked, they are back to back.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

I added this blue strap to my PADI. It really accentuates the blue dial and sapphire bezel.


----------



## waldo98 (Mar 6, 2011)

Great thread to get ideas on modding a Turtle.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Closeups of Yobokies and Namoki coin-edge bezels*

Turns out Duarte cannot use the second Yobokies bezel on my watch either. He says it turns but it's still way too stiff, he went with the Namoki bezel. Photos to follow soon.



iwhelan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought someone might appreciate seeing these photos of two coin edge bezels up close.
> 
> ...


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Closeups of Yobokies and Namoki coin-edge bezels*

Turns out Duarte cannot use the second Yobokies bezel on my watch either. He says it turns but it's still way too stiff, he went with the Namoki bezel. Photos to follow soon.



iwhelan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought someone might appreciate seeing these photos of two coin edge bezels up close.
> 
> ...


----------



## rime_floe (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey all, looking for some recommendations for my SRP775. I am not trying to mod too extensively, but I would like the functionality of a dual time/12 hour bezel insert with a somewhat slim or tapered bezel. I'm planning to keep the rest of the watch stock outside of the odd strap change.

I've been looking at coin edge bezels from LCBI and from Namoki, and I'm wondering if most every bezel you get will be compatible (flush, no gaps) with most every insert you will find. Other than that, priorities are as follows:

For the bezel:
- Slim, tapered look, not too bulky
- Functionality (as far as clicks go) that is similar or comparable to the stock bezel

For the 12 hour insert:
- Ceramic - black with white numerals
- Lumed, but only if the lume matches the color and intensity of the dial
- No huge gap between the insert and the stock crystal

Also, if there are any pictures of a similar mod anyone has completed, please feel free to share. The only one I have seen is this one from DLW.









Thanks in advance, I really appreciate any insight anyone can provide.


----------



## alexandre.moore (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone know if lcbi store still open? I tried to order but got an error. Else, where can I find a similar lumed sapphire pepsi bezel insert for my srp773 (see attached)?

Thanks










Envoyé de mon Pixel 2 XL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alexandre.moore (Aug 2, 2019)

alexandre.moore said:


> Anyone know if lcbi store still open? I tried to order but got an error. Else, where can I find a similar lumed sapphire pepsi bezel insert for my srp773 (see attached)?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Nevermind, got this reply from them:

```
We will be CLOSED from Thursday July 25, 2019 through Sunday August 11, 2019. During this time we will NOT be able to accept orders or have access to emails. We will resume accepting orders and reply to emails when we reopen on Monday August 12, 2019. Thank you for your understanding in this matter.


Kindest Regards,.

L.C.B.I
```


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

I am interested in changing my turtle crystal to a top hat version. Who makes the best top hat sapphire? I have been seeing crystaltimes and dlw mentioned a lot here. Any input from the mod guys?


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's my SRP777 with some new parts installed. Hands are from Rob at Monsterwatches, and the lume is just as bright as OEM. Bezel is from Namoki, and crystal is the bubble boy from Yobokies. I really like how it came out.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

One more from the side so you can see the crystal profile.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry for blurry screenshot but I have this one incoming...I'll post pics when it arrives









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Great job by Duarte...it's beautiful...









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Is that the Namoki coin edge bezel? Same as the one I have installed?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

iwhelan said:


> Is that the Namoki coin edge bezel? Same as the one I have installed?


Yes

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool! I don't see many of these on SRP's. I like how it feels a bit lower profile than some other bezels because of the big chamfered edge. How do you like the feel?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree it does feel like it's lower profile...I love it...

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

How do you like the feel of the rotation? My stock bezel had a nice tight feel. This one is a bit less tight and the clicks feel different. It may be a matter of tweaking the click spring tabs or using a thicker gasket but I'm not sure.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

SRP next to sla033


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice comparison photo.


----------



## skim0039 (Mar 12, 2017)

LCBI bezel insert and coin edge bezel.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

More shots.


----------



## skim0039 (Mar 12, 2017)

LCBI bezel insert and coin edge bezel.
First try and modding and got a small scratch on the case trying to pry out the original bezel. But pretty happy with the look overall.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mod bug attacked last month, forgot how much fun you can have modding Seikos. Some simple mods to my Turtles:

"Ninja Turtle" orange hand on my SRP777 (first with OEM seiko rubber strap, then crafter blue's strap)








[/url]








[/url]

Later I added a Dagaz bezel insert and an Uncle Seiko BoR:



















SRPC44 also got some love (bezel insert from DLW and bracelet from Strapcode):



















Awesome pair:










These are definitely addictive, a lot of watch for the money. I should bite the bullet and also get a SRPD21 :-d


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

One more of my slightly modified 777. I was going for a look that seems like it could have come from the factory.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

MacTruck said:


> SRP next to sla033


does the SLA033 really have the ball and spring style bezel mechanism?


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I also wonder if the bezel will fit on a SRP, not that it is likely to be easy to get ahold of.


----------



## alexandre.moore (Aug 2, 2019)

My srp773 with the Pepsi bezel from the srpa21 and strapcode jubilee bracelet. This is what the srp779 should have been imo.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Subtle mods completed on my 23. Domed sapphire with clear AR from DLW and a new namoki coin edge.

Spent ages painstakingly removing the original insert, which was successful, then managed to bend it scraping the old adhesive off 

So if anyone knows where I can lay my hands on the unicorn that is a black bezel insert, let me know!


----------



## waldo98 (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a updated picture of my Seiko Turtle with some modifications installed. All parts were purchased from DLW watches and installed by Nathan of 4:44pm watches.

Coin Edge Bezel - Polished Steel
Ceramic Insert - Dual Time Stealth
Sapphire Double Dome with Clear AR coating


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

775... OSC Ghost Insert, etc.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

waldo98 said:


> Here's a updated picture of my Seiko Turtle with some modifications installed. All parts were purchased from DLW watches and installed by Nathan of 4:44pm watches.
> 
> Coin Edge Bezel - Polished Steel
> Ceramic Insert - Dual Time Stealth
> Sapphire Double Dome with Clear AR coating


Very nice, would love to see a shot of this straight on.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

777 Black... Pumpkin pilot hands on Ajuicet Grey Sunburst Dial; with a coin bezel + 12 hr bezel insert


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> 777 Black... Pumpkin pilot hands on Ajuicet Grey Sunburst Dial; with a coin bezel + 12 hr bezel insert
> 
> View attachment 14420725
> View attachment 14420731
> ...


Wow. Really liking that pumpkin handset/strap combo. Great looking watch man!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Katakuri17 said:


> Wow. Really liking that pumpkin handset/strap combo. Great looking watch man!


Theng yoo vurr much . 

The sunburst dial is wilder IRL than shown. It "spins" a lot when light hits it.
So I wanted a handset that would be high contrast to that - in terms of color, and "flatness."
I thought about using all white, but this pumpkin just looked right.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I did this- my Durtle.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> Here's my SRP777 with some new parts installed. Hands are from Rob at Monsterwatches, and the lume is just as bright as OEM. Bezel is from Namoki, and crystal is the bubble boy from Yobokies. I really like how it came out.


Could you provide a lume shot? Does the colour match OEM lume?


----------



## RLP (Sep 3, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> 777 Black... Pumpkin pilot hands on Ajuicet Grey Sunburst Dial; with a coin bezel + 12 hr bezel insert


Whoa! That is stunning, yet subtle watch. I agree with the handset. Nice taste!


----------



## RLP (Sep 3, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> 777 Black... Pumpkin pilot hands on Ajuicet Grey Sunburst Dial; with a coin bezel + 12 hr bezel insert


Whoa! That is stunning, yet subtle watch. I agree with the handset. Nice taste! (sorry about the double-tap post by accident).


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Zensa_06 said:


> Could you provide a lume shot? Does the colour match OEM lume?


Sorry, I just saw this a few days later.

Here are a couple of shots. I think the match is pretty darn close! The hands are a bit whiter than the dial lume in bright direct sunlight. In most lighting it looks very close. Seiko's hands don't even match their dials perfectly sometimes, I've found.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> Sorry, I just saw this a few days later.
> 
> Here are a couple of shots. I think the match is pretty darn close! The hands are a bit whiter than the dial lume in bright direct sunlight. In most lighting it looks very close. Seiko's hands don't even match their dials perfectly sometimes, I've found.


Thanks for this! From your original picture I can see how the hands are a little whiter than the dial.

I think I'll grab the gold handset from Rob for my 775


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Zensa_06 said:


> Thanks for this! From your original picture I can see how the hands are a little whiter than the dial.
> 
> I think I'll grab the gold handset from Rob for my 775


You're welcome. I'm glad to be able to help. Honestly, I think these hands look so amazing on this watch. I like the MM300 design, but not the thickness of it, so I'm glad to have the hands on this watch. With the raised indices on the dial, and the beveled edges of the hands, they lends a really nice dimensional look to the whole thing. They're a big step up from the stock hands, which I've never been in love with.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OSC "gold" bezel + insert...
Vintage hands, etc
All available on ebay


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Yobokies standard domed Sapphire Crystal has a similar profile to that of his SKX one? Thanks.


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Am I the only one getting this vibe that alot of folks look forward to discontinuation like it's a blessing? Why not just go for vintage or LE instead of something that is so mass produced the current supply would last for decades.

Edit: they're all great watches but its not going to be out of stock and skyrocket in price any time soon.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

For those of you who are using the Namoki coin edge bezel, please post about how you feel the action is on it. Does it feel like stock to you? I like the tight/smooth feeling of the stock bezel. The one watch that I have with this bezel has a feeling that's not as tight and smooth. I wonder if this can be cured with a slightly thicker bezel gasket. The installer used the thinner of the two that I provided. The feel is not awful, but just not as good. I still like the look of the bezel quite a bit, and I'm considering whether to install it on an SRPC23 that I just bought. I don't know if this was a one-off issue or they're all like this.


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

B1ff_77 said:


> Spent ages painstakingly removing the original insert, which was successful, then managed to bend it scraping the old adhesive off


Next time remove the bezel gasket and soak the bezel with the insert in goo gone or goo off and gently pry it apart with a small flat head screwdriver while it's bottom-up. I used goo gone and it took soaking it overnight to loosen it enough. Just have to be real careful not to lose the lume pip! I think goo off is stronger and would need less time. After that you can run the adhesive off with your thumb and wash it all with soap and water once you're done.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No color. Going for the minimal, yet legible:
OSC 'gunmetal' insert + Silver SOXA dial + all Black hands...
May change the bezel at some point.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Is anyone making a brushed coin edge? I see blasted and polished a lot.

photo for attention


----------



## Brocolt (Oct 20, 2019)

* Dame the options are endless gives a guy some ideas *


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Waiting on my sapphire double dome crystal...


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

So I removed my coin edge bezel today because it was getting harder and harder to turn the bezel. Cleaned the watch a bit and installed the bezel again and now it's stuck. But what's worse is that I can't get the bezel off again. There is literally zero gap anywhere around the bezel. 
I can't even get an exacto knife between the bezel and case

Anyone use those bezel removal tools from Amazon? Do they work well if there is no gap anywhere around the bezel?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

You may have put the round spring back incorrectly. I asked the same question about that tool and I don't think it's popular...


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/removing-bezel-scratch-free-5059747-2.html


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

fpark83 said:


> You may have put the round spring back incorrectly. I asked the same question about that tool and I don't think it's popular...


I made sure it was properly seated...maybe it moved at the last second. Anyways might bring it to a local repair shop

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

fpark83 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/removing-bezel-scratch-free-5059747-2.html


Not sure of the link is meant for me but I don't have permission to view it 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> Not sure of the link is meant for me but I don't have permission to view it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


You need permission?? That's ridiculous. This forum is really starting to irritate me with their bugs and restrictions. Anyways, I started a thread called "Removing the bezel scratch-free". You can search for it.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> So I removed my coin edge bezel today because it was getting harder and harder to turn the bezel. Cleaned the watch a bit and installed the bezel again and now it's stuck. But what's worse is that I can't get the bezel off again. There is literally zero gap anywhere around the bezel.
> I can't even get an exacto knife between the bezel and case
> 
> Anyone use those bezel removal tools from Amazon? Do they work well if there is no gap anywhere around the bezel?
> ...


A razor blade will do the trick. Then you'll have to make small adjustments on the spring to get the bezel turning freely again. Pretty simple.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I attempted a SOXA, but it did not please me. I though the orange markers on the bezel insert would be more orange, but is was closer to pumpkin.
So I went another way.
Top Hat sapphire, Grey Sub dial, mixed hands (Monster + Plongeur), and DOXA style insert in an OSC bezel.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Seiko SRP775.

-Removed the dome Crystal Time crystal as I prefer a flat one. Going with the OE hardlex for now.

-Original chapter ring was replaced with a brushed gold ring.

-Flat black knurled bezel replaces the aftermarket coin edged polish bezel

-Aftermarket ceramic bezel insert replaced with another 'vintage' designed ceramic bezel

-All gaskets replaced and watch is regulated. This is still a work in process where I'm trying to get it down to + or - 5 seconds per day. Tougher than it sounds.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

Thought I would share since I had these two side by side. Both Turtles have Crystal Times CT057 installed, which has the same 2.8mm edge height as the OEM Hardlex. The watch on the left has a Crystal Times coin-edge with the OEM bezel insert, the watch on the right has a Namoki coin-edge with a Namoki stainless steel insert. Both inserts are installed using 3M adhesive ring.

The OEM insert on the CT bezel sits ever so slightly below the lip of the bezel, and essentially flush with the outer edge of the crystal. The Namoki insert is flush with the lip of the bezel, and is approx .7mm higher than the edge of the crystal. Both look nice however I find the finished result with the CT bezel a little cleaner looking:


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

So glad Seiko finally is coming out with stock AR coated sapphire and ceremic bezels on the new 2020 King Turtles.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> So glad Seiko finally is coming out with stock AR coated sapphire and ceremic bezels on the new 2020 King Turtles.


King Turtle? Pic?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> King Turtle? Pic?


i think people are using it as a nickname for the ceramic insert/'ingot edge bezel' waffle dial and new STO models.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> i think people are using it as a nickname for the ceramic insert/'ingot edge bezel' waffle dial and new STO models.


Any pics of these 2020 turtle sto?


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I attempted a SOXA, but it did not please me. I though the orange markers on the bezel insert would be more orange, but is was closer to pumpkin.
> So I went another way.
> Top Hat sapphire, Grey Sub dial, mixed hands (Monster + Plongeur), and DOXA style insert in an OSC bezel.
> 
> ...


I was going to make mine a Sub mod, but I love this so much!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

fpark83 said:


> Any pics of these 2020 turtle sto?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post50523399.html#post50523399


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Eh, not feeling the waffle design. I'd prefer smaller waffles. And damn, couldn't they come up with a different dial other than the same blue waves?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

fpark83 said:


> Eh, not feeling the waffle design. I'd prefer smaller waffles. And damn, couldn't they come up with a different dial other than the same blue waves?


I like the STO and the black waffle dial. not the green. i'm loving the bezel though. that's how it should be, stock. it shouldn't have to be on a special, more expensive watch, it should be the bezel on every one for the past 10 years (meaning the SKX should have also kept this bezel design-- the modern ones are smoothed down from the original square grips)... and yea it's a bit odd they didn't update the dial.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm resubmitting a few pics since they were removed due to the PhotoBucket extortion attempt.
dP


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Need suggestion for DIY faux patina
any professional here?









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi friends, need advice on modding the turtle. Want to make Soxa mod with Dagaz parts but I am not sure... To put silver chapter ring or leave it without chapter... What do you think? 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

pekshn89 said:


> Want to make Soxa mod with Dagaz parts but I am not sure... To put silver chapter ring or leave it without chapter...


Perhaps this could be a useful reference


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Can anyone share their impressions of the DLW coin edge bezel? How does it fit and rotate? Is it nice and smooth/tight or is it loose?


----------



## xyrium (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought a crystal, bezel, and insert from DLW in January of last year, and shipped them to a popular installer on this forum. The bezel is very nice in appearance, but in function, it's borderline terrible. It doesn't line up with the 12 marker, and it's quite rough in action. I'm not sure if the installer is to blame for any of it, but the experience was my first mod, and probably my last unfortunately, because of it.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I had an experience with a popular installer, and among the many things he did wrong (I can elaborate privately), one was he installed a Namoki bezel on my watch and it was rough and not right at all. I later brought it to a local watchmaker and somehow he gave it back to me feeling like a million bucks. It feels smooth and tight, like it was made to be on the watch. So, I don't know what to say about that, but this happened.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> I had an experience with a popular installer, and among the many things he did wrong (I can elaborate privately), one was he installed a Namoki bezel on my watch and it was rough and not right at all. I later brought it to a local watchmaker and somehow he gave it back to me feeling like a million bucks. It feels smooth and tight, like it was made to be on the watch. So, I don't know what to say about that, but this happened.


The modder probably pinched the basket. Too bad he didn't check out before giving it back to you

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Will this bezel fit my SRP605 K2? I have a small 6.75" wrist and try to tone down the watch size by replacing the stock bezel with this one:








SRP Turtle Pilot Bezel: PVD Matte Black Finish | namokiMODS


Our Pilot Bezel in PVD Matte Black Finish gives a slightly more dressy, toned-down look to the tool-ish, chunky style of the SRP Turtle. It totally transforms the look of your watch. Comes with O-ring/inner gasket installed so you have one less thing to worry about while installing your bezel...




www.namokimods.com




or this one:





THE . SRP . SIMPLE BEZEL FOR SRP NEW TURTLE SEIKO NTD-08-R – One Second Closer







one-second-closer.com





Thanks


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Recommendation please.

I'd like to give my 3 SRPs an optical upgrade (bezel, insert, sapphire). I decided to go with the LCBI sapphire insert. The quesions is what coin edge bezel and sapphire I should buy. Whats the best fit and look? I'm not a big fan of the double domed sapphire. Is there a low domed sapphire with clear AR and what bezel would be the best fit in combination with LCBI inser / low domed sapphire. If there is no low domed sapphire my second choise is a flat sapphire. 

Edit: Solved


----------



## M20T (Jan 26, 2021)

Has anyone installed a DLW coin edge bezel and either a crystal times or Long Island watch flat sapphire crystal? I’m wondering if there is a gap. 
Also, anyone have a side profile of the DLW double dome crystal? Trying to figure out what crystal to use with the DLW coin edge.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

iwhelan said:


> I had an experience with a popular installer, and among the many things he did wrong (I can elaborate privately), one was he installed a Namoki bezel on my watch and it was rough and not right at all. I later brought it to a local watchmaker and somehow he gave it back to me feeling like a million bucks. It feels smooth and tight, like it was made to be on the watch. So, I don't know what to say about that, but this happened.


Why private? If "popular installer" is doing substandard work all should know.
If it's a one off poor job......let him answer for it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

M20T said:


> Also, anyone have a side profile of the DLW double dome crystal? Trying to figure out what crystal to use with the DLW coin edge.


he may sell a different sapphire by now but i have the DLW dd sapphire he was selling in 2017/2018 (on SRP 773):



















not a super high dome, very minimal gap.










and used with the stock bezel or OneSecondCloser; doesn't really matter, both look great with it.


----------



## shamrok (Jun 15, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> OSC "gold" bezel + insert...
> Vintage hands, etc
> All available on ebay
> 
> ...


Ancient post, but any idea where I can find this dial? Thanks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

shamrok said:


> Ancient post, but any idea where I can find this dial? Thanks.


Ebay. Seller: Rafflestime.
Type in 'Seiko dial 7S26'


----------



## shamrok (Jun 15, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Rafflestime


Ahhha I was striking out on eBay, found it, thanks!


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

This is the only Seiko watch I’ve ever changed anything on. My SRPC91 Save-The-Ocean. Only changes so far are a blue AR coated flat sapphire from CrystalTimes and a lumed sapphire bezel insert from LCBI. I’ve actually got a set of brushed MM300 hands on the way, as well as a orange painted MM300 minute hand. Not really a “mod”, but I also ordered a “royal blue” tropic strap as well. Hoping it will pair well with everything once it’s done. My entire watch box is pretty monotone and toolish, so this is my one real exception.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dagaz dial, + all eBay-sourceable parts


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

MM300 Handset (brushed hour & second hand, painted minute hand), and a English/Kanji day wheel swap. My watchmaker friend just sent me this shot. Picking it up tomorrow night.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

Out in some natural light


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------

